# Strongsville Hobbytown Indoor Carpet Racing



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

HI guys and gals! Well its another season for the hobbytown crew of strongsville and Last night was the first night and I would like to thank all who came! And definitely all who made it happen!THANK YOU!!!!!:dude: it was FUN! Think we need to address some small things like driver stand location, and Driver stand location and did I mention Driver stand location? We had 2 Classes of BRP 1 of Mini T and 2 of Touring Stock Not bad for the first night. Here is the schedule and fees as follows allong with dates!Steve Broz. No more Berea Its now in Brookpark/parma area. It is in a plaza
on the corner of Snow and Chevy boulavard(Stumpf Rd) In the old DMV
building in the same plaza as the title bureau. Racing is on friday doors
open at 5 racing to start by 6:45 to 7( we were out by 10:30 last night) ALso
there is some 12th scale interest if enough cars show up. minimum of 2 to 3
and they will run anything. Pratice nights are tuesday and is 5 to 8:30. Race days are 12.00 for the first and 5.00 for the second entry,
practice is 5.00 for the night. There is limited table space so they suggest
to bring your own, Plenty of power but you still may need a short extension
cord and a chair( no chairs there) there are 3 rooms and the main area. Peronal transponders are OK.
The dates are as follows: October Races-15,22,29 Practice-19&26 November
Races-5,12,19 Practice-2,9,16 December Races-3,10,17 Practice-7,14, january
Races- 14,21,28 practice-11,18,25 February races- 11,18,25 Practice-
8-15-22 March races 11,18,25 practice 8,15 Any other Questions call the shop @ 440-846-1770 Hopefully this thread will remain active as a communictaion between the racers there and to bring newbies in! And Steve I hope the Knee is feeling ok!


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

Mr-Tamiya said:


> :dude: it was FUN! Think we need to address some small things like driver stand location, and Driver stand location and did I mention Driver stand location?


Mr. Tamiya,

Thanks for the compliments. Yeah the drivers stand drivers stand drivers stand turned out to be a problem. When we put it up we were unsure of it and went with a lets try it and see attitude. Well didn't work. Sunday we are going to go and move the drivers stand drivers stand drivers stand to the opposite wall and move it towards the front of the building a little. It's going to be a little tight and definitly a one way street for drivers on, drivers off. We couldn't put the track down much further towards the current drivers stand side because, we felt it would limit the walkway too much but, ya gotta work with what ya got. New stand location will be in place for Tuesday practice.

BTW Doors open at 5:30pm both days.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

KEwl glad to here they are moving it! See ya tuesday!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

You all will like it on that side!!!!! I picked up over 1 lap and that was standing on the floor. 
Robertw321 >> When you get it there check the plastic flipper going onto the straight it maybe just a bit too high.
See you all on Friday!! Should be a big turnout of BRP cars :thumbsup:


----------



## HookupsXXX4 (Dec 4, 2003)

Hey Guys,
I have a few quick questions. What time does the doors open on Friday? What is going on with 12th Scale? I plan on showing up, have not raced in a while. See, with the Gate running on Sunday, well that gets in the way of watching my Steelers! Friday night will be great for me!
Thanks,
Jerry


----------



## joneser (Oct 28, 2002)

HookupsXXX4 said:


> Hey Guys,
> I have a few quick questions. What time does the doors open on Friday? What is going on with 12th Scale? I plan on showing up, have not raced in a while. See, with the Gate running on Sunday, well that gets in the way of watching my Steelers! Friday night will be great for me!
> Thanks,
> Jerry


 Assuming that the Steelers were actually worth watching.....VCR.


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

BudBartos said:


> Robertw321 >> When you get it there check the plastic flipper going onto the straight it maybe just a bit too high.
> :thumbsup:


Bud,

I'm not sure which one you mean. The one on the inside of the turn?


HookupsXXX4

We had one 12th scaler show up. Hoping for more.


Remember practice on Tuesday 5:30pm. $5.00 per driver.

BTW There's something just not the same watching what was a live sporting event on tape.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

HookupsXXX4 said:


> Hey Guys,
> I have a few quick questions. What time does the doors open on Friday? What is going on with 12th Scale? I plan on showing up, have not raced in a while. See, with the Gate running on Sunday, well that gets in the way of watching my Steelers! Friday night will be great for me!
> Thanks,
> Jerry


HookupsXXX4, Its Jay, Here is some info! Doors open At 5:30 for practice(tuesdays) nights and race Nights(fridays)
The dates are as follows: October Races-15,22,29 Practice-19&26 November
Races-5,12,19 Practice-2,9,16 December Races-3,10,17 Practice-7,14, january
Races- 14,21,28 practice-11,18,25 February races- 11,18,25 Practice-
8-15-22 March races 11,18,25 practice 8,15 I mostlikely will start racing 12th scale again too!
Any other questions either leave em here or IM me.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

Robertw321 said:


> Bud,
> 
> I'm not sure which one you mean. The one on the inside of the turn?
> 
> ...


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

Ok, We moved the drivers stand and reduced the height of all the plastic flappers. We should be good to go on Tuesday.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

Sweet, Any other changes or was that it? this first 1/2 of the season for me is gonna be scarce. I am goin to see Phantom of the opera this friday, the following friday I go on nights for one week so I will have to leave early, then. dec 3rd and 10th i will be in dallas! AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!! so hopefully second half will be better!


----------



## HookupsXXX4 (Dec 4, 2003)

Hey Guys,
I am for sure going on Friday, I hope that there is more 12th scales showing up. Like I said before, this is the only place I know that is racing on Friday's and that works out great for me. Does anyone know when they race in Toledo? Oh and joneser... YES, the Steelers are worth watching, we are 5 and 1. You must be a Browns fan.... Sucks that you can't make it Jay. See everyone Friday. Oh, one last thing, if I am the only one in 12th scale, we I be able to run?
Thanks,
Jerry


----------



## HookupsXXX4 (Dec 4, 2003)

Hey, real quick, I am going to be coming down the turnpike from Sandusky, how do I get there?
Thanks,
Jerry


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

HookupsXXX4 said:


> Hey Guys,
> I am for sure going on Friday, I hope that there is more 12th scales showing up. Like I said before, this is the only place I know that is racing on Friday's and that works out great for me. Does anyone know when they race in Toledo? Oh and joneser... YES, the Steelers are worth watching, we are 5 and 1. You must be a Browns fan.... Sucks that you can't make it Jay. See everyone Friday. Oh, one last thing, if I am the only one in 12th scale, we I be able to run?
> Thanks,
> Jerry


Toledo is saturdays I believe, YEs you will be able to run with the touring cars, but as long as matt the cat shows up(which he usually does) they will run 2 in a class! and have seperate 12th scale.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

HookupsXXX4 said:


> Hey, real quick, I am going to be coming down the turnpike from Sandusky, how do I get there?
> Thanks,
> Jerry


Get off at exit 161 on the turnpike/Which is the strongsville/RT 71 exit. get on 71 north take it to the snow rd exit. At the end of the exit turn right onto snow rd. Stay on snow rd. till Stumpf or chevy boulavard(same street just named different on either side of the intersection) turb left onto Chevy Blvd.(right is stumpf) as you turn right you will see a Mr. chicken on your right. the plaza behind Mr chicken is the plaza, Once on Chevy Blvd turn in the second driveway on the right into the plaza and its in the old DMV Bureau. Hopefully thats cut and dry enough


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

Mr-Tamiya said:


> Sweet, Any other changes or was that it?


That was about it. If anyone has any ideas LMK.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

Robertw321 said:


> That was about it. If anyone has any ideas LMK.


 I like the idea of the heads up third round of qualifying but I feel we should reshuffle the qualifiers so that it will even be more like the main with the faster guys up front, Just an idea


----------



## Doorman (Oct 6, 2001)

What happened to the fairgrounds track?
I thought that place was really cool.
Maybe I can get to the new track one night for a practice round.

Talk to you soon.
Tracy


----------



## joneser (Oct 28, 2002)

Mr-Tamiya said:


> I like the idea of the heads up third round of qualifying but I feel we should reshuffle the qualifiers so that it will even be more like the main with the faster guys up front, Just an idea


 wont that mean you getting shuffled to the back?:freak:


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

joneser said:


> wont that mean you getting shuffled to the back?:freak:


Where ever it may be, front back middle just thought it was best at least to shuffle the heads up qualifier.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

Doorman said:


> What happened to the fairgrounds track?
> I thought that place was really cool.
> Maybe I can get to the new track one night for a practice round.
> 
> ...


Tracy,
THey wanted a more permanent facility where they didnt have to tear down the track every night like we used to at bratenahl. at least where they are at now they can leave it alone and go home after a night of racing! Hope to see you out there at least one of the nights.:wave:


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

Mr-Tamiya said:


> I like the idea of the heads up third round of qualifying but I feel we should reshuffle the qualifiers so that it will even be more like the main with the faster guys up front, Just an idea


I planned on trying this on Friday. I want to actually grid the heads up heat by qualifying order. Didn't want to make to many changes at once.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

Robertw321 said:


> I planned on trying this on Friday. I want to actually grid the heads up heat by qualifying order. Didn't want to make to many changes at once.


Sounds good but I wont see you till the following friday. See ya then or at the shop!


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

How was friday night? Gotta work at the shop Yuesdaybut I will be there friday to do some serious racing!


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

Who is all comming to race touring friday night?


----------



## DJohnson (Oct 27, 2004)

Who's Mr. Tamiya? Is that you Jay?  My Dad and I should be there. Hopefully we can get some more good racers to show up! Last week was pretty good.
How many guys would be interested in running 12th scale. I'm very tempted to pick up a car one of these days.
Does anyone know the actual dimensions of the current carpet that is laid out? I work on CAD all day so it would be kinda interesting to see what kind of track layout options are possible. Is there any current plan to change the track any time soon? Just curious!! 
Kudos and thanks to all those who setup the track, changed the drivers stand (much better) and other behind the scenes work. See ya guys Friday. :wave: 

Dan


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

DJohnson said:


> Does anyone know the actual dimensions of the current carpet that is laid out? I work on CAD all day so it would be kinda interesting to see what kind of track layout options are possible. Is there any current plan to change the track any time soon? Just curious!!
> Kudos and thanks to all those who setup the track, changed the drivers stand (much better) and other behind the scenes work. See ya guys Friday. :wave:
> Dan


*Dan,*

*There's a crude .bmp file of the track demensions attached.*

*Thanks for the kind words.*


----------



## DJohnson (Oct 27, 2004)

Cool.... Thanks Bob. How close are these dimensions? Within a foot or so?


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

DJohnson said:


> Cool.... Thanks Bob. How close are these dimensions? Within a foot or so?


*The 48" to the drivers left is right, it's 4 strips of carpet. The 63' should be right it's the original length of the carpet. The 24' on the little extension is right, it's 2 strips of carpet. The 48' in front of the drivers stand is about right we cut off about 15'. Our side boards are either 8' or 4' with about a 1/2" gap between them for the connectors. The boards set up well without any problems, so the demensions should be pretty accurate. A couple of things to keep in mind, with the poles where they are we will probably want to keep the long straight where it is and the corner of the carpet nearest the old BVM counter can not be seen from about 1/2 the drivers stand and is probably unusable so i don't think we can change the left turn around the corner and the kinda odd shaped right leading on to the main straight.*

*Happy designing.*


----------



## DJohnson (Oct 27, 2004)

Excellent... I was thinking the same thing about the main straight and that area off to the top left (from the drivers stand). Thanks for the info. See ya there!


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

DJohnson said:


> Excellent... I was thinking the same thing about the main straight and that area off to the top left (from the drivers stand). Thanks for the info. See ya there!


HI Dan, Yeah its Jay thats me! anyways see ya friday!


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

hey guys great of racing. was fun thanks!


----------



## DJohnson (Oct 27, 2004)

Jay,

It was a fun night of racing! We had a nice battle going on for the first half of the main. Then... I had some brain farts, especially on the second to last lap when I parked it :freak:... what happened? Your car has some serious pull going on. Thanks alot for the test drive , now I have to upgrade my car for sure :thumbsup:. You going to practice at all on Tues.? See ya!


----------



## WimpieVnAswegen (Oct 29, 2004)

Dave's my Hero!


----------



## Doorman (Oct 6, 2001)

*Message 4 M. Pavlik*

If Mike Pavlik goes to the track tonight to practice, tell him I (Tracy Rumschlag)have to work and can't show up to help him work on his new car.Have him leave a message on my cell phone or get me through this forum.
Hope to see you next week.

Tracy


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

DJohnson said:


> Jay,
> 
> It was a fun night of racing! We had a nice battle going on for the first half of the main. Then... I had some brain farts, especially on the second to last lap when I parked it :freak:... what happened? Your car has some serious pull going on. Thanks alot for the test drive , now I have to upgrade my car for sure :thumbsup:. You going to practice at all on Tues.? See ya!


No practice for me tuesday! gotta work at the shop! Was definitly close till ya parked it then it was a marshalling problem! See ya friday!!


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

WimpieVnAswegen said:


> Dave's my Hero!


??????????????????


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

Doorman said:


> If Mike Pavlik goes to the track tonight to practice, tell him I (Tracy Rumschlag)have to work and can't show up to help him work on his new car.Have him leave a message on my cell phone or get me through this forum.
> Hope to see you next week.
> 
> Tracy


so you comming out on a friday tracy?


----------



## whynot (Oct 1, 2001)

How long of a drive is your track from mentor,My son and I race 12 scale andwould like to run some friday night.What is the address so I can do a mapquest.
mike


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

whynot said:


> How long of a drive is your track from mentor,My son and I race 12 scale andwould like to run some friday night.What is the address so I can do a mapquest.
> mike


 Well we are about 15 to 20 minutes west of The Gate. You can Use 12000 snow rd for the addy, You will mostlikely take 480 west to Tiedeman, turn left onto tiedeman, then take that to brookpark rd, turn right on brookpark rd, then take that to chevy Blvd, turn left on chevy. We are in the plaze at the corner of Snow and Chevy blvd, you will turn in the driveway before Snow rd. We are next to the title bureau in the plaza. we are across from antonios pizza. We open at 5:30 on friday Starting racing at 7:00 ish, we have had some 12th scalers and more keep showing up. so the more the merrier. as long as there are 2 we run any class. Its a bunch of fun and a relaxed atmosphere. Hope to see you there. Guess your not chubs cuz he doesnt have any kids LOL(check the Gate forum) Any other Questions call Hobbytown USA @ 440-846-1770


----------



## Doorman (Oct 6, 2001)

Mr-Tamiya said:


> so you comming out on a friday tracy?


Are you kidding? Man, I haven't seen a Friday off in 15 yrs.
I get 3 a year. They happen to fall on my vacations.lol!
Tuesday practice is about it for me right now.
And I have been catching some OT at work on that day.
I talked to Steve last week. If we get enough guy's interested we could have a race or 2 on Tuesdays. Don't want anyone burnt out though.
We could even have a pick up race if enough guy's show interest.
2 heats and a main. Play it from week to week.
Or a mock practice with every one for a 5 min. heat. Nothing serious!!!
Just want wheel time. Work on everybodys set ups.
If anyone got an idea, chime in.
Anyone going to the Champs that may be shaking down a new car?
I would help there also.

Hope to see you soon.
Tracy


----------



## Doorman (Oct 6, 2001)

Mr-Tamiya said:


> Well we are about 15 to 20 minutes west of The Gate. You can Use 12000 snow rd for the addy, You will mostlikely take 480 west to Tiedeman, turn left onto tiedeman, then take that to brookpark rd, turn right on brookpark rd, then take that to chevy Blvd, turn left on chevy. We are in the plaze at the corner of Snow and Chevy blvd, you will turn in the driveway before Snow rd. We are next to the title bureau in the plaza. we are across from antonios pizza. We open at 5:30 on friday Starting racing at 7:00 ish, we have had some 12th scalers and more keep showing up. so the more the merrier. as long as there are 2 we run any class. Its a bunch of fun and a relaxed atmosphere. Hope to see you there. Guess your not chubs cuz he doesnt have any kids LOL(check the Gate forum) Any other Questions call Hobbytown USA @ 440-846-1770


Just want to add one thing to Mr.T's directions.
They are on the left hand side @ Snow and Chevy.
It is in the Snowville Plaza.
Jay, correct me if im wrong.

Tracy


----------



## DJohnson (Oct 27, 2004)

Some pick up racing sounds fun. It always helps to actually be running against someone to see if your setups are actually improving. Tracy - Are you still running the Losi? To bad about the Friday/work thing  . Maybe I'll see ya next Tuesday.

Dan


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

Doorman said:


> If we get enough guy's interested we could have a race or 2 on Tuesdays. Don't want anyone burnt out though.
> We could even have a pick up race if enough guy's show interest.
> 2 heats and a main. Play it from week to week.
> Or a mock practice with every one for a 5 min. heat. Nothing serious!!!


If enough people are there. Don and I will run any type program you want. It would be good for us too, because we want to play with the Laps Free timing and scoring program. We ran at Classic on Saturday and Walt didn't seem to have any problems with the program. Maybe we could schedule a few Tuesday races. Maybe TC's only. Except in the case of death, serious illness or injury. Don and/or I will be there every Tuesday.


----------



## Doorman (Oct 6, 2001)

DJohnson said:


> Some pick up racing sounds fun. It always helps to actually be running against someone to see if your setups are actually improving. Tracy - Are you still running the Losi? To bad about the Friday/work thing  . Maybe I'll see ya next Tuesday.
> 
> Dan, Yes I still have the Losi. I ran the car a little over the summer.
> Worked with Wayne Gerber on set up and driving. It's real nice now. Better then it has ever been. I understand the set up more.
> ...


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Robert-did you run the Hyperdrive? I have my Carrubba special 1/10th car-let me kno if anyone wants it over at Classic or even at Strongsville if you run some flat oval there.

Thanks,
Ray


----------



## DJohnson (Oct 27, 2004)

Tracy - I've started trying to fine tune my shock oil / spring / piston setup to see if something is better than what I'm running now. What have you found to be the best shock setup so far?

Thanks, Dan


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

DJohnson said:


> Tracy - I've started trying to fine tune my shock oil / spring / piston setup to see if something is better than what I'm running now. What have you found to be the best shock setup so far?
> 
> Thanks, Dan


hey we will see ya friday night! cant wait!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Just a quick reminder 

*– the track is open for practice on Tuesday nights. *

*It’s $5.00 to practice. Steve will set it up any way you want. You can run with a transponder (or Personal Transponder) and get you laps printed out – OR – he is willing to run heats…all for $5.00!*

*help support the track -- more practice = MORE SPEED!! :thumbsup: *


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

BTW -- just put a Mamba brushless in the Mod BRP!!!!!! ZOOOOOOMMMMMMM ZOOOOOOMMMMMM!


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

rayhuang said:


> Robert-did you run the Hyperdrive? I have my Carrubba special 1/10th car-let me kno if anyone wants it over at Classic or even at Strongsville if you run some flat oval there.
> 
> Thanks,
> Ray


Ray,

The 510 is still in the box I got from you. The new SSE Pro and all the new high end goodies are still in their boxes. Been so busy I've had to put things on a priority list. They have moved up to about 2 or 3. The oval at HT is still just an idea. When we change the track at the end of the month I'll see if we can incorporate something. If you like, when i take the BRP car to Classic on the 13th, I can take your car there with a for sale sign. LMK


----------



## Doorman (Oct 6, 2001)

*Losi set up*



DJohnson said:


> Tracy - I've started trying to fine tune my shock oil / spring / piston setup to see if something is better than what I'm running now. What have you found to be the best shock setup so far?
> 
> Thanks, Dan


Dan, 

Front end:

Arms forward
Losi low RC blocks
0F block in low RC holes (approx 2* anti dive)
camber link is #2 hole
6* caster blocks
1* camber
.060 sway bar
1/2* toe out
shock position #3
#60 pistons (wht)
45 to 50 wt oil
Trinity Purple Congo springs 30#
1mm droop
5mm ride height
Ackerman in front holes (steering arms Not flipped!)
I can show you how to make a longer steering link that smooths out the steering big time.

Rear End:
Arms back
1* toe blocks mounted opposite (Left on Right and Right on Left)
Camber link is 6B position ( lower middle on tower and outside hole on hub)
Shock position is #2 (2nd from inside hole)
#56 (red) piston w/ 45 or 50 wt oil
Trinity Blue Congo springs #25
.050 rear sway bar
2mm droop
5 mm ride height
0R block in low RC holes

This set up works great with Cyan front tires and Magenta rear tires.

If I can get to the track Tuesday, I can look at your car then.

Talk to you soon.
Tracy


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

Micro_Racer said:


> BTW -- just put a Mamba brushless in the Mod BRP!!!!!! ZOOOOOOMMMMMMM ZOOOOOOMMMMMM!


 Cant wait to see that. Mega zoooooommmmm zooommmm! when are you gonna dust off that touring car and bring it out? hmmmm? We can always use more touring cars! :dude:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Looks like December on the Touring Car....dusting off the TC3 and getting it ready!


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

Micro_Racer said:


> Just a quick reminder
> 
> *– the track is open for practice on Tuesday nights. *
> 
> ...


More practice means more consistency too! practice + Consistency= Speed!


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

Micro_Racer said:


> Looks like December on the Touring Car....dusting off the TC3 and getting it ready!


 I wont be there the First friday in Dec., I will be in Dallas, TX for work, and Racing @ mikes Hobby in Carrolton, TX. I should be there on the 10th I fly back in that friday or saturday hopefully friday so I can race!


----------



## DJohnson (Oct 27, 2004)

Tracy - Thanks for the info. Most of it looks similar to what I'm running now. I just need to continue to dial out some push. Hopefully this will help. See ya Tues.

Jay - Texas!!! Your going to be down there that long? Ouch... That Mikes Hobby track looks pretty darn sweet. Nice and big! You'll have some fun there.

See ya guys tonight, Dan


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Robertw321 said:


> Ray,
> 
> The 510 is still in the box I got from you. The new SSE Pro and all the new high end goodies are still in their boxes. Been so busy I've had to put things on a priority list. They have moved up to about 2 or 3. The oval at HT is still just an idea. When we change the track at the end of the month I'll see if we can incorporate something. If you like, when i take the BRP car to Classic on the 13th, I can take your car there with a for sale sign. LMK


 GReat-well try and hook up before then-keep in touch. I could use some cash for the Champs-or I'd keep the Oval car for sure. I ran Oval once and really liked it.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

DJohnson said:


> Tracy - Thanks for the info. Most of it looks similar to what I'm running now. I just need to continue to dial out some push. Hopefully this will help. See ya Tues.
> 
> Jay - Texas!!! Your going to be down there that long? Ouch... That Mikes Hobby track looks pretty darn sweet. Nice and big! You'll have some fun there.
> 
> See ya guys tonight, Dan


 Yeah I will be there from the 27th of Nov. to the 10th or maybe the 11th of Dec. For training Airline Biz is always changing! See ya tonight!!:dude:


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

Hey guys anyone who has missed Rich Chang's offer we have a huge stock of AMB personal transponders at hobby town USA strongsville(440-846-1770). For the great price of $77.99 + tax Get em while they last!


----------



## DJohnson (Oct 27, 2004)

Oh man, no $69 deal :thumbsup: !!! Ya, I wanted to hookup on that deal but I missed out  . Later


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

rayhuang said:


> GReat-well try and hook up before then-keep in touch. I could use some cash for the Champs-or I'd keep the Oval car for sure. I ran Oval once and really liked it.


Ray,

Are you going to be at the Gate on Sunday? I could stop by.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Great racing last night! Thank you race director for keeping everything moving!!!!! Lots of people + lots of fast cars = Lots of FUN!!!!!

When will the track change????


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

Micro_Racer said:


> When will the track change????


We plan on changing it during the break at the end of the month. Two more weeks on this layout, so lay your laps down now.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

Robertw321 said:


> We plan on changing it during the break at the end of the month. Two more weeks on this layout, so lay your laps down now.


 I agree I feel it should change sooner but general consensus says 2 more weeks! Was a great night of racing thank you race crew! Very long night hopefully our turnouts will stay like that! SOme great racing and some huge improvements on many people! Jen Barty did a personal best on her feature run @ 26 laps Congrats!!!!!! Brian she is whoopin your But!! Good job to Woody in driving his first ever touring car into the A main on the first try. Thanks to the South eastern bunch that helped bring the Mini T madness!!!!! Dan and Gary, You guys are knockin right on my back door!!!! Minus some marshalling issues you guys were right there!!! Joe is comming back pretty quick now that he is shaking the dirt from his shoes and getting his carpet slippers on! i had a blast! See ya at the shop or at the track!!!!:dude:


----------



## DJohnson (Oct 27, 2004)

Is it Friday yet????? Man, I hate waiting around for racing day. Thanks to all those doing the misc. work. There was a good turn out, hope to see it continue. 

Jay, you were definately cruisin' in the main :wave: , if I could just put together a 5 min. run without parking it... It was a blast nipping at your heals There was also alot of improvement with all the racers in the T.C. main. It doesn't look like I'll be able to make it to practice on Tues.  .

Man, I am also looking forward to changing the track layout! Bob, let us know when and I'm sure you would have plenty of help when its time to change the track.

See ya, Dan

(Jay, check your email.)


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

DJohnson said:


> Is it Friday yet????? Man, I hate waiting around for racing day. Thanks to all those doing the misc. work. There was a good turn out, hope to see it continue.
> 
> See ya, Dan
> 
> (Jay, check your email.)


Yeah dude I am stoked up for this friday, I will check my email in a few minutes! turn out was real good. see ya guys friday!


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

Anyone up for a Toledo trip for saturday? I am thinking of doing some touring car up there? any takers?


----------



## DJohnson (Oct 27, 2004)

That sounds like a lot of fun, I would love to but... Friday is about all I can do for now. That track / shop looks pretty sweet. Maybe another day! Later.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

Dont think I am gonna make toledo now either, things have come up, could change and still may go but not at this point!


----------



## DJohnson (Oct 27, 2004)

Jay - Are you going to practice tonight?


----------



## DJohnson (Oct 27, 2004)

Ah... You guys missed it last night. I made it to practice and they got some new software. They were testing it out by running some heats and a main. It seemed to work pretty smooth. The software should save some time and the directors voice since it's automated :thumbsup: . The start tones will take some getting use to but it shouldn't be a problem.

Bob - I was just curious how often the carpet has been vacuumed and if any help is needed with that? Wondering if it would cut down some of the carpet in the cars.

See ya, Dan


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Bob, are you guys using the LapsFree software? I have been playing with it on my laptop.....it's good stuf!


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

DJohnson said:


> Ah... You guys missed it last night. I made it to practice and they got some new software. They were testing it out by running some heats and a main. It seemed to work pretty smooth. The software should save some time and the directors voice since it's automated :thumbsup: . The start tones will take some getting use to but it shouldn't be a problem.
> 
> Bob - I was just curious how often the carpet has been vacuumed and if any help is needed with that? Wondering if it would cut down some of the carpet in the cars.
> 
> See ya, Dan


Dan, no sorry I didnt make practice, Ihad a doc. Appointment @ 6pm, I have contacted lenny @ BDS and he is supposed to be looking into what we talked about and get back to me ASAP. Tones????? they want to go automated? Yuck, I like anouncers that are living LOL!!! :dude: ANy ways see ya all friday night, hopefully the turnout will be as large as last time. I would like to see mote touring cars and also see a 12th scale class start up! 
I agree about the vacume thing and of we get the doors open by 5:00pm this week I will also be more than happy to share the vacume duty with Dan or trade fridays I can do one then he can do one and then maybe someone else.


----------



## DJohnson (Oct 27, 2004)

Cool beans on the BDS thing, Thanks.

The automated voice was pretty good but I wonder if the time between IFMAR starts can be adjusted. It seemed a little slow. It would definately be a problem if the first car called passed the last car before he gets called  . Just a thought to check into before Friday.


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

DJohnson

Joe Carroll has vacuumed the carpet every Tuseday before practice.

Micro

Yeah, We ran Laps Free. Program looks good and is easy to use.

Mr. Tamiya

The auto voice is ok but what I really like is the transponder scoring tones are different. Leader has one tone, lead lap cars another, lapped cars still another. But we can and still will be talking. The best part though is the built in driver database. No more typing, no more remembering your PT number or frequency. Autoscore does have a database available for an extra $100.00, seems kinda expensive to me.

D Johnson

Yeah, the IFMAR start delay is too long. It's default is 3 seconds. Guess they have large tracks in the UK. All we need to do is go into it's .ini file and change it. We're going to go with 1 second.

Since Laps Free is so easy to use we are probably going to run controlled practice heats every Tuesday.

Guys, we've got a great dialog going keep it up.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

I need racing! I am having with drawls! LOL


----------



## DJohnson (Oct 27, 2004)

Mean its not Friday yet  ...

It did seem like there was alot less carpet in the car on Tuesday as compared to last Friday :thumbsup: . That might just be the ticket to keep the fibers down. 

Bob - I knew you guys could come up with a way of changing the start timing. If you don't like the program, rewrite it :devil: . Are we still going to do a heads up start for the third heat?
See ya.


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Hey guys,

Traction will stay a lot higher in your carpet without vacuuming. Also-the pile of the carpet lays down when you run and that also enhances grip on the racing line. Bob-I know you know this...Just general info!! Vacuuming brings the pile back-up. I would try vaccuming between track changes or once a month if a layout stays down for a long time. Oh-yeah-definatelyt can vacuum "off-line" every week if you like-most of the tire dust gets blown off the line to the outside of the corners and against the boards anyways. Hope this helps,
Ray


----------



## DJohnson (Oct 27, 2004)

Ray - Good point... You are a true wealth of knowledge, thanks for sharing :thumbsup: . We need to get some of you NORCAR guys to show up and lay some smack down when you guys have an off week after the champs. I know, I know, it's a different setup  . I need to pick the brain of some of you high speed guys. Guess I'll have to wait for summer to get out there and race against you guys. See ya.

Dan


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

Dan

Yes we will stay with the heads up start for the third heat. We have to toggle the program settings between races to get the different starts so all we have to do is leave it alone.

Ray

Yeah i know it's better to not vacuum normal Ozite, but we have that wierd short lived version of long fiber Ozite. It sheds like an old Irish Setter. I've never seen carpet shed like this, particularly after two years use. I've seen cars bound up after only one heat. But we can try skipping the vacuuming next Tuesday and see what happens.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

DJohnson said:


> Ray - Good point... You are a true wealth of knowledge, thanks for sharing :thumbsup: . We need to get some of you NORCAR guys to show up and lay some smack down when you guys have an off week after the champs. I know, I know, it's a different setup  . I need to pick the brain of some of you high speed guys. Guess I'll have to wait for summer to get out there and race against you guys. See ya.
> 
> Dan


I see how ya are, My brain aint good enough 4 ya!  And yes we would like to see some of you gaters come on out here! I dont get to see you guys on sunday so come on out and visit friday! See ya,all at the track friday!!! Woohoo only 22.5 more hours till race time!


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Robertw321 said:


> Yeah i know it's better to not vacuum normal Ozite, but we have that wierd short lived version of long fiber Ozite. It sheds like an old Irish Setter. I've never seen carpet shed like this, particularly after two years use. I've seen cars bound up after only one heat. But we can try skipping the vacuuming next Tuesday and see what happens.


Well-look on the bright side-youll know exactly when to replace the carpet someday in the future!!! When it stops shedding-you'll probably see the tile underneath!! :lol:


Yeah-maybe will be coming out there after the Champs. It will be fun!!


----------



## DJohnson (Oct 27, 2004)

Mr-Tamiya said:


> I see how ya are, My brain aint good enough 4 ya!


You got it Jerky!!! :jest: No, I need all the help I can get. See ya tonight.


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

DJohnson said:


> You got it Jerky!!! :jest: No, I need all the help I can get. See ya tonight.


 Copy Tracy's XXXS set-up to a T. he had that car dialed at the Gate when he was forced into yet another retirement!!! It should work well at Hobbytown.


----------



## DJohnson (Oct 27, 2004)

Ray - I've implimented most bits and pieces of his setup with what I had. Maybe I should go ahead and do the complete setup on my sons car to see how it does. For some reason no matter what I do the car just keeps pushing in the turns. Know where near as tight as an Xray or Pro4. How do you like your TC4 so far? Later.


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

TC4-haha-I was just kidding-still with the bmi xray. Weird on the XXXS!! 

There is practice at the gate saturday. I am planning on being there 12 to 6 so if you can make it-maybe-big maybe I can help get some steering into it.

Ray


----------



## Doorman (Oct 6, 2001)

DJohnson said:


> Ray - I've implimented most bits and pieces of his setup with what I had. Maybe I should go ahead and do the complete setup on my sons car to see how it does. For some reason no matter what I do the car just keeps pushing in the turns. Know where near as tight as an Xray or Pro4. How do you like your TC4 so far? Later.


DJohnson, 

What is the set up on your sons car?
Maybe we can determine where the problems is.
You can send it in a e-mail if you wish. [email protected]
Please tell me the servo you use also.
I have found you need a servo with a lot of grunt to work on carpet.
Sometimes that's why some guy's set ups won't work on another guy's car alot of times. 
It could be in the radio set up also.
Just giving you some things to think about.

Talk to you soon.
Tracy


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

*Great night of racing!*

Hey guys great night of racing:thumbsup: , there were some issues in the beginning but they were worked out. Lots of drama last night hopefully we dont have that again, I was in the middle of it as usual, I have never taken the sideline to issues, I Approach them headfirst and try and work em out, some people call that jerky, some dont. So if i offended anyone, I appologize. Wish the turn out would have been larger seemed a little light. :dude:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Bob -- I have been playing with the Laps Free program....It generates HTML files of each heat and race...I could post them on my web site after each race.....
You can find them on your hard drive in the following directory:
C:\Program Files\
Laps Free\
event files\
Name of event ex: Nov 19\
html Folder

copy that directory and I can post the race info....


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

Micro_Racer said:


> copy that directory and I can post the race info....


Mike,

OK, will look at it Tuesday.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

*ROAR Rules??*

I am making a suggestion to have an official to spec motors when asked, That way no fist fights start, like what happened friday when I asked to see the motor(nicely not accusing) of the person who broke the track record because he had black tape over the holes of his motor during and after that run. I was curious to see what he was running and he freaked out and got real deffensive and violent. So instead of individuals we should appoint an official, I spoke to Bob a bit about this today at the shop when he stopped in and wasnt opposed. let us know what you think.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

*This is my two cents*… 

This could get ugly quick…remember this is our *HOBBY*!!! We do this for fun. If you have to cheat *SHAME ON YOU*! Let’s leave the tech to the big races. I don’t think club races should have to worry about people cheating, or spending time tech’n everybody’s motor.  
I also feel if someone breaks one of the rules of the track like using profanity abundantly, they should be asked to leave and have to sit 1 race night out. 

Everyone likes to race at HobbyTown because it is a FUN atmosphere. LET’S KEEP IT THAT WAY!!! 

If all else fails: 

You could implement the BRP rule….If you think someone is using an illegal motor; they have to pull it out and give it to you! You pay that person the going price to replace that motor.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

Micro_Racer said:


> *This is my two cents*…
> 
> This could get ugly quick…remember this is our *HOBBY*!!! We do this for fun. If you have to cheat *SHAME ON YOU*! Let’s leave the tech to the big races. I don’t think club races should have to worry about people cheating, or spending time tech’n everybody’s motor.
> I also feel if someone breaks one of the rules of the track like using profanity abundantly, they should be asked to leave and have to sit 1 race night out.
> ...


 i agree with you on the fun part. but there should be somethimg implemented in the event a situation arises again. he only reason I have not been to the gate on sunday is because I have taken a part time job at hobbytown. others have said its for other reasons(like not being able to compete there) I love racing at hobbytown and it is very fun, I am more relaxed and the atmosphere is better, i didnt mean check every motor, unless there was need or question, black tape and a solid stack armature in stock motor can just dont equal up to legal. So i think something BRP rule or whatever should be implemented.


----------



## DJohnson (Oct 27, 2004)

Ray & Tracy - Thanks for the setup help offer. Obviously I didn't make it to practice on Sat. Gotta catch up on house maintance before the holidays  . Soon the weekends will be mine again. The car finally felt good and planted on Friday and took the turns nice and tight with speed, until Jay let me use a smokin' hot batteries (Thanks Jay :thumbsup: ), then all of a sudden the car started traction rolling due to increases in corner speed approach. Time to stiffen the front end up again. Tracy - I'll have to get back to you on the setup and servo, it is the high speed non digital futaba servo, about 3 yrs. old now. Do you have an issue with only being able to turn the wheels so far before they start binding? I have to dial a significant amount in order to keep from binding. Just curious.

Ray - Glad to hear you didn't join the dark side with the TC4 :devil: .

Now as far as the motor issue on Friday. I didn't see the motor so I'm not accusing anyone but if you have to cheat to win, do you really feel think you have accomplished something? I agree with Micro Racer that you don't want to turn this into a tech war but.... Maybe the BRP rule would work or just pull the tape off the vent holes and rotate the motor to prove that you have the proper tag on the arm in a stock can. If I'm ever accused about my motor I would be more than happy to let whoever take a look. It's all about fun and running fair. Lets do our part to keep it that way.

With that said, is it Friday yet?

Dan


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

DJohnson said:


> Ray & Tracy - Thanks for the setup help offer. Obviously I didn't make it to practice on Sat. Gotta catch up on house maintance before the holidays  . Soon the weekends will be mine again. The car finally felt good and planted on Friday and took the turns nice and tight with speed, until Jay let me use a smokin' hot batteries (Thanks Jay :thumbsup: ), then all of a sudden the car started traction rolling due to increases in corner speed approach. Time to stiffen the front end up again. Tracy - I'll have to get back to you on the setup and servo, it is the high speed non digital futaba servo, about 3 yrs. old now. Do you have an issue with only being able to turn the wheels so far before they start binding? I have to dial a significant amount in order to keep from binding. Just curious.
> 
> Ray - Glad to hear you didn't join the dark side with the TC4 .
> 
> ...


 Well Said Dan! i have nothing to hide either Ask away to see my motor, I wont get all defensive :thumbsup: Glad you liked the battery, Gotta love those POWER PUSH batteries! I honestly dont think we wil lhave too much more of the issues we had friday, if at all anymore being it was brought out on the table. And for the fact that they are all good people at the hobbytown Track. Only about 102 hours left till race day!


----------



## DJohnson (Oct 27, 2004)

That Power Push pack definately rocked, I'd hate to see your best pack :freak: . I might have to pick one up after the champs when he gets some more cells with really good numbers. I'm sure all his good stuff is allocated out right now.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

DJohnson said:


> That Power Push pack definately rocked, I'd hate to see your best pack :freak: . I might have to pick one up after the champs when he gets some more cells with really good numbers. I'm sure all his good stuff is allocated out right now.


 I am putting to gether a few more for you to run friday night, hopefully you will like those as well! i may have them done by tomorrow night so you can practice with them if your interested. that way there they will be cycled a bit before friday, i like to cycle mine on the track. The we will work on that motor of yours! :freak:


----------



## DJohnson (Oct 27, 2004)

Jay - You the man!!!! Not sure if I'll make it Tues. I'll have all 3 yutes that night, the wiff is having some sort of girlie party thing, YUCK!!! So I'm banned from the house that night but I'm not sure if I'll go there. I want to.... I may.... I probably will.... who knows....


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

DJohnson said:


> Jay - You the man!!!! Not sure if I'll make it Tues. I'll have all 3 yutes that night, the wiff is having some sort of girlie party thing, YUCK!!! So I'm banned from the house that night but I'm not sure if I'll go there. I want to.... I may.... I probably will.... who knows....


 Well let me know, Also Lenny called me back definitley a no go on cermic for you or your dad, Hig hend steel no problem he is supposed to have a price for me by E.O.D.


----------



## DJohnson (Oct 27, 2004)

aight...


----------



## DJohnson (Oct 27, 2004)

So who all is going to make it to practice tonight? I should be there. See ya soon.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

DJohnson said:


> So who all is going to make it to practice tonight? I should be there. See ya soon.


I must work at the shop, no practice for me  no yutes? or will you have your yutes?


----------



## Doorman (Oct 6, 2001)

Time to stiffen the front end up again.

Dan, I may have a fix for that without going stiffer.

Tracy - I'll have to get back to you on the setup and servo, it is the high speed non digital futaba servo, about 3 yrs. old now. Do you have an issue with only being able to turn the wheels so far before they start binding? I have to dial a significant amount in order to keep from binding. Just curious.

Dan, I only use about 2/3's of full wheel lock.
The chassis is very free in the corner and I don't traction roll even with softer tires. That includes the tight 180's in the infield.
Once I can get my days off back in order, we can work on it together.

Talk to you soon.
Tracy


----------



## DJohnson (Oct 27, 2004)

Tracy - Sounds good :thumbsup:


----------



## bigbadstu (Jun 3, 2003)

*No More Jellybeans?*

Judging by the reaction i've gotten from my "unorthodox" racing bodies (49 Merc and 61 Impala), there seems to be a lot of interest in "real cars" that don't look like jellybeans with wings. I for one find that i get more pleasure out of racing a car that looks good, even if it has the aerodynamics of a small brick church.

I'm getting 24 laps no matter what body I run. aerodynamics don't matter when you're up against the wall.

Anyone else want to race something different? What say we start a class for pre-1980 body styles with a 27-turn motor? That way those of us who are just in it for fun can have a race that looks good, and leave the fast guys to fight it out amongst themselves. I'm sure the fast guys will approve, as it will leave the track free for them to pursue that ever-elusive .0000001 second/lap that they're looking for, without having to worry about being punted into the wall by some hack who needs to run a 61 Impala just to be able to tell which car on the track is his. 

on the other hand, this will mean an extra heat, and more late nights.

Anyone interested, or am i just blowing smoke?


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

bigbadstu said:


> Anyone else want to race something different? What say we start a class for pre-1980 body styles with a 27-turn motor?


Stu,

Sounds good to me. I'm in. It's not one more heat, it's one less TC heat and one more, lets call the, Bombers heat.


----------



## bigbadstu (Jun 3, 2003)

*Bombers*

if we call it the Bomber heat, does that mean we have to get bombed to enter?

come to think of it, that might be an improvement....


----------



## DJohnson (Oct 27, 2004)

I for one think those bodies are pretty darn sweet!!! That would be pretty cool to see a bunch of older cars like that running together. Who makes those bodies? Parma....


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

*OK Bombers it is!*

Now lets see who we can get to commit to the class. Lets try for a start on the first race of January.


----------



## bigbadstu (Jun 3, 2003)

*Bombs away!*

Parma makes the 49 Merc and 61 Impala, as well as a 69 Camaro, 78 El Camino and undoubtedly more. pretty sure they do a Mustang and a Cuda. i'll ask Steve to order some and we'll see what kind of a class we can put together.

first race in January gives y'all plenty of time to paint one. let's see those Bombers out there!


----------



## vn1500 (Nov 19, 2003)

That is an awesome idea stu :thumbsup: Count me in , gotta have the camino . its just something about trucks


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

bigbadstu said:


> Judging by the reaction i've gotten from my "unorthodox" racing bodies (49 Merc and 61 Impala), there seems to be a lot of interest in "real cars" that don't look like jellybeans with wings. I for one find that i get more pleasure out of racing a car that looks good, even if it has the aerodynamics of a small brick church.


SOunds good to me, i have mine set on the cobra or the cuda! Bout time you registered and start giving your .02 worth! :dude:


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

Hey just a thought, You wouldnt have to stop running stock touring to run the bomber class . the setup is the same you just would switch bodies! walla !!!!! another class instead of cutting one short! I would also like to see 12th scale get popular there since it is a great 12th scale track!


----------



## DJohnson (Oct 27, 2004)

Does anyone know if the HPI 'cuda or charger bodies (made for the savage) would come close to fitting on a touring car. Those bodies are smokin'!!! It would be wild to see a car tearing around the track with a scoop and blower sticking out of the hood! They need a '69 Camaro... the Parma one looks pretty weak along with there 'cuda.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

DJohnson said:


> Does anyone know if the HPI 'cuda or charger bodies (made for the savage) would come close to fitting on a touring car. Those bodies are smokin'!!! It would be wild to see a car tearing around the track with a scoop and blower sticking out of the hood! They need a '69 Camaro... the Parma one looks pretty weak along with there 'cuda.


 How was practice tuesday night? no one really said, I heard there were like 15 guys! thats awesome! :thumbsup:


----------



## DJohnson (Oct 27, 2004)

Jay - It was pretty good. There were almost 10 TC's practicing together in a mock race.... OUCH!!! Not quite the track for that many cars. I had to get out of there. About the 1/12th scale, I'm seriously debating it... New TC or 1/12???? See what Santa has in store. Are you going over to the champs much?


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

*Bomber bodies*

I know that McAllister makes a '55 Chevy and a '57 Ford for pan cars which should fit TC's. Probably a little wide around 205mm or so. What we have to watch out for is some of these older bodies were made for the original RC10L width of 235mm or 9.25". They are about 1.75" to wide for a TC. 190mm is 7.48 and 200mm is 7.87. The SS pan cars are about 203mm or 8" in the back end so a body for any of these should be OK.


----------



## tc3racer98 (Nov 17, 2004)

yea I've got a parma 57 bel air body but I don't think it would do to good in racing because it's separated into 3 pieces that are servo taped on


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

*Bodies Found So Far*

OK, so far I've found the following bodies which should fit a TC.

Parma

69 Chevy Camaro 200mm
49 Mercury 200mm
70 Ford Mustang 200mm
57 Chevy 200mm but as stated above 3 piece body
61 Chevy Impala 195mm
70 Cuda 200mm
427 Cobra 195mm
Gangster Custom 200mm

McAllister

57 Ford Bomber Stocker f-197mm r-203mm
55 Chevy Bomber Stocker f-197mm r-203mm

If you find any others please list them.

Boy do I miss BoLink now.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

DJohnson said:


> Jay - It was pretty good. There were almost 10 TC's practicing together in a mock race.... OUCH!!! Not quite the track for that many cars. I had to get out of there. About the 1/12th scale, I'm seriously debating it... New TC or 1/12???? See what Santa has in store. Are you going over to the champs much?


I will be there as much as possible till I have to leave for dallas!


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

Mr-Tamiya said:


> I will be there as much as possible till I have to leave for dallas!


 Only 18 hours left till racing!
!


----------



## bigbadstu (Jun 3, 2003)

*Savage bodies*

it looks like the Savage bodies won't fit. the wheel wells are too big and the wheelbase is a couple inches too long. but what the hell, it's Bomber racing. if it feels good, do it.

as for the big honkin' blower, i'll donate one free to the first person to ask on Friday. it's a little scruffy from outdoor season, but it'll do.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

BRP sell's the blower....just ask Bud!!!


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

For whatever its worth-if you guys run the bomber class and some run the Parma PSE retro 1/10th bodies-your supporting a local company whos employess you know and race with. And a company whos support and sponsorship of local racing is well established!!!


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

rayhuang said:


> For whatever its worth-if you guys run the bomber class and some run the Parma PSE retro 1/10th bodies-your supporting a local company whos employess you know and race with. And a company whos support and sponsorship of local racing is well established!!!


 So are you saying that they will spot us some bodies LOL! Parma has about the best and only decent ones anymore anyways. Tell bean to start kickin his carving guy in the but and make more classics!!!!!! You interested in running the class ray?


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Mr-Tamiya said:


> So are you saying that they will spot us some bodies LOL! Parma has about the best and only decent ones anymore anyways. Tell bean to start kickin his carving guy in the but and make more classics!!!!!! You interested in running the class ray?


 Well-first I got to find time to make it out to Strongsville!! lol

I'd hope if I were to come out there-I would run BRP most likely. I had a blast running Mini Coopers there and I have a BRP thats only been raced once.


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

IN fact-the AA batteries are still in the car soldered up. Thy have probably deadshorted themselves and have gone into reversal. I also guess that AA are uncmptitive now? I'll get those new batteries when the time comes and then go out and get spanked by Wayne, Bud and Pat and ........


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

rayhuang said:


> IN fact-the AA batteries are still in the car soldered up. Thy have probably deadshorted themselves and have gone into reversal. I also guess that AA are uncmptitive now? I'll get those new batteries when the time comes and then go out and get spanked by Wayne, Bud and Pat and ........


 Yeah GP1100 only way to fly!!!! Sweet! Hey Still inetersetd in the F-1 class? I think we could get one started there, I have been wanting to run f-1 for a while now, and i am sure I can cox 2 or more people to doin it! Good luck at the champs if I dont see you ray! :thumbsup:


----------



## bigbadstu (Jun 3, 2003)

*Bomber Wish List*

while we're at it, let's start a wish list for bodies. if anyone knows of these, pipe up:

77-78 Firebird T/A
68-69 Chevelle
67-68 Mustang

also post your wishes, maybe they will be heard


----------



## bigbadstu (Jun 3, 2003)

*Bomber Wish List*

while we're at it, let's start a wish list for bodies. if anyone knows of these, pipe up: These are the ones i'd like to see

77-78 Firebird T/A
68-69 Chevelle
67-68 Mustang

also post your wishes, maybe they will be heard


----------



## bigbadstu (Jun 3, 2003)

sorry for the double post. my computer needs a new crystal or something


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

*Bomber class*

Right you are! I'm in.:tongue: Go Team BABAGANOOSH!


----------



## DJohnson (Oct 27, 2004)

Bob - So do you want to give us a hint on what the new track layout might be  ? Good job on Friday directors.... lotza fun :thumbsup: . Good times... good times...


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Yes good luck to all in the Cleveland area going to the champ's!!
Let's show them what we have


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

*Good racing friday night!*



DJohnson said:


> Bob - So do you want to give us a hint on what the new track layout might be  ? Good job on Friday directors.... lotza fun :thumbsup: . Good times... good times...


 Great night of racing! the 2nd qualifier between mike and I was wicked close we were back and fourth bumper to bumper for the last 4 or 5 laps pushing me harder and harder, I squeaked out a 9.97 second lap and then he squeaked me by .01 secondat the horn it was awesome! good job! unfourtantely I didnt have such a good main, I broke in the second corner of the first lap, T boned and broke a ball stud on the rear camber link! AAAAHHHHHH! Oh well, cant wait for the new track. I hope they pick one of Dans designs they are all great! Dan, let me know what nights you may go out to the champs. I can only go after 8 on wednesday and friday, turkey day I may go out in the am and evening. I will be back racing at hobbytown on the 10th! I am dallas bound saturday!


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

Also good luck to any of our guys going to the champs! Have fun and kick butt!!!!:dude:


----------



## DJohnson (Oct 27, 2004)

Mr-Tamiya said:


> Dan, let me know what nights you may go out to the champs. I can only go after 8 on wednesday and friday, turkey day I may go out in the am and evening.


Jay - Not sure when I'll make it out there. It will be a hit and miss shot between family stuff, etc.... I'll call ya if I can make it out there one of those nights. I have your cell # as long as it hasn't changed since summer.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

DJohnson said:


> Jay - Not sure when I'll make it out there. It will be a hit and miss shot between family stuff, etc.... I'll call ya if I can make it out there one of those nights. I have your cell # as long as it hasn't changed since summer.


nope still the same :thumbsup:


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

DJohnson said:


> Bob - So do you want to give us a hint on what the new track layout might be  ? ...


Don't have a clue yet. Won't decide until we start laying boards.



DJohnson said:


> Good job on Friday directors.... lotza fun :thumbsup: . Good times... good times...


Thank you. I have as much fun running the race as racing.


----------



## vn1500 (Nov 19, 2003)

hey BOB when are you planning on changing the track and do you want help?and thank you Bob ,Don ,and Steve for havin a great place to race :thumbsup:


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

:wave:


vn1500 said:


> hey BOB when are you planning on changing the track and do you want help?and thank you Bob ,Don ,and Steve for havin a great place to race :thumbsup:


 
Thanks for the offer but change over was pretty much done this evening. All thats left is a few plates on the joints, some plastic protectors and cleanup. For those of you who are going to ask what it looks like, lets just say it has some really fast sections and some really slow, maybe no passing, sections.

Steve, Don and I thank you. We have a bunch of helpful friendly racers. But we must not forget Joe and Joey Carroll who have been there for every race, practice and work day from the begining. There help has been invaluable.:thumbsup:


----------



## DJohnson (Oct 27, 2004)

You guys are good!!! Can't wait to see what it looks like! Thanks again for all your guys sweat equity. So Tuesday will be the next time the track is open? See ya all soon.


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

DJohnson said:


> You guys are good!!! Can't wait to see what it looks like! Thanks again for all your guys sweat equity.


I'd like to thank you guys for all your support and praise. Speaking for Don and myself, we enjoy building the tracks and running the races as much as actually racing.



DJohnson said:


> So Tuesday will be the next time the track is open? See ya all soon.


Tuesday November 30 was not scheduled for a practice day. The next day the track is open is December 3, a race day. This way no one will get the advantage of seeing the new track over someone who is unable to make practice. Equality for all!


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

*IT keeps going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going*

:roll: Anybody interested in running an Enduro or team type race? TC's, BRP's or Mini-T's. It would be on some other day than a Friday or maybe a Friday not scheduled as a race day.

Looking for any and all ideas. :roll:


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

*TEam or enduro!*



Robertw321 said:


> :roll: Anybody interested in running an Enduro or team type race? TC's, BRP's or Mini-T's. It would be on some other day than a Friday or maybe a Friday not scheduled as a race day.
> 
> Looking for any and all ideas. :roll:


 Sounds good to me Im in!!!!!!!! 2,3 or 4 man teams????? Hey dan and Gary you interested in a team? Happy turkey day all!!!!See ya on the 10th!!!! post some pics of the track if you can. Also I know i had issues with someones certain motor, the problem has been cleared up, so please stop harrasing him about it. What probably non of you know or believe, me and that person have been and still are friends, That rivalry between he and I started Long long ago, It just how tis person and I are together when it comes to racing, off the track though its nothing like it. So for all or anyone instagating issues between him and I, its old let it die, its water under the bridge. Now lets go eat TURKEY!!!!!! Cant wait to get back and do some racing ohio style!!!! :dude:


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

Mr-Tamiya said:


> Sounds good to me Im in!!!!!!!! 2,3 or 4 man teams?????


 
4 would be better, but we probably could do it with 3. Someone from the team is going to have to take a marshalling stint.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

Well here i am sitting in texas twittling my thumbs! I will be racing here tomorrow at mikes hobby shop, they say its one of the largest tracks in the country, Something like 110 feet by 80 feet! go to www.mikeshobbyshop.com and look at the pics its HUGE!!!!!!!! Have fun you guys on the new track next friday!!!!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

WOW -- That place looks like the "holy grail" of hobby shops! Have FUN!


----------



## woodworm (Nov 16, 2004)

i guess ill see you later at the track jay!!! have fun at work :wave:


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi guys form texas, Yes Micro its the biggest hobby shop, and on road track, the track measures 100X60 its HUGE!!!!!! HI woody, I will see you soon! Hi to all at the tarck and H-town


----------



## woodworm (Nov 16, 2004)

jay, ill race with you on a team when i get my touring car.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I am thinking about getting a 1/12th scale car......who would be interested in getting a class going?


----------



## DJohnson (Oct 27, 2004)

Enduro / team racing sounds interesting. Not sure if I would be able to throw in another day of racing but you never know. Exactly how would such a race work?


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

DJohnson said:


> Enduro / team racing sounds interesting. Not sure if I would be able to throw in another day of racing but you never know.


We could schedule it on one of our off Fridays.



DJohnson said:


> Exactly how would such a race work?


What we were thinking of was 3 or 4 driver teams. Each person drives his own car. 1 person drives while 1 marshalls and 1 is getting ready to drive or in the case of 4 drivers 1 is ready. Rotating foward on the teams own strategy. Everybody must drive their own car in rotation. Rotation order can not be skipped. Probably an hour long race. No pit crews, drivers only working on cars. No substitute marshalls, all drivers must marshall in the rotation order. Not sure what to do about broken cars. My opinion is all cars must be fixed however long it takes. For cars that can not be repaied, the car and driver can be dropped and the team runs 1 short but must still take their marshalling stint or a no drive time penalty can be accessed when that car is supposed to be on the track.

Open to any and all suggestions.


----------



## DJohnson (Oct 27, 2004)

How about a driver and a car from each class. 1 or 2 TC's, a BRP and a Mini-T would make up a team... an hour long race with a running clock and 5 minute increments for each driver/car. Maybe have a spot set up for cars to enter track and a seperate spot to pull outing cars off of track. Once your team mate pulls off the track you can go. Can the computer recognize 4 transponders as a combined team or would the numbers have to be added up? Sounds like an interesting night of racing!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

DJohnson said:


> How about a driver and a car from each class. 1 or 2 TC's, a BRP and a Mini-T would make up a team... an hour long race with a running clock and 5 minute increments for each driver/car.


We thought about this but wouldn't want cars from different classes running at the same time. A TC would pretty much run over and destroy a Mini-T. If you run segments and switch classes it kinda eliminates the idea of an enduro.



DJohnson said:


> Can the computer recognize 4 transponders as a combined team or would the numbers have to be added up? Sounds like an interesting night of racing!!! :thumbsup:


No the program will score 20 cars a race but each team would have to run a single transponder. Switching it would be part of your pit strategy. No personals allowed. If everyone used a different transponder, with differing runtimes, adding it up would be a scoring nightmare and we would never know where anyone was until after the race.


----------



## whynot (Oct 1, 2001)

Are you guys racing this Friday?


----------



## whynot (Oct 1, 2001)

Can I see some pics of the track any where.How much is racing?


----------



## woodworm (Nov 16, 2004)

There is racing tonight. And also December 10,17.


----------



## woodworm (Nov 16, 2004)

Racing is 12 for the first car and 5 for the second.


----------



## whynot (Oct 1, 2001)

what time does it start?


----------



## DJohnson (Oct 27, 2004)

Nice track guys! Definately a high speed expressway. Jay - This track is all about speed with a small technical section. Some of us with the need for some more speed need to run 19t starting in Jan. :devil: if we can wait that long. It would be an outright blast. Of course I would have to go motor shopping but....


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Anyone have pics of the new layout?


----------



## Doorman (Oct 6, 2001)

*Tuesday Night practice?*

Bob, Are you guy's going to be there Tuesday for practice?
I broke the ole 12th scale out of the archives and want to shake it down.
See if I can remember how to drive this thing.

Talk to you soon.
Tracy


----------



## DJohnson (Oct 27, 2004)

Ray - I was going to take a picture Fri. but in the mad rush to get out the door I forgot the camera. Maybe someone could take a pic on Tuesday for all you inquiring eyes out there. If not I'll try to take some this Friday.


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

Doorman said:


> Bob, Are you guy's going to be there Tuesday for practice?
> I broke the ole 12th scale out of the archives and want to shake it down.
> See if I can remember how to drive this thing.
> 
> ...


Yes, we will be there for practice on the 7th and 14th.


----------



## Doorman (Oct 6, 2001)

*Fun Night!!!*

Nice layout! I had fun running with you guy's Tuesday.

I will try to come up next Tuesday and put in some more track time.
If any one has more set up questions or needs something answered, just post it and I will try to help where I can.

See you soon.
Tracy


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

for the 18th scale trucks.....Who would like to put in jumps? I know I sure would, and I think Bud would like too.....It's more fun with jumps....I will bring some for Friday


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

Micro_Racer said:


> for the 18th scale trucks.....Who would like to put in jumps? I know I sure would, and I think Bud would like too.....It's more fun with jumps....I will bring some for Friday


Some of the Mini-Ters just flat out don't want jumps.  We do have two Mini-T classes setup in the computer. If you bring them we'll run them.


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

Doorman said:


> Nice layout! I had fun running with you guy's Tuesday.
> 
> I will try to come up next Tuesday and put in some more track time.
> If any one has more set up questions or needs something answered, just post it and I will try to help where I can.
> ...


Tracy has a wealth of setup knowledge. We should partake of his generosity.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

OK -- I think we need a box stock class...my RC18 is stock with foam tires...or a class with jumps and a class with out jumps????

For the trucks who don't want jumps -- GET A ROAD CAR!!!!


----------



## woodworm (Nov 16, 2004)

i would like jumps b/c i want to run my mini-t with them.


----------



## DJohnson (Oct 27, 2004)

How about some jumps for the TC's :jest:

Jay - You gonna be back in town for Friday?


----------



## bshields (Sep 27, 2001)

What's the track address?


Thanks,

Brian


----------



## DJohnson (Oct 27, 2004)

It's at the old Parma Hts. DMV in the Snowville Plaza. Corner of Chevrolet Blvd. / Stumph Rd. and Snow Rd. Across the street from the best pizza place in Ohio, Antonios.


----------



## woodworm (Nov 16, 2004)

i heard jay say that once he got off the plane he was gonna go racing.


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Helo Bob-any Tamiya F1 cars running there? I just traded a guy in Cali some stuff even up for a F201!!

Ray


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

no, but bring it and I am sure you can race it!


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Micro_Racer said:


> no, but bring it and I am sure you can race it!


 Hey-I bought a mini servo for the BRP car-can you believe it? lol

6 or 8 more months and I'll buy the ESC-then I can make it back to racing it lol.


----------



## mypro4racer (Jul 16, 2004)

are you guys allowing rc18t's and whats the limitations to run . foams , motor type limit and whatnot . also race nights are on fridays correct and practice on tues. thanks


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

mypro4racer said:


> are you guys allowing rc18t's and whats the limitations to run . foams , motor type limit and whatnot . also race nights are on fridays correct and practice on tues. thanks


Right now all the mini trucks are being run together. We are running a class with jumps and one without. It's pretty much an open class any truck, motor and battery. Foams are perfered, I don't think any of the rubbers will hookup.

Schedule:

December
Races-3,10,17
Practice-7,14
January
Races-14,21,28
Practice-11,18,25
February
Races- 11,18,25
Practice-8-15-22
March
Races 11,18,25
Practice 8,15 

Doors open at 5:00, most times I am there earlier but I can't guarantee it. Practice usually ends around 9:00.

Practice fee $5.00 per driver. Race fee $12.00 first class $5.00 second class.

Hope to see you there. :wave:


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

DJohnson said:


> Nice track guys! Definately a high speed expressway. Jay - This track is all about speed with a small technical section. Some of us with the need for some more speed need to run 19t starting in Jan. :devil: if we can wait that long. It would be an outright blast. Of course I would have to go motor shopping but....


19 turn sounds greAT, thats what we ran in texas, i AM GONNA KILL MY bearing guy he still has not left any messages,I will call him monday AM. I heard the track is fast, Missed you guys! I heard Mike did 32 laps, i am comming for him, not sure if I wil lrace this friday but will be back full force for the next points series, I am back form texas, I just have tons to do before christmas! and I am waiting on a new X-ray, Woohoo!!!!


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

woodworm said:


> i heard jay say that once he got off the plane he was gonna go racing.


Sorry guys all my car stuff was still sitting in the fed ex truck and wont be here till this tuesday!!!


----------



## mypro4racer (Jul 16, 2004)

so you can run brushless in the minis


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

mypro4racer said:


> so you can run brushless in the minis


Yes -- we have about 5 people with brushless --


----------



## windix60 (Oct 21, 2003)

Hey Jay,
The laps in touring got bumped to a fast 33 lap run in the 3rd Qualifier and in the main. With a few 8.9 second laps in there. That will give everyone something to shoot for friday night. Sorry Mike had to leave I was looking to have a good race with him in the Main. He was fast in the other Qualifiers.The Track is fun but still technical.


----------



## mypro4racer (Jul 16, 2004)

can you run LiPo packs with brushless in the minis.


----------



## mypro4racer (Jul 16, 2004)

oh any brushless touring class . just curious


----------



## DJohnson (Oct 27, 2004)

Jay - Sorry to see you couldn't make it this past Fri. I was looking forward to doing battle these last couple of races. I know, I know, your intimidated by my Slosi :lol: . Xray huh!!! I tell ya, you guys are forcing me to change cars just so I can keep up, or catch up as the case may be. Time to sell off some stuff... Bean layed it down Friday, we'll all have fun chasing him down. 8.9's :roll: , yikes...


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

mypro4racer said:


> can you run LiPo packs with brushless in the minis.


The 1/18th scale truck class is an open class -- anything goes! I can say my box stock RC18T was killing the brushless guys by 3 laps!!!!


----------



## woodworm (Nov 16, 2004)

how many laps did u do?


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

23 laps -- Bud got 26 laps with his RC18T in the 3rd heat with a speed 300 motor. I think Steve with his brushless Mini-T did 20 laps and kicked it up to 23 by the A main.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

r u keeping the new layout into the next points series in january?


----------



## DJohnson (Oct 27, 2004)

Jay - Bob said he was going to keep the track as is through Jan. Different layout to finish up the season.


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

mypro4racer said:


> oh any brushless touring class . just curious


No, brushless and LiPo's only in the 1/18 sale vehicles.


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

Mr-Tamiya said:


> r u keeping the new layout into the next points series in january?


We are going to keep the layout for the three races in January. But to keep things interesting I think I'm going to have you run it counterclockwise. :devil:


----------



## DJohnson (Oct 27, 2004)

Robertw321 said:


> We are going to keep the layout for the three races in January. But to keep things interesting I think I'm going to have you run it counterclockwise. :devil:


That same thought crossed through my head the other day :thumbsup: . When are we going to do that? January... switch it each week?


----------



## woodworm (Nov 16, 2004)

yeah, i cant wait till i get my x-ray to.


----------



## woodworm (Nov 16, 2004)

anybody interested in buying my mini-t?it has evey thing with it. motor,esc,radio,batteries,foam tires, the works.i have to get rid of it b/c im buying my touring car.


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

DJohnson said:


> That same thought crossed through my head the other day :thumbsup: . When are we going to do that? January... switch it each week?


Yeah, I'd like to switch directions each week if we could get by the whinning and crying. On the outdoor track we had an expansion joint raise up so it was like hitting a 5mm high straight faced speed bump. Running counterclockwise it was a small drop off, no problem. You should have heard the moaning.


----------



## DJohnson (Oct 27, 2004)

It will definately be an interesting first turn at the end of the straight... I get the feeling a few of us might be rollin' :roll: over!!!
Jay - Are you gonna be there Friday or are you going shopping  ?


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

Robertw321 said:


> Yeah, I'd like to switch directions each week if we could get by the whinning and crying. On the outdoor track we had an expansion joint raise up so it was like hitting a 5mm high straight faced speed bump. Running counterclockwise it was a small drop off, no problem. You should have heard the moaning.


 The reason I am sure there were complaints from the people(I was one) that were used to running ROAR races, if we wanted to race counter clockwise we would race oval. it is different to race the other way and I am sure would make you a better driver, I am not fully oppesed to it, and it would make it more interesting, But thats the whole point of running on road, they run clockwise it is one of the things that seperate it from oval(besides the corners and setups of the car) i think we should have a general set of standards and run with them, or put it to a vote in the drivers meeting. I am sure at the hobbytown track there wont be much hesitation about running the other way. Also Anyone interested in my HPI PRO4 With all the extra parts,goodies, Possibly ready to roll with radio and all and good batts!!!!!! Very very competitive car!!! I get bored fast!!! Its that ADD thing. I will be selling it soon! Also My mini T will be for sale with BAJA Mod motor, Losi oil shocks, Aitronics servo, but no other electrics.OHH and I have a HPI RS4 MT 4 WD electric truck, all ready to run for sale as well. let me know!!!!


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

DJohnson said:


> It will definately be an interesting first turn at the end of the straight... I get the feeling a few of us might be rollin' :roll: over!!!
> Jay - Are you gonna be there Friday or are you going shopping  ?


 Not sure yet, but either way I will stop by at the least!


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

Moan


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

Robertw321 said:


> Moan


 LOL :dude:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Bob -- did you get a chance to tal to Steve about building some jumps? All we need is some plywood....:devil:


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

So how did th eturn out end last night?


----------



## woodworm (Nov 16, 2004)

there was only 5 heats, so i was out by 10:15 . but i was going off a pretty decent size jump b/c i felt like breaking my mini-t. see ya at work.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

Quit trying to break it!


----------



## woodworm (Nov 16, 2004)

i didn't try, i knew i was going to.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I will have my RC12L4 ready for the next race....anyone interested in running 1/12th scale?


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

Micro_Racer said:


> I will have my RC12L4 ready for the next race....anyone interested in running 1/12th scale?


If I can come up woth one by then I will definitley,


----------



## DJohnson (Oct 27, 2004)

Anyone up for ice/snow racing? :freak:


----------



## woodworm (Nov 16, 2004)

i will, i was wanting someone to come up with something like that. but where???


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

Anyone interested in building little battle bots? when i was in texas I saw them they had a competition is very very cool!!! let me know your thoughts!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Mr-Tamiya said:


> Anyone interested in building little battle bots? when i was in texas I saw them they had a competition is very very cool!!! let me know your thoughts!


That is what peaked my interest in R/C. My friend and I were watching Battle Bots on Comedy Central and thought that would be fun. We bought cheap R/C cars and “armed” them with aluminum, drill bits, and other devices of damage…It was fun for about 5 minutes! If you look at the real battle bots – they have $1000’s invested in them….not to mention the safety issue.



It sounds like fun, but I would much rather see everyone get a 1/18th scale truck, throw some jumps and other obstacle on the track – and tear it up!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Thats what we race battle bots


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

Micro_Racer said:


> That is what peaked my interest in R/C. My friend and I were watching Battle Bots on Comedy Central and thought that would be fun. We bought cheap R/C cars and “armed” them with aluminum, drill bits, and other devices of damage…It was fun for about 5 minutes! If you look at the real battle bots – they have $1000’s invested in them….not to mention the safety issue.


not all cost thousands, And a safety cage can(and is madatory) be built, these are the ant and beetle size(about 1 to 10 pound maximum) it was just and Idea and it wasnt meant for the track. I was just wanting to see if anyone else had interest in them, When i was in texas I saw robats in that class range from 15.00 to 5000.00 depending in what they did. there were guys there that had 50,000.00 robots on diplay in th 300 pound category, which they were not using that night. It just sounded like fun. anyone interested email me @ [email protected] we get enough people and we can get sanctioned as a club and host an event.


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

*bombers*

 So who's running what kind of bomber bodies?


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

Happy Holidays To All!!!! See Ya Next Year!!!!


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

Hope santa was good to all. what did everyone get?


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

RC12L4 (12th scale).....can't wait to get it on the track!


----------



## DJohnson (Oct 27, 2004)

I got a collapsed lung for Christmas!!! It was great, I had so much fun sitting in a hospital bed all weekend!!!  Can't wait to see what I get next year!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

DJohnson said:


> I got a collapsed lung for Christmas!!! It was great, I had so much fun sitting in a hospital bed all weekend!!!  Can't wait to see what I get next year!!! :thumbsup:


 That'll teach you to stck sharp object deep into your rib cage!! 

But seriousely-I hope your doing better!! Very scary I bet!!!


----------



## Doorman (Oct 6, 2001)

DJohnson said:


> I got a collapsed lung for Christmas!!! It was great, I had so much fun sitting in a hospital bed all weekend!!!  Can't wait to see what I get next year!!! :thumbsup:


That's what usually happens when you use ASC parts on a Losi.
Hope you feel better.

Tracy


----------



## DJohnson (Oct 27, 2004)

Thanks guys... doing alot better!!! Ya, those ASC. and Losi parts just don't hold up and aren't quite sharp enough for the task. I tried to get the Doc to install a dependable high quality Xray release valve in my chest so I can take care of things myself next time. That way I won't ever have to worry about leaving the track for the ER. Christmas is one thing but don't cut my racing short :lol: !!!


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

DJohnson said:


> I got a collapsed lung for Christmas!!! It was great, I had so much fun sitting in a hospital bed all weekend!!!  Can't wait to see what I get next year!!! :thumbsup:


How the H-E- double hockey sticks did ya get that? Hope its better next year! Did you go impale yourself somehow? Hope your doin better, see ya soon!:dude:


----------



## DJohnson (Oct 27, 2004)

Mr-Tamiya said:


> How the H-E- double hockey sticks did ya get that? Hope its better next year! Did you go impale yourself somehow? Hope your doin better, see ya soon!:dude:


Its a long story but its something that can happen spontaneously in people who are tall and relatively skinny. You should be safe  ! This is the second time this has happened to the same lung in less than a year and half. Both were followed by an extremely annoying stay at the hospital.

The only therapy I need is racing!!! Never fear I will be there on the 14th... two and half more weeks...  This isn't going to help my recovery!


----------



## woodworm (Nov 16, 2004)

i got a my rc18t and i put my brushless system in it and it is smokin fast!!!!!! just ask jay. see ya all at racing the 14th.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

DJohnson said:


> Its a long story but its something that can happen spontaneously in people who are tall and relatively skinny. You should be safe  ! This is the second time this has happened to the same lung in less than a year and half. Both were followed by an extremely annoying stay at the hospital.
> 
> The only therapy I need is racing!!! Never fear I will be there on the 14th... two and half more weeks...  This isn't going to help my recovery!


 Yeah here i ago askin you what happened to you and i go an end up in the hospitol today for a dis attatched calf muscle! trying to push too big of a van out of the snow! oh well,


----------



## DJohnson (Oct 27, 2004)

Mr-Tamiya said:


> Yeah here i ago askin you what happened to you and i go an end up in the hospitol today for a dis attatched calf muscle! trying to push too big of a van out of the snow! oh well,


You tryin' to one up me? Your calf muscle fell off  ?? OUCH!! You better stick to unsticking RC cars. Is this turning into a Med forum? Hope you heel up quick... the 14th will be here before you know it and to everyone else out there stay healthy and learn from Jay, don't help others... just walk away from that poor sap stuck in a snow drift!!! :wave:


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Hey Jay-do you still have the 3 deg Aluminum Caster blocks from Tamale? YOu are more than welcome to buy them-or i can Pay Pal you some money to ship them to me!!

They will make a killer addition to your Xray-if thats what your running this year!!

Ray


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

rayhuang said:


> Hey Jay-do you still have the 3 deg Aluminum Caster blocks from Tamale? YOu are more than welcome to buy them-or i can Pay Pal you some money to ship them to me!!
> 
> They will make a killer addition to your Xray-if thats what your running this year!!
> 
> Ray


Yang told me he wanted me to ship them to him I just have been killer busy, But if you want them just let Yang know And I will send them to you, wasnt about money just havent had the time, But since I am broken down I will have time! so let me know what ya want to do! and I havent decided 100% yet on a car, still running the pro4 for now


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!! Still in CT will be back tomorrow night, Steve, can you leave me a voice mail for the schedule this week. or at least monday? I am sure monday is 5 to 8:30 correct?


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

Ok guys did everyone fall off the face of the earth? anyone else jonesing to race? its a new year! new points series! lets see what happens!


----------



## Doorman (Oct 6, 2001)

*Practice 1/11/2K5*

I hope you guy's are still practicing this coming Tuesday.
I'm heading up your way and want to run my 12th and TC.
Need track time real bad.
Bob, I counting on you to be there at the norm.
See if I can catch you a little earlier this time.

Jay, show up if your not busy.

Tracy


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

Doorman said:


> I hope you guy's are still practicing this coming Tuesday.
> I'm heading up your way and want to run my 12th and TC.
> Need track time real bad.
> Bob, I counting on you to be there at the norm.
> ...



Tracy,

Track will be open for Tuesday practice and Friday racing as usual. Should be there a little after 4:00 but as we all know feces happens and the actual opening time is 5:00


----------



## bigbadstu (Jun 3, 2003)

*Chicken, Coopers?*

Where are all the Mini Coopers? Am i the only one who remembers how much fun these little buggers are? Maybe someone took the "mod" rules a little far (okay, it was me) but can we get a couple more cars out there for one race this season? If y'all are scared i'll leave the mod monster at home and bring Son Of Mini, a relative stocker made from the leftovers.

Who's ready to see some traction rolls? :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

Doorman said:


> I hope you guy's are still practicing this coming Tuesday.
> I'm heading up your way and want to run my 12th and TC.
> Need track time real bad.
> Bob, I counting on you to be there at the norm.
> ...


 gotta work at H town, Sorry  hopefully some other time i MISS rubbin doors with ya at the gate!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

has the track changed since the last BRP points race?


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

Micro_Racer said:


> has the track changed since the last BRP points race?


no not since christmas it hasnt changed


----------



## ATeam232 (Nov 26, 2004)

I'm lookin forward to coming out to race with you guys this season! In case some of you don't know me, it's Matt from the shop (Hobbytown). I'm lookin forward to runnin my X-Ray T1FK in TC Stock, so I hope you guys still have some room left in the pits for me. Can't wait to see you guys tomorrow, it's been three years since I've seriously driven anything RC so it should be interesting. See ya guys tomorrow!


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

ATeam232 said:


> I'm lookin forward to coming out to race with you guys this season! In case some of you don't know me, it's Matt from the shop (Hobbytown). I'm lookin forward to runnin my X-Ray T1FK in TC Stock, so I hope you guys still have some room left in the pits for me. Can't wait to see you guys tomorrow, it's been three years since I've seriously driven anything RC so it should be interesting. See ya guys tomorrow!


 Just take your time! it will come back to ya. C ya friday! Have fun tonight at the track for practice


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

whos all comming friday? i will be there! on crutches still though,


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

see you on Friday


----------



## woodworm (Nov 16, 2004)

im gonna go friday and ill be running the 18t not the mini-t


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

woodworm said:


> im gonna go friday and ill be running the 18t not the mini-t


18T, Mini T, cast iron Tonka truck, you'll end up breaking it anyway. :jest:


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Anybody plan on running 1/12 this Friday??


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I hope to have mine....still need to work on it....


----------



## bigbadstu (Jun 3, 2003)

*Bombs Away!*

Friday will see the debut of the Bomber class! I've got a new El Camino all painted up and ready. Who else is in?


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

sg1 said:


> Anybody plan on running 1/12 this Friday??


SG1 If you have a rolling chassis old or new i can borrow i have all the electronics, i will run! or if ya got one you want to sell!
Thanks
Jason


----------



## woodworm (Nov 16, 2004)

yeah i can usually break anythnig if i reallly want :thumbsup:


----------



## bean's my hero (Oct 3, 2001)

*Mike Pavlik*

Hey Guys,

Has anybody seen or heard from Mike Pavlik since the Champs? I was just curious cause he said he was going to come back out and race after the champs. Let me know:wave: 

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## DJohnson (Oct 27, 2004)

Jimmy - The last race he was at the Hobbytown track was the week that Bean (your hero) and Shields were there. He's missing in action, send out a posse!!! Just look for the MI2 parts trail. :thumbsup: 

Dan


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

Hey great night of racing friday night! Cars are getting faster as well as people! Bomber class was great we just need more of em they are cool! I have an A/C cobra in the works for the bomber class! cant wait till this friday!


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

bean's my hero said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Has anybody seen or heard from Mike Pavlik since the Champs? I was just curious cause he said he was going to come back out and race after the champs. Let me know:wave:
> 
> ...


JImmy,
I just talked to him tonight, He said he will be in touch soon, Did you get my PM? Let me know thanks


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

OK... I will be at the track Friday with my 12th scale....we need 3 for a heat -- who is with me!!!! Don, Bud....anyone with a 12/th scale *bring* it!!


----------



## woodworm (Nov 16, 2004)

im turning thr rc18t back to stock b/c bud said it would be better, so im gonna try it out.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

The Bomber is finished!!!! The cobra will be out in full force!!! See ya'll friday!!!! this friday is also the last race day for my PRO4, its been sold and will be gone on saturday, 8-( Now I just need to get my hands on an Xray kit!!!! Steve if your reading HELP!!!!!!!!!


----------



## woodworm (Nov 16, 2004)

yeah me to. jay, someone said that we might get them in 3 weeks.


----------



## bdavis27701 (Oct 1, 2003)

Bob, What do you think I should try for set-up on the Mini-Cooper?Shock oil, piston size,etc.


----------



## DJohnson (Oct 27, 2004)

Jay, Jay, Jay - I just can't buy a good run in a main. It was a total blast though! Can't wait until Friday to take another crack at ya! So... is it official? Going, going, Pro4's gone! You get your BMI chassis yet? Later.


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

I know of a supremely well maintained XRay T1FK with XRC chassis for sale locally. E-mail me for some details. It has little time on it, all on carpet and is in new condition.

[email protected]


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

DJohnson said:


> Jay, Jay, Jay - I just can't buy a good run in a main. It was a total blast though! Can't wait until Friday to take another crack at ya! So... is it official? Going, going, Pro4's gone! You get your BMI chassis yet? Later.


 PRO4 is out of here!  i will miss that car LOL any ways I have an X ray FK in the works right now. Should be rolling new wheels friday night! It was more than a blast .o2 to .10 seconds apart all night. Then Eric helped me with a bit of confusion on the rollout and BLAM the car was Wicked fast again! Thanks Jonser!


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

bdavis27701 said:


> Bob, What do you think I should try for set-up on the Mini-Cooper?Shock oil, piston size,etc.


I usually run 60 wt. front and 40 wt. rear for the shock oil with 2 hole pistons. For springs I use the Tamiya on-road hard set. I've used White (x-hard) blue (hard) and yellow (med) for the front and and yellow and red (soft) for the rear. This is with aluminum Tamiya shocks. Car ended up last year with yellow front and red rear. I do run sway bars, black (thin) front and silver (thick) rear. If your using TC3 shocks I think the Tamiya white is close to a AE yellow. I'd probably start with purple front and copper rear or copper front and red rear. I'm going to run mine just as it came off the track last year.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

OK...2nd try...I will come out Friday with my 1/12th scale if I can scare up 2 more people!!!


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

Need to get ahold of matt the cat and Joe Hall, you can ask Steve from hobby town he raced 12th scale in his day and still has his car!


----------



## DJohnson (Oct 27, 2004)

Jay - You going after Joneser's or Ray's Xray? There you go Woody, a preassembled Xray FK from either of those guys would be a winner, better grab one quick.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

Ray doesnt have one for sale, I am buying Jonsers, Brian Rice has one with the thick chassis and the stock chassis, plus both diffs and the oneway for $375 anyone intersted email me And I will get you his email. New body, new car! Hopefully a new record for me friday!!!!!


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

DJohnson said:


> Jay - You going after Joneser's or Ray's Xray? There you go Woody, a preassembled Xray FK from either of those guys would be a winner, better grab one quick.


 You are so right-both excessively "particular" car builders whos cars are perfectly assembled and maintained.


----------



## DJohnson (Oct 27, 2004)

rayhuang said:


> You are so right-both excessively "particular" car builders whos cars are perfectly assembled and maintained.


Ray - I can further glorify and promote for a small fee! :thumbsup: JK... Good luck!! What do you think of the, "sshhh", prototype? What about the JRX-S? Do you know when Chicky and Bean will get theres? I'm interested to see what you boys (men) think of it and what you can do with it compared to your very capable Xray's!!!


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Well-the JRXs wont be released to us "normal" guys till late February I hear. IN the meantime I have been running a Tamiya evoIII Surikarn and its WAY easy to drive and pretty fast. Its certainley a dream to drive. And yesterday I ordered the car that many are raving about-the Corally RDX. Its the most hyped car for carpet and foam tires right now.

The Prototype XRay that looks like a Tamiya 415 and a RDX is just that-a prototype built for the DHI cup race as a possible new car. WHo knows what design they will settle on. I would sure hope they are waiting to see its results on the rug at the Snowbirds before making any decisions.

NOw a days a car has to be equally good on carpet with foams and be great on rubber tires and asphalt and carpet. Theres so many big races to win on so many different surfaces!!


----------



## woodworm (Nov 16, 2004)

i wont be at racing friday b/c i probbly wont have a car to run but ill have an xray hopefully if i come up with the money before the 4th but i think i can do it so ill have a touring car. oh yeah!!!


----------



## DJohnson (Oct 27, 2004)

Ray - Is there a car out there you haven't tinkered with or owned? Tamiya Bruiser / Hi-lux? Your the king of buy, play and sell!!!


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

I am the quintessential Sedan Whore!!! And damn proud of it!!


DJohnson said:


> Ray - Is there a car out there you haven't tinkered with or owned? Tamiya Bruiser / Hi-lux? Your the king of buy, play and sell!!!


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Lets see in the last two years-the Sedan stabe has or has had:

FTTC3 (DNRC Milled chassis)
Tamiya evoIII
Losi XXXS
LOsi XXXS Graphite
Losi XXXS G+
Demon1
Demon2
BMI eTC3
Warpseed Xray
Xray T1evo2
Xray T1evo2FOC
XrayT1 Raycer
BMI Xray 350 with long arms
BMI Xray 350 with short arms
BMI Xray FK 350
BMI Xray FK Split chassis
BMI HPI Pro4
Tamiya evoIIISL/TB02
Corally RDX
BMI TC4
Express mk2

and
F201 Full Option
Tamiya Mini Cooper
BRP SC18


----------



## DJohnson (Oct 27, 2004)

rayhuang said:


> I am the quintessential Sedan Whore!!! And damn proud of it!!


You need some counseling!!!  Or maybe the cars do, I'm not sure. Man, I'm still running one of the two Slosi's (well, parts of it) that my Dad and I bought from you years ago. So if your a sedan whore than I must be a monogamous one car wonder!!  I will soon be a sleaze two timer, just a matter of figuring out which hot one to take out for a spin :thumbsup:


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

DJohnson said:


> You need some counseling!!!


 Yes-I do!!


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

DJohnson said:


> You need some counseling!!!  Or maybe the cars do, I'm not sure. Man, I'm still running one of the two Slosi's (well, parts of it) that my Dad and I bought from you years ago. So if your a sedan whore than I must be a monogamous one car wonder!!  I will soon be a sleaze two timer, just a matter of figuring out which hot one to take out for a spin :thumbsup:


Dan,
I think your very DUE for a new car! It helps to switch, I know I get stale with the same car for too long! But hey your talking to a guy who also still has a TC3 from when they came out, and I know when I went to the pro 4 it was the wake up call I needed. Keep it and run it(your losi) and run it in bomber!!!! and P/u any of the other new ones out there, they are all sounding kinda good. Its a good sign(for the hobby) when there is soooo many good cars to choose from, but also costly too.


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

Mr-Tamiya said:


> New body, new car! Hopefully a new record for me friday!!!!!


Better get it now. It's the last week for this track.


----------



## DJohnson (Oct 27, 2004)

Mr-Tamiya said:


> Dan,
> I think your very DUE for a new car!


I'd say. Part of my car is the original xxx-s that I bought when they first came out. It's got some miles on it!!! The problem now is there are to many good cars to choose from... dah, which way should I go George? You better do some damage on Friday with that newish ride. I don't want to see you in my way again this week!!! No excuses, even if it is a new ride! Hah!!! Later.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

DJohnson said:


> You better do some damage on Friday with that newish ride. I don't want to see you in my way again this week!!! No excuses, even if it is a new ride! Hah!!! Later.


QUite the opposite I would like to see you right there pushing me or should i say PULLING ON ME!!! dude your car was smoking and especially your dads!!!! and besides you beat me 3 out of 4 friday that says something!!!!, it will take a bit of getting used to but i really dont think i will be able to drive it faster than my pro4 on the first day. Will be interesting though, just need to ge a body going! might have ot modify an old one! EEEEEEEEEEEEEkkkkkss! I have a Mike Dumas/ Mark Smyka autographed body from when I won in CT at RC Madness, they signed my body for me that i won with, I havent run it since, its UGLY though, but not as UGLY as MUSTARD yellow!!!!


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

Who is all comming Friday? Hope we have a big turn out!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I will come with my RC18T and 1/12th scale....


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

I'll be there. Is my pit table still there?



Well youre wrong...


----------



## bigbadstu (Jun 3, 2003)

ghoulardi said:


> I'll be there. Is my pit table still there?



INDEED! it hasn't been painfully eliminated. how about bringing your Cooper out for the (probably only) Mini race?

go Team Babaganoosh!


----------



## woodworm (Nov 16, 2004)

ive sold the 18t to gabe and now i have enough money to buy the xray, so jay if you read this today, could you call brian and tell him i have his money,all $375 of it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Lots of good racing last night! 2 new classes -- Mini Cooper and 1/12th scale! Next race will have a new track layout!


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

Yes it was, New car was good!!! Great even!!! just never really got a clean run! Oh well thaht happens occasionally!!!! bomber is a blast!!! hope 12th scale is there to stay!


----------



## bdavis27701 (Oct 1, 2003)

How many 1/12 scale showed up?I might go buy one since my mini-cooper is wasted.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

We had 3, but 3 other people said they would bring theirs out to the next race. And a few others are thinking about buying one! HobbyTown Strongsville has a few in stock! 

-- I look forward to seeing more on the track!


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

bdavis27701 said:


> my mini-cooper is wasted.


What happened to your Cooper?


----------



## bdavis27701 (Oct 1, 2003)

Robertw321 said:


> What happened to your Cooper?


Well it kept flipping again even when I tired the heavier a/e springs.Then I had it sitting in the corner when I was getting on the stand and it got blasted by a touring car and cracked the chasis.I am going to use it for spare parts for the kids minis now.


----------



## DJohnson (Oct 27, 2004)

Friday was a good night of fun except for the loss of a qualifier!!! I love to see all the new classes out there and having fun, but we got to get back to 3 qualifiers. You go home feeling incomplete without that 4th run, not all of us are able to run 2 or more classes. Do whatever it takes... run late, no breaks, consolidate, start at 6:30 like we use to or were suppose to. I know we were probably all caught off guard by the addition of so many classes lately. Just my .02!!! I'm not trying to ruffle anyones feathers, just voicing an opinion of many. Thanks race directors for all your doing. Looking forward to seeing the new layout in a couple of weeks!!! Later

Dan


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

DJohnson said:


> Friday was a good night of fun except for the loss of a qualifier!!! I love to see all the new classes out there and having fun, but we got to get back to 3 qualifiers. You go home feeling incomplete without that 4th run, not all of us are able to run 2 or more classes. Do whatever it takes... run late, no breaks, consolidate, start at 6:30 like we use to or were suppose to. I know we were probably all caught off guard by the addition of so many classes lately. Just my .02!!! I'm not trying to ruffle anyones feathers, just voicing an opinion of many. Thanks race directors for all your doing. Looking forward to seeing the new layout in a couple of weeks!!! Later
> Dan


I've been racing for 15 years and I've seen this problem before. From a race directors point of view it's a lose - lose situation. I do agree I miss the third qualifer also but, 11 heats with 5 minute race time and 5 minutes between heats is 110 minutes per round. Just a tick under 2 hours. Thats 8 hours for 4 rounds. Even if we started at 6:30 it's 1:30 before we finish. Now we have as many people whinning about the late finish as we did about one less round. What about the person in the BRP class , which currently runs last, with the three children. He was in the A main. Do you think he would be able to stay untill 2:00am? As for starting at 6:30, it would be nice but with people still trying to sign up at 6:55 and people crying about what heat there in and asking for a change we are lucky to start at 7:00. Now is everybody showed up at the line on time, with the right transponder and we didn't have to repeatedly call for marshalls we might be able to get the time betwen rounds to 2 minutes. But I don't see that happening any time soon. Remember alot of how the program runs is decided by the racers themselves.

As for breaks we only took one before the mains. You have to remember the people running the races and taking care of the track don't do this out of the goodness of our hearts. I spend about 14 hours a week at the track and I don't know about you but my time is worth more than 86 cents an hour. We do this SO WE ALL have someplace to race. We do need a little time to work on our stuff too.

We could consolidate classes but would you want to run your new X-Ray TC against my 10 year old HPI Pro Bomber? I might get tired of getting out of the way. No I don't think that would work.

The only other option is to eliminate classes. Now who do we tell that they can't have fun and go home? Doesn't sound fair to me and I know I wouldn't eliminate a class I'm currently running in. So what do we eliminate?

We could run 8 or 10 cars per heat in all classes.

Like I said a lose -lose situation.

Just my $2.00, I"m not cheap. :lol:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I agree it is a lose – lose situation. And you are right; a lot of the race night depends on the racers themselves. We need to do a better job of signing in *BEFORE 6:15*, making sure we are getting out to marshal QUICKLY. Last race I did hear the race director asking for marshals for almost every race. 



Solutions:



If you know you can’t get to the track by 6:15 drop an email or post your info on HobbyTalk (name, class, frequency, personal transponder) that way it can be entered and ready to go. Even if you don’t make it, it is easy for use to delete you than have to add someone to the schedule.



Once your done racing –GO MARSHAL – your car can wait 5 minutes! If you don’t marshal – screw taking a lap off your best time – I say you sit out a heat 

*NO EXCUSSES NOT TO MARSHAL*



Finally – and not to bang on the guys who spend a lot of time making sure the track is ready, and running the race, but things like not having personal transponder info or a different frequency than what is on the sign up sheet – Once again you guys do a great job!!!! But checking that stuff will make a difference!

I like to see new classes...


----------



## bdavis27701 (Oct 1, 2003)

Hey Jay, I need some tires cut.What nights you working at Hobbytown so I can run them up to you?


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

Micro_Racer said:


> but things like not having personal transponder info or a different frequency than what is on the sign up sheet – .


I agree we could be a little more attentive, but the racers should tell us about a change. Not just write it down and leave. If we have to recheck every entry it defeats the purpose of having a database. It also has to be remembered that everyone has chosen a primary frequency. The program expects you to be on it. if the program changes you to your backup frequency it's not going to change the primary in the database. Everyone should be on their chosen primary frequency when they get to the track or again it defeats the purpose of the database. Yes the program might switch you again but than we should be asked to switch the primary. We nor the program will remember who got switched to what last week. Maybe we should eliminate the signup sheet and make all signups verbal as other tracks do. This way frequencies and PT numbers can be confirmed by the racer.

E-mail or HT posts won't do any good for signups. I don't get to be online before the race.


----------



## woodworm (Nov 16, 2004)

i see what you mean jay.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Robertw321 said:


> Maybe we should eliminate the signup sheet and make all signups verbal as other tracks do. This way frequencies and PT numbers can be confirmed by the racer.
> 
> E-mail or HT posts won't do any good for signups. I don't get to be online before the race.


*Once again you guys do an awesome job!!!!* the track is great, the racing is fun, and the time you put in is much appreciated. Lets get ride of the sign up sheet – we have to go to the race table to sign up and pay anyway (before at the fairgrounds the sheet was passed around) that would eliminate that problem.



As soon as you put your stuff down – go to the race table and verify PT and channel!


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

woodworm said:


> i would like to see new classes to but paying 12 dollars to run 3 races, thats not right.we had it set to run 3 qualifyers and a main. instead you guy's should gharge less b/c of the fact that the peopel who race there are paying that the same amount to run less.also i noticed some guys saying that they needed the trird race to tweak out their car.


Ok, here is my .02, I have been racing for about 15 to 20 yrs as well as Bob, And many times over the years EVEN at BIG races they cut qualifiers due to time, I know its inconvienient, but it happens, We should be thankfull we have a place to race, thanks to the williams brothers and a few others but ALSO STEVE from Hobbytown without him we wouldnt even be Open Period!!!! When we were at the fairgrounds we had only run 2 heats an a main sometimes, didnt seem like much of a problem, 12.00 is still cheaper than the gates 15.00 plus we have a discount for second entries and so on, Its not like it has been a regular thing it was one time this year so far, What about over the summer when they would set up the track and no one showed up to race? I was there, that sucked for the williams Bros. and the people who showed up. anyways. thats my .02 take it for what its worth. just be thankfull we have a place to race!!!!
PS: woody, did you forget who signs your checks? I hope not!!!! re think what you type


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

I know I dont race at your track-but let me say this one thing and I will leave it alone.

GO ahead and piss of Steve and Bob and see what happens!!! Tracks should break even or even make a few bucks and club races can only go so late.. Dont complain about entry fees, losing a round to get home early. Pick your battles better. if Bob is letting somene hack his way through traffic every week and nothing is being done-by all means bring it to his attention. If that doesnt work-come on here and complain.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

bdavis27701 said:


> Hey Jay, I need some tires cut.What nights you working at Hobbytown so I can run them up to you?


 Tues, wed. thurs,


----------



## DJohnson (Oct 27, 2004)

Guess I ruffled some feathers!!! Oops!!! Hey, at least its givin' us something to talk about! :thumbsup: It's been a little dry on this forum lately. Like Jay said, I and many others are extremely thankful and greatful to have a place to race on a day that works well for so many of us. Steve, thanks. Bob, Don and others; thanks again for all your time and sweat equity you put into the track. Its much appreciated. I just voiced an opinion that might deter some racers from coming back out if 2 qualifiers continued, there in lies my mistake of mentioning or voicing an opinion on an issue on something that only happened once, and for that I'm sorry  . I don't want anything to screw it up for us all. If running 2 qualifiers every now then is required, so be it. I just need all the chances I can get to catch and beat Jay, that and an attempt to get that ever illusive perfect run :devil:. Later all. See ya in 10 days.

Dan


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Yeah-some internet controversy does keep things spicy!!!


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

*Hey Jay!!!*

Before I go butcherin on your lathe bit, you do have a Cobra lathe, don't you?



Indeed...


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

ghoulardi said:


> Before I go butcherin on your lathe bit, you do have a Cobra lathe, don't you?
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed...


 cobra


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

So what does the new track look like guys?


----------



## woodworm (Nov 16, 2004)

steve knows but he showed me a track that he came up with and it had like 10 turns, so if they are using his track then i know what it looks like but i dont know.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Who is woodworm?? Would it be Woody??
Maybe this is a idea! Race satardays open at 12:00 practice all afternoon, start racing at 5:00 or so. Those that work Sat could still make it, more practice time before hand, All the Quailifiers can be run, We won't get out too late, Not as tired for those that work Friday, those that work sat also will not be as tired. I know I'm tired  
Bob, Don, Joe, Steve and all that do the races great job. I'm not complaining just suggesting. PEACE :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

BudBartos said:


> Who is woodworm?? Would it be Woody??
> Maybe this is a idea! Race satardays open at 12:00 practice all afternoon, start racing at 5:00 or so. Those that work Sat could still make it, more practice time before hand, All the Quailifiers can be run, We won't get out too late, Not as tired for those that work Friday, those that work sat also will not be as tired. I know I'm tired
> Bob, Don, Joe, Steve and all that do the races great job. I'm not complaining just suggesting. PEACE :thumbsup:


 We work till 6pm saturday and we require more people on saturday at the shop, sometimes we dont leave the store till 7pm. I understand the late nights, but again atleast we have a place to race. Good suggestion though!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Just close the store early


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

BudBartos said:


> Race satardays open at 12:00


Problem is I work some Saturdays untill 2:00 on an irregular (might not know until Thursday)schedule. Don also works every other Saturday.

So

The owner can't be there.
The race director can't be there.
The assistant race director and the guy with the keys can't be there.

And we would have to be closed on the weeks you take your series to Classic. I like the BRP's at Classic to much.

This is how we decided on Fridays.


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

BudBartos said:


> open at 12:00 practice all afternoon, start racing at 5:00 or so. :thumbsup:


So if we had 11 or 12 heats you're still looking at getting out at 11:00 or so.

:lol: Now my 86 cents an hour is down to 75 cents. :jest: 




Just kidding.


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

woodworm said:


> had like 10 turns,


Yeah 10 sounds about right and your definitly not be keeping the throttle pegged through a straight, sweeper, straight, sweeper, straight like the last one.:devil:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

OKy Doky !!!


----------



## woodworm (Nov 16, 2004)

hey bob , is it like what steve drew out.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Sounds like *FUN* :devil:


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

woodworm said:


> hey bob , is it like what steve drew out.


Yes it is


----------



## bdavis27701 (Oct 1, 2003)

There will be a new car in the Bomber class next Friday.
Jay, do you want me to stop at Hobbytown one night next week for the tires or do you want to bring them to the track with you?


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

bdavis27701 said:


> There will be a new car in the Bomber class next Friday.
> Jay, do you want me to stop at Hobbytown one night next week for the tires or do you want to bring them to the track with you?


Brian, I will bring them with me ot the track, Man went to toledo! it was a blast as usual!! Josh's track is awesome! I TQ'd and Took home first in the A (wasnt really alot of the fast big name guys there though  ) But was still fun!! very very tight layout!!


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

comeon guys lets not let this thread die!:dude:


----------



## bigbadstu (Jun 3, 2003)

*more Bombers!*

i know of at least 2 more entries for the Bomber class on Friday. Brian Davis has a new TC3, and Mitch Dunasky will run a XXX-S G+. looks like this class is taking off. now i wish i had sold Bomber licenses. :thumbsup:


----------



## bdavis27701 (Oct 1, 2003)

Stu - I almost have the car put together.Will definetly be running it Friday as long as Jay brings my tires.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

A few of us will have our 1/12th scale out....if you got one bring it!


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

bdavis27701 said:


> Stu - I almost have the car put together.Will definetly be running it Friday as long as Jay brings my tires.


 HA HA HA you can pick them up wednesday night at the shop if you would like!


----------



## bdavis27701 (Oct 1, 2003)

Jay I will be up Wednesday.I need to get some more things.Can you run a 6 turn single in bomber?




Just kidding


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

bdavis27701 said:


> Jay I will be up Wednesday.I need to get some more things.Can you run a 6 turn single in bomber?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I was gonna say! the bodies are tough but not that tough! LOL


----------



## bdavis27701 (Oct 1, 2003)

Jay, Thanks for cutting the tires for me.Just have to paint the body and I am ready for Friday.


----------



## Doorman (Oct 6, 2001)

*You guy's are in for a suprise!!*

I want to wish everyone racing this Friday good luck with the new track layout.
I always wanted to race on Serpentine Hill in San Fransisco.
The track was demanding, but fair. 
Jay, you may want to bring every extra part you have in the store with you to the track Friday. I could see the opportunitie to selling a lot of new stuff.
(Broken stuff!!) lol!
Actually we had a good time running on it Tuesday.
The track was green at first, but once we could get a groove worked in, it was great to drive on.
I was shaking down my new 12th ride and the car felt pretty good out of the box.
Can't wait to run on it again next Tuesday.

Tracy


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

I saw a pick looks like is all about car setup!


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

nice night of racing, The track is at the least interesting! Didnt really even out the field as hoped by some, the fast guys were still fast and those who struggle a bit I felt struggled more, It was a drivers, and car set up track. Smelled lots of cooked motors. Amazingly didnt see too many broken parts, Laps and times are about the same as the other track config. Is this the last track for the season or is there a possibility of fine tuning this one. Dan and myself had some nice ideas for the first set of chicanes, but leave the last set alone. I am not b_tching, Just some suggestions, Also A couple of guys came up to me last night wanting to know if we can run all the touring cars with a spec type sealed motor, that would be handed in at the end of the night and the only modification would be brushes and springs with no entry into the motor, So to " level the field" I am for it if anyone else would like to jump on the wagon, Bob, what do you think? Also if anyone would like to spec my motors, Ask i wont argue with ya. Also if your interested i can build one for you It would be through hobbytown so bring it there or to the track. It would include brushes, springs, cut comm, and tune. Eventually a Dyno sheet will be included as soon as my Dyno comes in.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

*I agree the track is INTRESTING!* :devil: 
As for a spec motor…this is my 2 cents:

Regardless of the motor the fast guys will be fast! Can a stock TC3 out perform an all graphite, master tuned, out of control, $$$ car? We could argue this for ever! But, I think that is why you see more and more in the bomber class! 



I had asked before the season started if anyone was interested in the Trinity T-Spec class. It would be cool to have an IROC class. Everyone who is interested shells out the cash for the complete car (I think it is under $150 for RTR), Each car gets a number and at the begging of the race night the car’s are randomly given out. All you can do is clean it and tune the suspension. The cars stay at the track, and at the next race night are randomly given out again! If you break something you have to replace it before the next race. At the end of the season you take one home with you! No dyno tuned motors, no graphite upgrades, no high dollar radio/sevo/ESC’s. If this sound’s good to anyone…we can think about this for next year, and iron out any other issues like tires and stuff. I think this would be a fun close race/series!!!!!


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

:wave: I like that idea and thats the first I heard of it from anyone at that track! would save alot of people $$$$$$$$$$ and I would do it! no more dragging tons of crap to tha track! on another note though, it doesnt take what you said to run fast, there are people on the track as fast or faster when you take the actual speed of the car, than myself. consistancy is the Key and a lucky or good run in traffic and not to mention PRACTICE PRACTICE PRACTICE which i wish i could get out to but my schedule doesnt allow it!!. Graphite this, expensive that accounts for a little but not majority. In Bomber last night With my 5 year old TC3 a completely untouched in every way trinity monster hand out motor from like 2 years ago old but good batteries, Too Tall tires and a body that has negative effects on the handling of the car, i ran 29 laps with it! It made me question big time about my $$$$$ X ray sitting next to it with Graphite this, expensive that, Super tuned suspension, Mega Blah blah, and I turned one whole lap or so more with it. Too close to justify the $350 tag just on the car!!!! So anything to make it door handle to door handle, and cheap, I am game for, Dan, Gary you wanna jump on?:dude:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

AWSOME! I am glad you are interested! At the next race we can start working out the details! I think with some advertisement at the hobby store, this could be a fun class. It will also give everybody the summer to save up for the car.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

Micro_Racer said:


> AWSOME! I am glad you are interested! At the next race we can start working out the details! I think with some advertisement at the hobby store, this could be a fun class. It will also give everybody the summer to save up for the car.


We should approach Steve on this and and all sit down and chat about it. :thumbsup:


----------



## bdavis27701 (Oct 1, 2003)

Jay you need to build BRP motors. CJ smoked two of them last night.Kind of discouraged him alot.He said he don't want to race his BRP anymore and go back to his mini-t.


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

Jay, at one point in your Bombers 28 lap run it was on a slightly faster 29 lap pace than the Mega-Ray, but you got caught between another car and a board.


Spec racing sounds good in theory but in practicality seldom seems to work. I'm a full supporter of spec racing and have the Alpines, Legends & Coopers to prove it. No matter what you run the drivers, builders, tuners will be faster and there's no way around this. A good example is the Cooper class which is an outgrowth of the M02 Alpines from Medina. It started out as BOX STOCK but as usual the same few are near the top. So the faster guys look around the pits and see oil shocks start to appear. So we all buy shocks and we are back to square one. We look around again and see sway bars. We look again and we see ESC's and stock or 19 turn motors. See where we're going? Now i take a short hiatus to race slot cars so I don't know what happened in between. Now we fast foward to the first HT outdoor season. We are running lightly modified Coopers or Alpines. We use ECS's but still run the Mabuchi motor. Car count is good. We jump to the first indoor season. Stock and 19's are back, chassis get more mods. Car counts fall. Second outdoor season class is run by a few die hards. Second indoor season class is pretty much dead and mods have morphed the Mini Cooper into someones (no offence meant) Maxi Cooper. Now before you jump in and say the race directors didn't control the class, I have to say spec classes need to be controled by the racers themselves. Do you want stringant tech inspection at club races? I for one do not. The only spec class I've seen work is Classic's Busch class. It's limitations can easily be seen with a glance at the car.

Hand out motors or cars.

Now before I start what might seem like a short tirade to some let me add my disclaimer. I know Steve is busy at the shop with the expansion and I have told him he does not have to come we will handle it. Joe, Joey, Don and myself enjoy running the track. So take anything I might say as just my observations.

Cars used as handouts week after week would probably be a disaster. Your talking about T-Spec cars and replacement parts are virtually nonexistent. Secondly who would maintain these cars? Steve can't. I know I have enough trouble getting mine ready. Would the racers be willing to pay a high enough entry fee to pay a HT employee to maintain them? I don't think so. To have any sort of consistency they would have to be maintained by one or two people. Do we have any volunteers for the week in week out never miss a race night grind? I don't think having the racers maintain them after they are issued would work either. Everyone would have to get there early enough to do it. Now lets say two cars broke a part last week. This week do you want the car repaired by a ten year old in fifteen seconds or the one repaired by the guy that took two weeks hand fitting his TC3 together. This would lose the idea of IROC type of preparation. Handout motors would fall into this category to a lesser extant.

Now since I've babbeld enough you get my $2.00 (remember I'm not cheap).
We have the skeleton of a spec class around. Dust off the Coopers, there are enough of them around. Pull the silver can motors out of the junk pile. Plastic Tamiya oil shocks, sway bars, a Tamiya spring set, aluminum knuckles (fixes a Cooper weak point) and a few simple chassis additions anyone could do. Not very expensive at all. Add the wide front bumper and have at it, full contact racing.


----------



## bdavis27701 (Oct 1, 2003)

I know CJ would run his mini.Bob you talking about the plastic kit shocks?Let me know what you guys want to do with the mini class.He could have his ready for the next race.I still have his stock kit motor and plastic shocks.I think I would run the mini class this way-stock silver can motor and any Tamiya hop-up part.That way everyone would have access to the same hop-ups if they had to be made by Tamiya and for the cooper.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I think we all (and by all I mean the poeple interested in a spec class) need to sit down and hammer out what would work.


----------



## joneser (Oct 28, 2002)

I know I dont race there anymore but I will add my .02 anyways. Take it for what its worth. On spec class racing. I tend to agree with what Bob had to say. I fell into that with the Mini a few years ago and look no further than the BRP cars.....that car was started years ago as an inexpensive form of racing and look at some of those things now. I think the only real way it can work is if your using quality cars. I myself hate the TC3 but I think RTR TC3's would be the way to go. Trust me on this....dont get the trinity spec cars. They are a BAG!!! watched them at the champs and I would rather watch a battery charge and discharge than watch those things race! I am not saying that spec class wont work, but you do need to talk about it and make sure you are racing something that will keep you interested.

I am not sure what is prompting Jay's comments about motors but it sounds like there is once again talk about who is going fast and why. Let me start by saying that I have not seen the recent layout but up until this new one, none of the tracks would be considered horsepower tracks. In other words....it aint motor. The track is too small for there to be a real difference in motors. For a while now we have heard that many of the poeple at the hobbytown races dont race at the gate because its too serious or too competitive....whatever. Let me tell you, that we have never even thought about teching motors or having a spec motor. People at the gate are having fun while racing with each other but the main goal is to get better. If you lose but you ran your best time ever....then that is what club racing is about. If people are concerned about someones motor, they ought to spend time working on their car. In my few visits there, I have helped a few poeple out and what I have seen is complete lack of understanding on how to maintain or setup a car. Not by everyone....but a good number. There were cars being run with no uptravel (droop) in the suspension, ride height all wacked out, swaybars not properly installed...etc. I strongly suggest that people go to the xray site and download their setup manual. It uses the xray as an example throughout but it explains every adjustment that can be made to a car and what the effects are on the track. Learn about rollout.....what it means....how to change it...etc. Once you understand....make sure you pay attention to it. 

I wont continue any longer but i just found it funny that the hobbytown races are supposed to be about fun and this is probably the third time I have heard talk about checking someones motor or speculation of someone being less than fair.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Thanks for your comments joneser. I can’t speak to the motor issues in the touring class because I don’t race in that class. But I do agree with you, it is more about setting up the car than what motor you have. I made significant improvements in my lap times with my TC3 after reading and following the tuning guide. And of course practice…that makes more of a difference than motor and batteries. Once you get to a higher level of driving, that is when the motor and batteries make that tenth of a second difference…the difference between 1st and 2nd!

As far as The Gate and HobbyTown…I enjoy racing at both places. And the last two points races we had at The Gate; I appreciated the fact that the track gave the BRP guys a half hour of track time! To serious or to competitive….everybody has their own opinion about that. But for me I race at HobbyTown for the simple fact it fits into my personal schedule, it’s a half hour less drive time and Sunday’s I am busy with family stuff.

Spec class – I had asked about this before the season started. My motive was simple – Have a car that all I would need to do is clean, charge batteries, and run (and occasionally fix J ). A good second class to run! Have rules that would spell out everything! Not have to worry about spending $$$ on graphite this and aluminum that. A class were every car was the same. Same servo, same speed control, ect. 

No trophy, just bragging rights! The few people I have talked to say that would be fun. I don’t care if it is a Mini Cooper or a Zip Zap, let’s put together a class that the only thing you can do to the car is DRIVE IT! 

And I fully admit I am guilty of hop-up’ites! The Mini-T was a fun – out of the box – class for about 2 weeks…then the oil shocks, aluminum parts, bigger motors – brushless motors….. Well the days of everyone finishing on the same lap were done! 
If you are interested, lets talk about it at the next race Friday. That would give us the summer to hammer out the details and build IDENTICAL cars!


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

I'm talking about the Tamiya oil filled shocks. The friction shocks just don't work. They either stick or make the car to bouncy.

I agree the RTR TC3 is a good car but I feel you need a car less prone to breakage. Spec classes tend to attract newbies and you need a durable car. This is way I still suggest the Minis with a few simple upgrades. I agree with Brian about using TAMIYA hop up parts. A class designed around the TCS rules except for limiting it to plastic oil shocks. These will work well enough. We don't need $70.00 TRF shocks on a $90.00 car. I would suggest: Aluminum uprights to correct A M03 weak point. Plastic oil filled shocks. Sway bays to help control the tremendous amount of roll a M03 has (one of my keys to a well handling Mini). Universals or CVD, to smooth out the run through the corner. Ball diffs because they are hard to tech, but I've run both ball and gear and don't see that much difference. The Timmy ball diff just isn't that good. A simple mod to the tie rod connector on the knuckle to correct bump steer. Really just a long screw, a few plastic spacers and a Tamiya ball nut. Spring and oil changes because everybody cannot drive the same setup. A couple of kydex braces. A kydex nerf wing type deal to mount the electronics on to lower center of gravity and a wide front bumper. We could even spec a rubber tire, maybe a HPI X-Pattern. I know this sounds like a long list but except for the aluminum uprights not very expensive and relatively simple to do. When I ran my Mini, two weeks ago, this is how it was built. Even with a 21 turn Street Spec motor timed at 24° it was hooked up. A class of these with Mabuchi motors could possibly have all cars finishing on the same lap.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Bob -- what are the TCS rules? And could you put together a sheet with what you would need to build your Mini with price info? I would do this IF every car is the same - except for springs and shock oil. That may mean we all use a Futaba 3003 servo and a cheap ESC and battiries. My goal would be to buy the car and not have to spend any money on it for the reat of the year!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

OK found this site. http://www.tamiyausa.com/tcs_races/rules.php 

To me some of the rules are still loose.....I want the cars to be the same!!!!!!

I don't want to see a $180.00 esc used or a $150.00 digital servo or $80.00 matched packs.

My goal would be to keep EVERYTHING you need for the car under $170.00.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

I disagree with Bob, I feel it is the race directors job to enforce all rules and regulations, I am a Race director for the I.M.P.B.A( international Model powerboat association) and we are responsible for enforcing rules and guidlines for all the boats in competition to make sure there is no question and when there is question we have the final say(within the rules). you cant have the racers do that, Unfourtunately not everyone is Honest. 

Now onto what I do agree with Bob on, Is that no matter what you run, like he(Bob) said, The same 4 or 5 guys would still be on top, And that is because of Skill level and experience more than anything else, So Albeit: T Spec, Handout motors, ect. ect. it would'nt matter. 

Now I am not trying to contradict what I said, I am really interested into some sort of spec racing with rules that are enforced, and think we can come up with something.:thumbsup:


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

Micro_Racer said:


> Bob -- what are the TCS rules? And could you put together a sheet with what you would need to build your Mini with price info? I would do this IF every car is the same - except for springs and shock oil. That may mean we all use a Futaba 3003 servo and a cheap ESC and battiries. My goal would be to buy the car and not have to spend any money on it for the reat of the year!


Actually the TCS rules aren't all that gray. Tamiya hopups in their intended uses. I disagree on a spec servo and ESC for two reasons. First is everybody uses different radio systems and secondly there are people that have usable equipment laying around. Would buy a new servo if I speced a Futaba 3303 and you had five JR270's in your box? I don't think having every car exactly the same would, work people like to work on their cars. You could spec to stock servos and a price limit for esc's. As I've said before, the only spec class I've seen work is Classics Busch class. Any chassis, any stock motor, any NASCAR body, any electronics. The are only limited to TRC spec tires, no wing and rear body panel left in. It's their biggest class. Everybody like their car to be a little different. I agree with limiting batteries, 1500 nicads or Trinity spec packs, if you can get them. I missed that one in my last post.

I could put rules and a parts list together but it wouldn't be this week. I'll be out of town most of the week. I'll bring my Mini Friday so everyone can look it over.


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

Mr-Tamiya said:


> I disagree with Bob, I feel it is the race directors job to enforce all rules and regulations, I am a Race director for the I.M.P.B.A( international Model powerboat association) and we are responsible for enforcing rules and guidlines for all the boats in competition to make sure there is no question and when there is question we have the final say(within the rules). you cant have the racers do that, Unfourtunately not everyone is Honest. :thumbsup:


Actually I'm split on this. Yes tech might be nice, but do we really want to do this for club races at a supposedly race for fun track? It's still hard enough to get the marshals out. As Eric said, at the more competitive Gate, they don't tech and don't seem to have problems. Another question is who would do it? Jay would you like to volunteer?

I do agree that if someone feels someone is not running legal is should be investigated and resolved. Therein lies the problem. I run the program for Steve and since I live forty miles from the shop I don't see him that often. If someone feels there is a problem they need to tell me and only me. I only know of one allegation of an illegal motor run by someone that is not a HT regular racer. I looked over his equipment the next week and he was legal when I looked and since Jay seems to be our TC top dog I've glanced at his stuff without telling him. Anything other than that incident I was unaware of until reading it here.

Tech or no no tech someone is always going to feel someone else is cheating. Unless tech is done by an independant nonracer someone is going to feel Driver A won because Driver B (his friend) doing tech let him run illegal.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I have a GT7, Atom, Futaba corless servo "laying around". And that part that makes someone faster--well what do you know I have that laying around too!

Look:
Mini Cooper New Kit M-03L type $87.99
Futaba 2PH with 2 servos - $45.99
EPIC 6-Cell, 1500mAh NiCd Assembled Sport Battery Pack $8.99x2=$17.98
Duratrax Intellispeed AutoSport Forward $22.99

That brings us to $174.95 add the tires and other sugested hop-ups --

If we buy in bulk and threw HobbyTown we may see an even better discount!

Now we have a SPEC CLASS!

Bob - you are right..people like to be different....that is why we have clear bodies -- you can paint it any design you like!


----------



## bdavis27701 (Oct 1, 2003)

Micro_Racer said:


> Bob -- what are the TCS rules? And could you put together a sheet with what you would need to build your Mini with price info? I would do this IF every car is the same - except for springs and shock oil. That may mean we all use a Futaba 3003 servo and a cheap ESC and battiries. My goal would be to buy the car and not have to spend any money on it for the reat of the year!


You will spend money unless you get the aluminum steering knuckles.The stock ones bend way to easy.
Tamiya makes a plastic oil shock? My oil shocks are the pinkish colored aluminum ones from Tamiya.


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

Micro_Racer said:


> Look:
> Mini Cooper New Kit M-03L type $87.99
> Futaba 2PH with 2 servos - $45.99
> EPIC 6-Cell, 1500mAh NiCd Assembled Sport Battery Pack $8.99x2=$17.98
> ...


This is great for the new person but what about the countless Coopers, in various forms, already out there?

I already have Minis $0.00
They all have better servos. Take my word for it a Mini Running a 3303 may or may not turn when you want it to turn. $0.00

They are all set up to run with my Lynx 3D fm $0.00

Batteries I would need but being nicads I want five. 5 x $8.99 $44.95

They have various esc's ranging from the Duratrax Intellispeed 17t F/R which is a step above your suggestion to a cyclone. Running 27t, 21t and 19t motors in my Mini I've never felt the esc made a difference. with the Mabuchi it won't. 

My total $44.95

So why would I, or anyone else in my position want to spend any more? The idea should not be to have a cheap second class for people to run. It should be to have a viable spec type class where everyone is competitive.

In my opinion, over regulation will kill any spec class. Running the Mabuchi motor is the key to running even. The rest of the parts won't matter that much.

If you give Bud your version of the Mini and I run mine just the way it's built, but we both run silver can motors, my better parts are not going to cause me to beat him. I probably wouldn't beat him if we made him run a four cell pack.


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

bdavis27701 said:


> Tamiya makes a plastic oil shock?.


Yes Tamiya makes plastic bodied oil filled shocks. There are two sizes, one is the same size as your TA03 shocks and the other is shorter. They are somewhere between $15.00 and $20.00 a pair.



bdavis27701 said:


> My oil shocks are the pinkish colored aluminum ones from Tamiya.


These are TA03 shocks. This is what I mean about not forgetting the Minis that are already built. If Brian has to spend $30.00 to $40.00 more for a car that is ready to run, will he? He may or may not.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

This is great for the new person but what about the countless Coopers, in various forms, already out there?

*My point!! VARIOUS FORMS!*

I already have Minis $0.00
They all have better servos. Take my word for it a Mini Running a 3303 may or may not turn when you want it to turn. $0.00

They are all set up to run with my Lynx 3D fm $0.00

Batteries I would need but being nicads I want five. 5 x $8.99 $44.95

They have various esc's ranging from the Duratrax Intellispeed 17t F/R which is a step above your suggestion to a cyclone. Running 27t, 21t and 19t motors in my Mini I've never felt the esc made a difference. with the Mabuchi it won't. 

*ESC's do make a diffrence. I had a Duratrax Spike, the first ESC I ever had, when I changed to the LRP WOW what a diffrence..and that was in my BRP with a slot car motor!*
My total $44.95

So why would I, or anyone else in my position want to spend any more? The idea should not be to have a cheap second class for people to run. It should be to have a viable spec type class where everyone is competitive.
*You will have to prove to me that an open spec class could be compeditive. *
In my opinion, over regulation will kill any spec class. Running the Mabuchi motor is the key to running even. The rest of the parts won't matter that much.

If you give Bud your version of the Mini and I run mine just the way it's built, but we both run silver can motors, my better parts are not going to cause me to beat him. I probably wouldn't beat him if we made him run a four cell pack.

*You just made my point...turn the table around...give Bud the better car now no one can catch the fast guy!*

*The ONLY way I will spend money on a new class is if the only difference between the cars are the DRIVERS! *

*Even your idea of putting a price limit on -- lets say an ESC...well I got an Atom on eBay







for $25.00, what then?*

*I am not trying to be an A$$, but is it impossiable to have 9 cars on the track all the same? *


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

So we pick one form ,most cars except the highly modified chassis can be converted to it.


The Spike is a bottom of the line on and off switch. When you get to better esc's I don't feel it would make much difference with the silver motor. There is someone that runs quite well in TC with a Futaba 230.


Classic's Busch class.


If I can't catch Bud with him using lesser equipment, I guess it won't make a difference. 


A price limit would be set on average street price or retail price.


It probably is. If you put nine racers together you would have nine different ideas.


The ONLY way I'd run a Mini is if I could run what I have.

There is NO way I would invest in another spec class that I feel will die shortly after birth. I've been around to long and have seen to many spec ideas die to feel otherwise.

Even the BRP's are not limited to certain electronics or not allow simple chassis mods.

Having said all this, if Don and I run the races next year I will fully support any spec idea that is decided to be run. I just might not run in it.


----------



## bigbadstu (Jun 3, 2003)

*so how long til we have a "spec mod" class?*

well, hell. i finally get a Mini Cooper setup that works (after 3 years trying) and now y'all want to go back to stock? for me a lot of the fun is tweaking the car to see if a new setup will work. if it wasn't i'd have bailed out of the Coop long ago.

or, i might have even learned how to drive it. Stock Cooper was a lot of fun going slow. Mod was more fun because an infinte amount of tweaking was allowed. Touring (or Bomber) is a good compromise. as far as i know, no one's yet been willing to risk running an X-Ray in Bomber, yet we still see lap times close to the mega-$$$ cars, and with no aero. if an old TC3 with a 4 year old motor can get 29 laps, the technology argument is moot. the 29 laps isn't in the motor, or the ESC, etc etc.

the reason spec classes fail is that racers won't admit the problem isn't with their car. so they buy the latest greatest most pimped-out ride they can (or can't) afford and still can't get around the track. a spec class eliminates the "bad hardware" excuse for a poor showing, and while ths makes for better racing (and racers) it's tough on the ego when you get beat by a 10 year old with an identical car. so a certain amount of tweaking has to be allowed, if only for our mental health (precarious as it is).

next best thing: a spec motor? If we ordered a hundred Monster Stock motors and sealed 'em, that would accomplish much the same result as a spec car. but then someone has to inspect the motors, and figure out who's cheating and who's not, and who just got the lucky motor, and who has a bottle of the sealing paint in his pit box and why. do i see any volunteers?

Jones is right: for a bunch of guys just trying to have fun we do a lot of whining about the technology gap.

my solution? Claimer Motors. you can run any motor you like, as long as you're willing to sell it for 30 bucks.

then we'll get guys complaining that they didn't bring 30 bucks with 'em, and can i pay you Tuesday?

so what say we leave it alone and keep whining? i'll bring the cheese.


----------



## woodworm (Nov 16, 2004)

well with the x-ray, you can only fit an lpr or the gtx by novak in it, so you would have to run one of the two.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Well it looks like we beat to DEATH the start of any type of cheap, no work - just run class!


----------



## joneser (Oct 28, 2002)

Guys....dont totally count out a spec class but make sure you all talk about it and think about the longevity of the class. Making them box stock might make them boring too. If they are boring then they will not live long. 

Stu's idea of claiming motors is fine but I just think everyone needs to think about things realistically. Motors are not a big issue on the size track you have. Decent motor is all you need. pick a rollout that fits the track and your driving style and then learn to make your cars better. Its all about driving and driving can be helped considerably by a properly maintained car. I picked up someones xray a few weeks ago and it was undrivable. I could give Mike Blackstock the car and he could not win races with it. I promise you...take care of things on your pit table and you wont be wondering about anyones motors. More importantly, start racing against yourselves. If you better your laptimes and 5 minute run then consider it successful no matter what place you came in. Just because your beating someone, it does not mean your improving. I am super competitive but If winning was the only way I determined success then I would not be doing this. Think about the indoor champs....500 entries....how many people have a legit shot at winning their class.....maybe....30 at best. Have a little fun with it....its just amazes me that this thread has mentioned the motor issue at least 3 times now. When Kelly Bean came and set the track record I hope that there was not anyone asking to see his motor....trust me, it was driving. Keep in mind that Kelly was not even at his best after a long layoff. Enough on that subject...Stu is right...stop whining about it. 

Micro racer.....just keep that 12th scale class alive...that is ultimatly what will make you a better driver. Then someday start thinking about different touring cars. If I remember, you drive a TC3.....while its fast, its not the easiest driving car in the world!


----------



## joneser (Oct 28, 2002)

Guys...one last comment on the prospective Mini cooper class. I had one, I loved it. Mine was very good but it was definately not stock. There are some things that should be done to them to make them drivable. I promise you that if you make them box stock you will have people that sour on the class because once again. the good drivers will have a big advantage because they are not easy to wheel around the track. They want to flip and they are not indestructible. Bob and a few others now what needs to get done to them, they can add some good ideas.


----------



## bdavis27701 (Oct 1, 2003)

Robertw321 said:


> Yes Tamiya makes plastic bodied oil filled shocks. There are two sizes, one is the same size as your TA03 shocks and the other is shorter. They are somewhere between $15.00 and $20.00 a pair.
> 
> 
> 
> These are TA03 shocks. This is what I mean about not forgetting the Minis that are already built. If Brian has to spend $30.00 to $40.00 more for a car that is ready to run, will he? He may or may not.


The way my mini flips over I don't want to spend anymore money on it at all-lol.
If I can use my Tamiya aluminum shocks I might put them on CJ's car and let him run the class.I think Bob, Stu, CJ, and whoever else has a mini should try running the cars they have with the stock silver motors and see how it works.The mini class is a fun class to drive and watch and I wouldn't mind seeing them run some more this year.
Stu's idea of a motor claim isn't bad at all.Just remember having the fastest motor doesn't mean you are going to be the fastest guy.It's like Jonser said-alot to do with setup and driver ability more than anything else.I bet Kelly ,Bud, or Jonser and don't let me forget Jay could put one of my slow motors in a car and still beat half of us out there.
No matter what kind of spec class you build-someone will find away to read between the lines on the rules.It happens in every form of racing.I think the BRP class is a good "spec" class.Everyone runs the same motors and cars.
Part of racing is learning to tweak your car and motor here and there to get more out of it.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

OK….I think we have two different issues that are being lumped into one!

First – an issue with 1/10 scale motors – I don’t run that class, and have not been a part of that debate. And the spec class was not conceived to eliminate this issue.

Second – a new inexpensive class -- maybe spec class was a bad choice of word to use, may we should call it the Drivers Class. I talked to Steve about this before the season started.

This class would require no research and development – simply drop and drive!

Last year I was on a businesses trip in up state New York. I stopped at a Radio Shack to pick up an adapter. The owner had a good size foam mat X-Mods track that they raced every Wednesday night. So instead of sitting in a hotel room I went! I thought it was going to be lame, but it turned out to be a lot of fun. What was cool was every car was the same. They all had 2 upgrades to make them better on his type of track. Just about every heat had a different winner, just about every car finished on the same lap. And I am man enough to say in the A main I blew the lead to a 15 year old girl and then blew 2nd to her dad in the last seconds! 

We all have a car we focus on, spend a lot of time wrenching on, spend money on. I simply wanted to have a class that was the total opposite! 

Bob said that this type of class attracts the new R/C drive…well how cool would it be to know as the new guy – you have the same car as the A main winner!


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

woodworm said:


> well with the x-ray, you can only fit an lpr or the gtx by novak in it, so you would have to run one of the two.


 Woody they are not talking about touring cars, they are talking about making a NEW or revive and OLD spec class. THanks Stu, I thought I ran 29 laps in bomber, thats what I was trying to say! Technology helps, but only so much, then its all driver. Just the other day when at the Gate I helped a fellow racer out who races at the gate and hobbytown, we did a little tweak here and little tweak there and walla!!!!! the car started to handle better and looked alot better on the track and was he said it was easier to drive. If more people realized that setup on any car is crucial and has to be learned, and stopped worrying about which motor or how fast I can go. SLow it down!!!! Slow is Fast think about that one for a minute. you can have the fastest motor but if you cant drive it or worse yet, your car not setup to handle it you will over shoot every corner, slowing you down. I agree with BOB the silver mabuchi can is probably the only motor that cant be tweaked very easily(but it still can be tweaked). I have been around this Hobby since 1982 and racing since 1983, this is gonna be a tough one but I think we should all get together and discuss it regardless, i want into Spec because it will be cheap!!!! I dont care if its slow. I like(love) the idea of coopers. Chuck Mallett and the boys said they would come back out, And i am sure silver can or not. My proposal: *I think with the coopers, let them make any suspension mod available custom or not, Use the stock chassis,(sorry stu) Any shocks specificaly for the car(no tc3 shocks or the like) SILVER motor only!!! reinforcing stock chassis is ok. Speed control Duratraxx Spike(cheap and i think NO REVERSE) and the HOBBYTOWN 1500mah 9.99 special!!! 2 at the most is all you should need. They are Nicads they will take the pounding!!!! stock tamiya connectors!!! no exceptions, Even leave the bullet connectors on the motor, and how about this! no foams! stock wheels and tires!!! they should almost never where out and they will not hurt the carpet. **now that should address most of Bobs dilemas of changing his car too much, RADIO or reciever Shouldnt matter, Yes having a radio with Steering Dual rate helps but not enough to mean 2 or 3 laps over anyone. But I wouldnt expect anyone to have to go out and buy another radio especially if they have one with Model memory thats just silly and defeats the purpose of having it! **So *having said all that, lets come together on this BEFORE the END OF THE SEASON!!!!!!! not at the start of next year!:dude:


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

Joneser, You say alot for a guy who doesnt race at our track, You used to Blaze me for posting stuff over on the other forum on your tracks issues becuse i didnt "race" there anymore. Here you are calling the kettle black,(firing ideas and suggestions and opinions at somewhere you dont race But would like ot see you race at) Not mad, just making a point, just because you dont race some where anymore, doesnt mean you cant have an opinion or and idea. I appreciate your ideas and input, so dont take this as a blaze, because its not at all Its an open forum like the other one. So please keep them comming just be open if and when i post over there. I had a crappy showing at the gate due to some radio issues which ended up being the speed control plug, and I still had fun but I was ripped by a few of you cuz I only turned 23 laps on a new track and zack sqeaked me by 2 seconds that sunday, When your car wont go because its stuttering down the straight away its hard to go fast! best lap I turned was a 12.1 (yes i know stock they are now runing in the low low 11's but that day the fastes was like 11.4 by goetz. I feel i could have done much better with goetz motor he let me borrow if i could have even started the race!! LOL THat really sucked!! And evryone that i dealt with directly was very helpful ther as well it was much appreciated. So please dont take anything above as a rip or blaze or anything becauseits not, Come out and race with us, :dude:


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

joneser said:


> Micro racer.....just keep that 12th scale class alive...that is ultimatly what will make you a better driver. Then someday start thinking about different touring cars. If I remember, you drive a TC3.....while its fast, its not the easiest driving car in the world!


Yes!!!! :thumbsup: lets do a 12th scale spec class!!!! Certain tires, certain motor, certain body(not that there is much to choose from) and plain jane batteries, nothing matched, any capacity 2000, 2400, 3000, 3300, as long as we can agree, we were racing 8 minutes 15 years ago on 1200's nor reason why we cant now on 2000. Yes the car is pricey, but most people have the radio gear already, and as jonser said, that will teach you how to drive, I will sell my TC3 in 2 seconds and buy one, you know what i think I am gonna give up bomber and come play with Micro and the boys!!!! ebay here comes TC3!!! it could work!:dude:


----------



## DJohnson (Oct 27, 2004)

Man, whats the deal boys??? Who in the world has an issue with the Touring Car motors. I'm no pro but I know there are cars on the track that are every bit as fast or faster than mine and I'm not talking about Jays car. 

If you want to win or get better you first have to quite your whining and just drive. It comes down to PRACTICE, SETUP and SKILL. No where in that formula will you find EQUALITY the remedy for someones lack of effort, preperation and knowledge gained through experience and study. If someones not going to take the time to learn or ask for help on how to setup a car, than they shouldn't be crying about getting past time and time again. The fast guys can take almost any car and be competitive with proper time spent setting it up and practice. Hey, I compete every week with a 4 year old Slosi xxx-s, 1 half - 2 year old batteries with hundreds of runs on them, tires that I run all the way down to the rims and motors that have about as many miles as my Toyota. So it's not all about spending the coin. Would spending some coin make me faster? Yes, a little bit but the point is you can compete without empting your bank account. I don't blame others for being faster than me, I try to learn something from them.

RC is about having fun, learning PHYSICS, and the thrill of competition. Theres tons of info on the internet and any of the fast guys at any track are usually willing to help out someone who is struggling, but you have to go to them and ask for help. They don't have time to do there own thing and chase down everyone who needs help. I know I had to bite the bullet and ask for help and or do some homework, I still need plenty of help. The first time my dad and I put a TC on the track it was quite humorous. It rolled in every corner. Theres alot to these cars and everything has to work perfectly. For example, this past Friday I ditched my well worn tires in the 3rd heat for a new set in the main. I spent all my time rebuilding the motor to get the car as fast as possible and totally forgot to adjust my ride height and droop due to the new tires. Needless to say the car was absolutely ridiculous to drive but boy it sure was fast down that short straightaway. SETUP, SETUP, SETUP. I had the worst "main" showing of the year because of my lack of setup completion.

Hey, I love the thrill of competition. Thats why I would love to have some of the gaters come out and play so Jay and a few of us have to raise our game. I would be racing there on Sundays also but it conflicts with church and family. I was glad that Bean showed up that one week, it proved to me that there is alot more for me to learn. Nothing like a facial served up to give an incentive to work harder. So lets all have fun getting better, helping each other out and stop worrying about how to slow down a few!!! Remember, fast is better than slow any day of the week and twice on Sunday :thumbsup: ! Just my .02 and change!


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

DJohnson said:


> Nothing like a facial served up to give an incentive to work harder.


 Tell me about it happened to me on SUnday there! Team Balls served it to me hard! LOL



DJohnson said:


> So lets all have fun getting better, helping each other out and stop worrying about how to slow down a few!!!!


 Remeber like he said you have to ask. I am there dan and gary and a few people you would be surprised whoa re there are eager and willing to help dont be skeered!!!!



DJohnson said:


> Remember, fast is better than slow any day of the week and twice on Sunday :thumbsup: ! Just my .02 and change!


Amen brother:thumbsup:


----------



## joneser (Oct 28, 2002)

Mr-Tamiya said:


> Joneser, You say alot for a guy who doesnt race at our track, You used to Blaze me for posting stuff over on the other forum on your tracks issues becuse i didnt "race" there anymore. Here you are calling the kettle black,(firing ideas and suggestions and opinions at somewhere you dont race But would like ot see you race at) Not mad, just making a point, just because you dont race some where anymore, doesnt mean you cant have an opinion or and idea. I appreciate your ideas and input, so dont take this as a blaze, because its not at all Its an open forum like the other one. So please keep them comming just be open if and when i post over there. I had a crappy showing at the gate due to some radio issues which ended up being the speed control plug, and I still had fun but I was ripped by a few of you cuz I only turned 23 laps on a new track and zack sqeaked me by 2 seconds that sunday, When your car wont go because its stuttering down the straight away its hard to go fast! best lap I turned was a 12.1 (yes i know stock they are now runing in the low low 11's but that day the fastes was like 11.4 by goetz. I feel i could have done much better with goetz motor he let me borrow if i could have even started the race!! LOL THat really sucked!! And evryone that i dealt with directly was very helpful ther as well it was much appreciated. So please dont take anything above as a rip or blaze or anything becauseits not, Come out and race with us, :dude:


Jay...you might want to compare our comments. Yours....why dont you change the track...why dont you lower prices....etc. My comments were first of all made after I clearly stated that I dont race there so take them for what they are worth. I then commented about how I hear that we race for fun etc.etc..etc. ONly to come out here and read that people are challenging each other over motors. So either you are making it up or your posts are a result of people questioning you. If people are questioning motors then my comments are learn how to drive and have fun. The talk of teching motors as those friday night races sounds absolutely rediculous and it says that people there are more intense then we are at the gate. THat is fine...I am super competitive but I guess I just think its crazy. 

Hardly the critical comments that you had made. No need to rehash this but hardly similar. My comments on the spec class are just advice from someone that participated in a form of spec racing....at hobbytown.


----------



## joneser (Oct 28, 2002)

By the way Jay....the day you came to the gate, I made sure they put you in the A qualifier so that there would be no bad feelings or excuses. Your showing was not rediculously poor. Did you have your issue yes.....having Zach edge you out is beginning to be not such a horrible thing. Yesterday he was a little more than a lap off the tq which is pretty damn good. I watched your runs...yes, you had some issues...some of which were lines. Did we have a little fun with the Zach thing....maybe 1 or 2 comments but we hardly ripped you. Ray Adams recieved a little grief yesterday for the very same reason. Not sure where you are getting this stuff that you were ripped for it. What you have been ripped for is your continuous use of the gate as a comparison or some of the negative comments. Having a choice of where to race is a luxury that both we at the gate and Steve provide. We should consider ourselves lucky...if you choose to not race at the gate, thats fine leave it at that. I chose to not race at hobbytown right now and you will not find a comment from me anywhere on the web. My comments were strickly related to the obsurdity of teching motors at a friendly friday night race. If someone is cheating then they have to live with themselves...its pretty low and if you guys catch them then dont let them back....period!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Hay Jay -- I will always bring my 1/12th scale. It's fun to run a larger version of the BRP SC-18 V2!

Turn 1/12th into a spec class...not sure about that - my goal is to race that at the next big Cleveland race this November. Plus it is a little on the $$$ side. I think we may be able to do something with the Mini Cooper's.....


----------



## insaneriders (Feb 15, 2005)

*The guy who wants a sealed can class*

First post here, I just joined, so thanks for having me. 

My name is Gabe and I'm the guy that asked Jay about a handout motor. Here are a few of the reasons that I thought it might be a good idea. In theory if all drivers are equal this would bring the machines closer and make for better racing. This would allow the driver to concentrate more on the car set up instead of horsepower. I personally spend 3 to 4 hours per week working on HP, when in reality my driving has just gotten to the point I can make adjustments and know how they effect my times. 

Now saying that I admit that I'm learning carpet racing. I raced in highschool but it was an RC10 buggy with nobbies on a gym floor (pretty slippery). Jones and Bob are right when they say the same five guys will end up in the A class. However we might become better drivers if we spent less time tuning motors and more time tweaking the car. My goal is to go out and have a good time, I am quite aware that Jay, Gary, and Dan are all better drivers than myself. The only way I will beat them is if they breakout. Jay is better because he has been doing this for twenty years. Gary and Dan surpassed my level when I took 9 months off to work in Jersey. 

This was just a thought and if the other five guys in the A agree then Bob and Jones' opinion doesn't really matter does it.

No matter what I will start last and finish last, until I stop pulling over and start railing your asses. :tongue:


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

joneser said:


> Hardly the critical comments that you had made. No need to rehash this but hardly similar. My comments on the spec class are just advice from someone that participated in a form of spec racing....at hobbytown.


Like I said I didnt want to start a whole new thing, I wasnt even upset about what you wrote , I was just saying we all have opinions wether we like them or not. they are open forums. I do feel its a privaledge to be able to race at so many places relatively close, We have PA. THe Gate, Halo, Columbus now, and hobbytown. thats a good sign the hobby is doing half way ok. So i wont say anymore on the above issue, and see you guys thursday night for a bit.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

insaneriders said:


> No matter what I will start last and finish last, until I stop pulling over and start railing your asses. :tongue:


 Railing our A__'s ???? Sounds kinky LOL


----------



## insaneriders (Feb 15, 2005)

*to rail*

as in you will be stuck in the rail

you will flip over the rail

you will not pass me

your car is now broken

to be railed by an insanerider


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

insaneriders said:


> as in you will be stuck in the rail
> 
> you will flip over the rail
> 
> ...


Just checkin!!  
HEY did you just touch my A__? 


LATER!!!! *INSANE RIDERS *

* RULE!!!*


----------



## DJohnson (Oct 27, 2004)

Gabe - Your well on your way. You've improved quite abit the last few weeks. You have more than enough horsepower... then again you can never have enough :devil: . Track time is what will take you to the next level. Being smooth and consistant and finding the line will pay big dividends. I didn't realize how herky jerky I was on the track until someone pointed it out. I'm not saying you are cause I havent really paid attention to your car while we are in the middle of our race  . I still need work on being smooth and consistant for a full 5 minutes, every run, I usually only get about 4.5 minutes out of every 5  . O'well, I just don't think going to spec this or spec that will make any of us better. My goal is to be as good as possible to lay down some good runs at the champs one day. Until this season I didn't realize how extra HP can severely over power my cars setup. If I want to run with the big boys I need to dial in my car to handle the HP thats required. Going slower just won't work. Otherwise were all that much farther off.


----------



## bigbadstu (Jun 3, 2003)

*so what's with the Coopers?*

IF we're going to have a Spec Cooper class, then let's spec the whole car: Box stock buildup: if it's not in the box, you can't run it. No bearings, no ball diffs, no foams, no oil shocks. Spec Radio: Futaba Magnum Sport with MC230 speed control. Spec Battery: the yellow 2000 mAh Hobbytown nicads. How about a Spec Charger, so the "fast guys" don't get an advantage by packing their cells with 8 amps? I think we can pass on Spec Transmitter Batteries.

do we want to spec Tamiya plugs? personally i hate 'em. maybe i can slip some AstroFlite zero-loss pins inside the white housing and no one'll notice. 

Problem with a Spec Class is, the guys who are already running Coopers would have to start over from scratch. my now-decent-running car would become obsolete and there's no way the wife would understand the need to buy a new radio, ESC and car, when i already have more than one of each.

then, who checks the cars? some people (like me) would paint the bearings white so they look like bushings, just to see how long i could get away with it. or strip the paint off the Tamiya hop-up springs so they look like the kit springs. do we want to add another hour to the race night for teching the Spec cars?

a large part of this hobby is the setup and fine-tuning of our cars. if we take that away, we might as well stay home.

i could go for a spec motor. the silver can is fine, but i don't want to spend another $175 to build a "legal" car (sorry Steve). especially since it's taken 3 years and countless dollars to get the car to this point. if anyone wants me to share the awesome technology, you're welcome to snoop around the Babaganoosh pit table. i'll even give you part numbers so you can build your own. 

how about a "sort of spec" class: silver can motor, and a $35 (retail) limit on the servo. anything else is open. sound good? that way we won't spend precious race time inspecting cars, and those of us with Coops won't have to abandon them to be legal.

BRP Stock is more or less a spec class, right? and there's still fast guys and slow guys. and it has very little to do with the cars.

should i even bother to bring the Cooper on Friday? there's only been one Cooper race this season, and that was just me and Bob.

sorry to keep beating this dead horse, but it's the only horse i got.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

bigbadstu said:


> IF we're going to have a Spec Cooper class, then let's spec the whole car: Box stock buildup: if it's not in the box, you can't run it. No bearings, no ball diffs, no foams, no oil shocks. Spec Radio: Futaba Magnum Sport with MC230 speed control. Spec Battery: the yellow 2000 mAh Hobbytown nicads. How about a Spec Charger, so the "fast guys" don't get an advantage by packing their cells with 8 amps? I think we can pass on Spec Transmitter Batteries.
> 
> do we want to spec Tamiya plugs? personally i hate 'em. maybe i can slip some AstroFlite zero-loss pins inside the white housing and no one'll notice.
> 
> ...


 Ok My horse died a while ago so I need to beat someone elses! these are all valid points, I just like to race i dont care what pyt me on roller skates(funny picture aint it?) and Ill race em, Give me a shopping cart and i will race it, I dont care LETS JUST RACE!!!! Also Stu, no spec radio, thats why I have 10 model memory so I dont have to by no more stinking radios, we dont need no stinking spec radios! But I like the box stock cooper Idea, and then have an open class for everyone else! *whatever will bring people to the track cheap is what this was about anyways, *


----------



## insaneriders (Feb 15, 2005)

*Good Goal*

Kicking ass at the champs is a pretty good goal. I'll do my best to provide a tough obstacle course along your way. :thumbsup: Will probably miss Friday's race, but practicing on Tues.

Later


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

I agree stock BRP is your spec class-why fight it?


----------



## bdavis27701 (Oct 1, 2003)

Stu , I can get CJ's cooper together if you want to race them this Friday.He smoked all of our BRP motors so he needs something to run.Let me know.I am sure Bob would bring his.What motor you want me to put in it?Silver can or a 27 turn motor?Maybe Gary Chapin could bring his?
As far as getting a cheap class together to draw more people into the sport,how much cheaper can you get than a BRP car.They are cheap, easy to work on,and hardly break.CJ has been racing BRP cars for 3 years now and last weekend was the first time we burnt up a motor.He has bent an axle once and thats it.Three years with a kid bouncing it off the wall and only damage was axle and motor.Plus the cars are a blast to drive.Maybe a few of us with extra BRP cars should bring them to the track and let people drive them during practice and the break before the mains.Alot of people think they could never drive an RC car and letting them try it before they buy it might be the ticket to getting more people involved.When we started CJ was the only little kid racing beside Zach Adams.Now I see alot of kids racing and their parents end up doing it also> I have an extra car sitting here -just needs a radio and reciever for it.I would be willing to let Steve use it for people to try if anyone else has a radio we could put in it.


----------



## bigbadstu (Jun 3, 2003)

Brian-
let's do the old silver can motors.

i've already started one class this season, let's see if a second will fly


----------



## bdavis27701 (Oct 1, 2003)

OK I will get his car ready.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Stu – you’re missing my FREAKIN point! EVERYBODY at the track already has a car that they work on, tweak; try to find every advantage they can. Blah blah blah….

I thought it would be cool to have a class that we wound not have to “keep up with the SMITH’s” or in this case bigbadstu. Obviously, this would be impossible – Like you said you would change the plugs, paint the bearings, just do what you could till you got caught.

So what was once a large class is now NO CLASS. So your $$$$$ Mini Cooper sits on a shelf….your 3 years of development, and you don’t even get to race it. So why did the Cooper class die? 

I have no problem talking about a class that will have limits. Even if every car was the same, you would still have a zillion ways to fine tune it…..shock oil, springs, camber, ride height, the list goes on.
Stu -- this is not a personal attach on you AT ALL. I hope more people bring their Coopers out to the track. I was at the hobby shop yesterday and all most picked the Cooper up....I just don't want to have to throw money in to it all year to be able to keep up with you! Maybe we could sit down and "build" a car that handles well, gives the racers options, but NOT SPEND MONEY ON IT ALL YEAR LONG. That's all I am saying!


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

micro-if you do buy a Mini Cooper-BW-has my old one and it was fast and not that hopped up really. oil shocks and that was about it. It was all about the tires if I recall.

Ray


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

Spec class
I give just about any spec class a month tops before someone (usually several someones) goes "these are too slow. Lets allow this that or the other." Or someone either takes more care in assembly or just ends up with a faster car and he is either accused of cheating or others start cheating to keep up. Pretty soon no one wants to run stock. Just my $.02.


Indeed...


----------



## bdavis27701 (Oct 1, 2003)

Bob or anyone else with a cooper, in for some cooper racing Friday.Just trying to make sure there will be more than 2 of them.I will never hear the end of it if CJ brings his and they don't have enough for a cooper class.


----------



## bdavis27701 (Oct 1, 2003)

Hey Stu, Doesn't Ross have a cooper? Its about time he started bring it to the track.


----------



## bigbadstu (Jun 3, 2003)

*tweakin'*

Micro-

you'd think that i'd have the fastest, most unbeatable Cooper in the known universe, with all the parts i've thrown at it. and to look at, it's kind of intimidating, but during outdoor season, i was hard pressed to keep up with Bob and his lightly modded Mini (until i over-motored it, which presented a whole new set of problems). indoors, the new chassis is darn near undriveable, which is why i went back to the original chassis with front drive. i do, however, have an impressive and varied collection of parts. as much as i'd like to be, i'm not the guy to beat in Mod Coop. i'm just the one who does the most mods. now that i have a rock crawler project to play with, the Coop's development is more or less at a standstill (which is good for me because it finally handles). 

the only reason my car is so modified is that i refuse to accept the possibility that my driving could in any way be causing my off-podium finishes (except for the last race, when a podium finish was guaranteed). therefore, it MUST be a hardware problem.

Stock Cooper died because we all went to Mod. then Mod died when Mallett's crew stopped coming to the races, and we lost a couple drivers to BRP. 

 how is BRP Stock not a spec class? you're all running the same motors, the same chassis (and not allowing much creativity, based on the reception Deutch's mid-engine got), the same tires. just about everyone's done the steering linkage thingy. BRP's all about driving. i really can't imagine the electronics makes that much difference with slot-car motors. But then i don't run BRP so i may be talking out of my, er, hat.


----------



## bdavis27701 (Oct 1, 2003)

Stu, I have noticed a big difference with the BRP when I went from a Spy speedo to my LRP.Has alot more punch off the bottom.But I don't see much differnce between the Futaba MC210 speedo CJ used to run compared to my LRP Quantum Pro that he stoled from me to put in his car.
My opinion is BRP is as close as a spec class as you can get.What other kind of spec racing can you get into for less money than a BRP.Bud could rape people on parts and stuff but he doesn't.He keeps them affordable for everyone.The car is easy to work on and requires no special tools.CJ just turned 7 and he put his own BRP car together.It doesn't get much easier than that.
As far as having cars left at the track and picking numbers everyweek to see what car you get isn't going to work.What about radios for these cars.Are we supposed to switch recievers every week? People with smaller hands such as CJ cannot pickup any old radio and use it.Everyone has their own preference on what is comfortable or not.Or what if a speedo goes or motor burns up.Who is responsable for the replacement?I just don't see this kind of spec class working out.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

bdavis27701 said:


> Bob or anyone else with a cooper, in for some cooper racing Friday.Just trying to make sure there will be more than 2 of them.I will never hear the end of it if CJ brings his and they don't have enough for a cooper class.


Brian, bring the extra coopr you have and I will run it I have radio gear I can stick in it. If thats ok


----------



## bdavis27701 (Oct 1, 2003)

Jay I will bring it.You will only need a reciever and your radih make sure you bring som associated springs with you.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Sorry guy's...I will not make it out to the track tomorrow.


----------



## bdavis27701 (Oct 1, 2003)

Stu's bringing his,CJ's got his ready,Jay's running mine.Who else is bringing a cooper out tomorrow?


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

Just got back from Chicago.


 WOW! verrrrry interesting.  

Since I've been out of town all week I wasn't going to race. I'll bring my Mini just as it came off of the track last race. No motor work, No setup work, No cleaning but it will be there. If you want to run Mabuchi motors I have one laying on my pit table.


:roll:


----------



## EAGLERACER (Feb 1, 2005)

This is your race director 
I will have my Mini there friday.I just dusted it off from its last outdoor race threw on some foams let see how it runs and have a silver can with me if you want to run that


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

See a few “*lively*” posts and walla – more cars at the track…your welcome Stu!  



Now if we can just agree on how to keep it a fun inexpensive class!


----------



## bdavis27701 (Oct 1, 2003)

I think Bob has the right idea for the mini class.Run your mini any way you want but you have to use a sealed motor.They seemed to work good tonight(alittle slow) but everyone had a fair shot.Ross had an idea too that might work-everyone put their motor in a box and each person draw one out for each night of racing.Everyone seemed the same speed tonight and it all came down to driver abiltiy.I didn't see any motor that really seemed way faster than anyone elses motor.Could make for an interesting class.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I would like to see some type of battery and tire rule. As far as motor lotto, that could be cool if everyone buys a new motor at the begging of the season….I don’t want to get the 2 year old motor! 

I still think we should limit hop-ups to Tamiya parts, and spec out servo and ESC’s…..just to keep the cost down.


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

Micro_Racer said:


> I don’t want to get the 2 year old motor!


Actually, the more broke in (or wore out depending how you look at it) the faster it is. They are fastest just before the brushes wear out completely. :lol:


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

Micro_Racer said:


> I would like to see some type of battery .


2000 mah and under NICADS. Nonmatched stick packs.


Micro_Racer said:


> and tire rule. .


I'm going to try HPI X- pattern radials on Tuesday.


Micro_Racer said:


> As far as motor lotto, that could be cool if everyone buys a new motor at the begging of the season….I don’t want to get the 2 year old motor!


What happens when someone starts three weeks later. The motor he puts in the pool will not be as fast as one with three race days on it (see my post above). I vote for running your own. 


Micro_Racer said:


> I still think we should limit hop-ups to Tamiya parts,


YES. Sorry guys with TC3 shocks.  



Micro_Racer said:


> spec out servo


Installed the servo is extremely hard to read. Some front pieces are interchangable and name plates can be pulled off. I feel this is to hard to tech.



Micro_Racer said:


> and ESC’s…..


Under $100.00 retail.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

bdavis27701 said:


> I think Bob has the right idea for the mini class.Run your mini any way you want but you have to use a sealed motor.They seemed to work good tonight(alittle slow) but everyone had a fair shot.Ross had an idea too that might work-everyone put their motor in a box and each person draw one out for each night of racing.Everyone seemed the same speed tonight and it all came down to driver abiltiy.I didn't see any motor that really seemed way faster than anyone elses motor.Could make for an interesting class.


 As far as speed! everyone was faster down the staright but the cooper I was running, Which was a borrowed car! thanks Brian! The only thing that kept me up front was my driving! All things said i dont think it would have been as equal if I had had time to work on the car, And for the simple fact that I was running 15 year old sc1400 red cells!!! LOL and that everytime I would come next to Stu he literally drove me into the boards! Every time!!!!, In the main I took my self out on the same board 2 times in a row on the same lap! I just looped around and planted myself back on the same board DUH!!!!! Anyways that all said It was a blast especially trying to muscle pass Stu which just wasnt happening cuz he had his cooper way better planted!! he would just push me in the wall and there was nothing I could do! LOL anyways it was fun and I hope it stays! Also the spec servos and speedos amd radios are a no go, Motors with or without the lottery system, yes!!!Although I like the lottery system better!!!! but alot of us have extra gear that we did or did not spend good money on, Duratraxx has a cheapo that works well for 24.00 that I would consider but thats it!!!!! I will run my synth rec. and possibly a personal Transponder so I dont forget my transponder like last night!(what a rookie) and my radio! lets get this going!


----------



## bdavis27701 (Oct 1, 2003)

If we have to run Tamiya shocks count CJ out.I am not going to buy all new stuff for his car.He has my extra speedcontrol in his car too-it is an LRP quantum.If you are going to limit electronics then you might as well say the car has to be all stock too.Then you are going to lose Big Bad Stu,CJ, and whoever is running my car.I think we need to keep the sealed motors,let any cooper run and try and get a big turn out with them.Do you think Malletts guys will ever come back if you have to put all spec electronics in or batteries.I think the battery rule of being unmatched is fine.But we have 2400 and 1500 stick packs and I will not go and replace my 2400 packs.Let people run whatever servo they want.Faster speed or more torgue is not always better in the coopers.Micro said he wanted a class he wouldn't have to dump alot of money in but what about the guys that already have their cars set-up.Stu told me he wouldn't buy a new car to make it to stock specs.I won't buy new cars either.So I guess we have already lost 3 cars already because someone that hasn't even run a cooper yet is saying he wants spec this and spec that.
Just like Micro wanting no bearings in the car but the stock bushings.Micro talk to Bob and ask him how long those nice little plastic bushings will last.Just leave the cars alone,put the sealed motors in and get the class going again.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

bdavis27701 said:


> .So I guess we have already lost 3 cars already because someone that hasn't even run a cooper yet is saying he wants spec this and spec that.


WOW -- have fun racing your Cooper's!


----------



## bdavis27701 (Oct 1, 2003)

Micro_Racer said:


> WOW -- have fun racing your Cooper's!


Micro, I am not trying to bust on you or anything.I just think you should run a cooper and see for yourself.The mods don't make the car that much better.It is all driver and car setup.Bob's car is not modded and he runs right with the mod cars and beats alot of them.My car is modded and I cannot get around the track without flipping it.Most of the mods people do on the cars are to make them less prone to breaking-like reinforcments on the shock mounts or servo mount.
Stu's car is modded and he didn't walk away from everyone which shows the sealed motor idea works.My main point here is: if we are trying to get the cooper class running again lets get the car count up before we go limiting what mods can be done.If I have to buy new shocks and speedo so my son can race and then the class doesn't take off, do you think I am going to be very happy?
If you want to try a cooper out before you by one,I have no problem letting you try mine out.I have batteries and can even put a reciever in it so all you would need is your radio.My cooper would fall into Bob's so far rules.Then you could drive CJ's and see how much of a difference the mods make.
I would love to see the cooper class back.I just don't think it would be far for people like CJ and Stu to have to change their cars back to stock and not have enough cars show up to make a class.


----------



## bdavis27701 (Oct 1, 2003)

I thought it would be cool to have a class that we wound not have to “keep up with the SMITH’s” or in this case bigbadstu. Obviously, this would be impossible – Like you said you would change the plugs, paint the bearings, just do what you could till you got caught.


Only problem is there are "Smiths" in every form of racing.Spec class or not one person is going to dominate the class.


----------



## bigbadstu (Jun 3, 2003)

*Dominate?*

sorry guys, I don't call a 5 second margin of victory to be DOMINATION. the spec motor experiment proved a couple of things Friday night:
1) those can motors are hella slow
2) the margin of victory (and the distribution of wins) was the same as outdoors with unlimited mods: 5 seconds. back and forth between Bob and myself.

slow guys rely on superior technology to get an edge on the fast guys (who rely on talent). limiting the technology will just slow down the slow guys. ask Bud how much faster those brushless RC18s are (the ones he was lapping all night long with his stock motor).

Jay- i wasn't "putting you into the wall," i was holding my line. you gotta allow for the fact that my car is an inch and a half wider than the others; then you would have gotten by without snagging on my wheels (my new body will resolve this issue)

as for keeping 'em box stock: buy yourself a 55 gallon drum full of plastic bushings; they only last a couyple of races before they get so sloppy the car becomes undriveable. bearings are a MOD. the Tamiya oil shocks (also a MOD) aren't any cheaper than Traxxas or Duratrax oil shocks, so why spec shocks from one manufacturer? are we gong to spec springs rates and shock oil, too? let the racers have a little latitude as far as setup goes.

cheap servo and speed control: that's what i run in mine. robbed 'em out of an RTR Evader. any decent servo will twist the chassis anyway, unless you brace it (OH NO! another ILLEGAL MOD!).

we'll have to check with Steve for a ruling on the X-Patterns. I'm not going to be the guy who tears up $3000 worth of carpet trying to save a few bucks on tires.

as for spending mega bucks, here's what's on my Cooper (prices are from memory, since i'm not at the store):
Traxxas 4-tec front lower arms $5.00/pair
nitro 4-tec rear lower arms $5.00/pair
4-tec uprights $5.00 front $3.00 rear-modified (recently upgraded to $24.00 aluminum fronts)
Losi shocks (4) $70 (okay i splurged)
4-tec hinge pin set $6.00
2 pairs of Losi springs $4.00
jumbo bag of traxxas rod ends, 4-40 all-thread & carbon fiber tube $10
ball bearings $20
servo saver $6.00
total mods to duplicate my car $153.00. add your own junk electronics. you could cut the cost in half by using Traxxas plastic shocks and uprights, for a total of $76.50 plus tax. 

add a Magnum Sport with an MC230 and you're up to $255 including the cost of the car. throw in 2 batteries and a charger and you're just brushing $320 plus tax. how is that not cheap for a raceworthy car, $400 tricked out to the max. that'll get you a rolling chassis in touring.

the mega$$$ i spent on the car was all the rejected parts that it took to arrive at this combination.

let's look at an all-Tamiya setup:
2 pairs of shocks at $29: 58.00
ball bearings $20.00
aluminum knucks $25 or so on eBay
spring set $8.00
servo saver $6.00 (the one in the kit really bites, it's the first thing you upgrade)

total of $119.00. save $34.00 over my setup. $286 ready to race, tricked out. 

now: who's willing to give up the right to tweak & tune their car the way you want for $34?


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

OK, I think it's time to stop beating a dead horse. The guys that currently have Coopers are just not going to change them. My opinion is we should just keep running the current Cooper class just as it is. Run it with either Mabuchi motors or go back to open motors.


If we are going to have a strictly regulated spec class we are going to have to choose another chassis to do it with. Once we choose a chassis someone (in my opinion the person with the most interest) needs to build one and run it in practice to promote the class and generate interest.

The forum is now open to chassis suggestions.


----------



## bdavis27701 (Oct 1, 2003)

Robertw321 said:


> OK, I think it's time to stop beating a dead horse. The guys that currently have Coopers are just not going to change them. My opinion is we should just keep running the current Cooper class just as it is. Run it with either Mabuchi motors or go back to open motors.
> 
> 
> If we are going to have a strictly regulated spec class we are going to have to choose another chassis to do it with. Once we choose a chassis someone (in my opinion the person with the most interest) needs to build one and run it in practice to promote the class and generate interest.
> ...


My suggestion is BRP cars.Easier to work on,cheaper than any other car, and already spec.
Now are we staying with the Mabuchi motors or going back to open ones in the cooper.


----------



## bdavis27701 (Oct 1, 2003)

Micro, the offer still stands on trying the coopers out.If you want I can bring one up Tuesday for you to try.Or buy a cooper kit and bring it Friday, I am willing to bet you will have a blast running the cooper class.I have some extra foams if you get one and need tires.Let me know.


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

bdavis27701 said:


> Now are we staying with the Mabuchi motors or going back to open ones in the cooper.


Which do you prefer?

I vote open. I actually find them easier to drive with my 21t Street Spec motor timed at 24°.


----------



## bdavis27701 (Oct 1, 2003)

Open is fine with me.I think CJ actually drove his better with a 27 turn motor too.
I know Stu will vote open too and I bet Jay will say the same.


----------



## bdavis27701 (Oct 1, 2003)

Come on Micro, buy one and run it.You will have a blast with it.Just remember to buy extra front steering knuckels until you get aluminum ones.They bend very easy especially with this class being full contact.


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

bdavis27701 said:


> My suggestion is BRP cars.Easier to work on,cheaper than any other car, and already spec.


The only things spec on the BRP's are the chassis, tires and motor type.

My cars have:

Airtronics 94145 servos $70.00
XXL receivers for size and weight $60.00
Atom ESC's comparable esc is over $100.00

You can get:

Matched battery packs $50.00
S16D motors built and tuned by Hershman not sure of what they cost but they are more $$

There are comm lathes and magnet zappers being used more $$

All of these things may or may not be necessary, but they are being used.

So yes, BRP's are a spec class but not the kind of strictly regulated spec class the original poster was looking for. I still feel we need to look at a chassis type that we currently don't run.

Just to clarify things, I'm not knocking the current BRP rules. I love my BRP car just the way it is on asphalt and at Classic. I'm just a lousy driver on carpet road course, and since I have to many toys to play with, choose not to run the indoor series.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

bigbadstu said:


> 1) those can motors are hella slow


Oh my god yes!!!! but they roll over easy stock, SO actually even though they are anemic!!!!! I think to keep it close racing silver can is the way to fly! I can care less about all the other crap!!!!, 




bigbadstu said:


> Jay- i wasn't "putting you into the wall," i was holding my line. you gotta allow for the fact that my car is an inch and a half wider than the others; then you would have gotten by without snagging on my wheels (my new body will resolve this issue)


 Ok Stu's wheels were putting me in the boards:thumbsup: was still fun!


----------



## bigbadstu (Jun 3, 2003)

now i'm going to jump out of character and vote to keep the slowball can motors, since we all have 'em in there now anyway. might make us better drivers in the long run, and it sure isn't good for anything else.


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

OK, Silver it is.


----------



## bdavis27701 (Oct 1, 2003)

Ok Bob I guess we keep the silver can motors.Either is fine by me.Just let me know what to have in cooper come Friday.


----------



## bdavis27701 (Oct 1, 2003)

Never mind Bob.Looks like we posted at the same time.I will leave the silver can in then.


----------



## russo11218 (Feb 13, 2005)

hey lil off the subject it's me robert,anyway i was woundering if any you guy's could recomend a good site to get some foams for my losi tower and and stormer hobbies want alomost 20 bucks a set .i asked jay to true some down for me lil while ago but i guess he forgot anyways i still need some tires so any info would be great .also i was thinking hobby town for the tires to but they are kinda pricey to .sure wish i had my own truer. I saw one at tower for like 120 bucks it was a cobra brand what you guy's think ?


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

bigbadstu said:


> now i'm going to jump out of character and vote to keep the slowball can motors, since we all have 'em in there now anyway. might make us better drivers in the long run, and it sure isn't good for anything else.


THey are good paper weights! Oh wait no they are not cuz they roll! actually they work well in a motor lathe or the cobra trackside truer~


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

russo11218 said:


> hey lil off the subject it's me robert,anyway i was woundering if any you guy's could recomend a good site to get some foams for my losi tower and and stormer hobbies want alomost 20 bucks a set .i asked jay to true some down for me lil while ago but i guess he forgot anyways i still need some tires so any info would be great .also i was thinking hobby town for the tires to but they are kinda pricey to .sure wish i had my own truer. I saw one at tower for like 120 bucks it was a cobra brand what you guy's think ?


DUDE, I have trued like every set of foams you ever bought from H-Town, now as for the pile of older ones that you wanted me to "fix"up for you, ever here of comming to get them from me at the track? I aint gonna chase you down!!! I am there every friday night. So come see me this friday and get your tires.  You werent comming for a while and i have been busy so I forget to tell you they are there but they have been there every friday. Also Hobbytown has em like 14.99 a pair!! for parma!


----------



## woodworm (Nov 16, 2004)

hey jay when do u work.


----------



## bdavis27701 (Oct 1, 2003)

Hey Woody when you gonna bring that x-ray to the track.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

woodworm said:


> hey jay when do u work.


 Wed & thurs 4 to 8


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

Coopers
I vote for legends as a "spec class". OOOps, they're outa business. Ok then, due to time constraints I'll bring my cooper out next year. Its almost done but I've got a lot of other stuff goin on now.


----------



## russo11218 (Feb 13, 2005)

hey jay i didn't mean to offend you about the tire thing and if i did i am sorry ,but like you said you are busy and i fugured you would bring them to me when they where done thats why i never botherd you .but the hole point on of my post was not to dog you about the tire thing i was just curiuos about where to get a good price on foams for my losi and what you thought about the cobra tire truer i saw on tower hobbies (cobra tire turer for 120 bucks)i guess i should have waited and talk'd to you in person


----------



## russo11218 (Feb 13, 2005)

hey jay i think you miss understud the post when i wrote it my intent was not to dog you about my foames.I understand you are a busy guy that is why i try not to bother you that much .you usally bring them to me when you cut them down.but if you forgot it's cool I know you got alot going on .anyways what i was trying to ask was wat you thought of the team cobra tire truer i saw on ebay for 99 dollars i was thinking about getting it .and i was just woundering if anyone new of any good websites thatsold foames at a good price .hey jay i am sorry if made you mad in the previuos post i din't mean to .........figures my frist post and i am already makeing an enmy


----------



## russo11218 (Feb 13, 2005)

i didn't hink the other post took damn i feel so stupid i am sorry guy's . i will stop now


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

russo11218 said:


> i didn't hink the other post took damn i feel so stupid i am sorry guy's . i will stop now


Its ok rookie:thumbsup: no hard feelings


----------



## bdavis27701 (Oct 1, 2003)

Yeah Jay be nice to people or I will have Stu stuff you some more.Just kidding.
Work on the cooper yet?I have a bunch of spare parts if you find it needs any.


----------



## woodworm (Nov 16, 2004)

hey guys i will try to get out there this friday, but last friday i didnt have a working car and the thursday i had the sist reoved from my head so they put three stitches there and i didnt feel good so i fell asleep.


----------



## Doorman (Oct 6, 2001)

*Practice tomorrow?*

Robertw321, 
Are you going to be there Tuesday?
I wasn't able to get there last week due to long illness.
That's all changed this week and I should be there tomorrow.
Anybody else coming out to sort out the new layout.
Would be a good time to measure your stuff!
C U soon,
Tracy


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

Doorman said:


> Robertw321,
> Are you going to be there Tuesday?
> I wasn't able to get there last week due to long illness.
> That's all changed this week and I should be there tomorrow.
> ...


was wondering what happen to ya! I was looking for ya last tuesday! wont be able to make it tonight, I was able to pull off 32 laps during qualifying, but only 31 in the main. and thats with a slow motor!!! well I hope you stay healthy and maybe see ya next practice!


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

bdavis27701 said:


> Yeah Jay be nice to people or I will have Stu stuff you some more.Just kidding.
> Work on the cooper yet?I have a bunch of spare parts if you find it needs any.


No i will be working on all the cars wed and thursday,


----------



## Doorman (Oct 6, 2001)

Thanks Jay!

I'm getting ready to drive up.
Yeah, I got sick! Stupid flu anyway.
Are you coming over from the shop?
If so, can you bring a bottle of NIFTECH tire sauce?
I can pay you at the track.
If not, that's OK also.

C U soon,
Tracy


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

Doorman said:


> Thanks Jay!
> 
> I'm getting ready to drive up.
> Yeah, I got sick! Stupid flu anyway.
> ...


Sorry tracy you must have misunderstood my last post I said I couldnt make it tonight but hope to see ya next practice night, sorry!!!


----------



## russo11218 (Feb 13, 2005)

hey jay got a tech question for you on my roll out chart you have a spur size and roll out number and then it gives you your pinion size ........well i know how to read the chart just fine but i was woundering how do you figure what the right roll out would be for the track you are running on ?right know i am useing the roll out #.823 on a 123spur with a 26 pinion but it still get kinda warm (the motor that is)dunno tell me what you think ....thank ahead of time


----------



## woodworm (Nov 16, 2004)

i finally ran the x-ray today and i like it alot, even though i went there after work and stayed 20 minutes i still had a little time to get used to it. and jay can you bring my body on wednesdsyand your tire truer b/c i nedd some tires done. thanks


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Does Hobbytown have an Personal Transponders for sale? My buddy needs one by Thursday.

Thanks,
Ray


----------



## bdavis27701 (Oct 1, 2003)

rayhuang said:


> Does Hobbytown have an Personal Transponders for sale? My buddy needs one by Thursday.
> 
> Thanks,
> Ray


I know Steve had some at the shop.You might want to call him first and make sure he hasn't sold them.


----------



## Doorman (Oct 6, 2001)

Sorry Jay! My Bad!!

I was reading way to fast.
So excited to get out the door ya know?
My Turbo Thirty gave up the ghost last night.
I'm going to send it to CE to get tuned back up.

Bob and I was looking at the track last night.
We made a couple of changes to the area to the right of the drivers stand.
I think everyone was happy with the changes.

My touring car is feeling real good.
I can stay up with a couple of your faster TC guys that were practicing.
Maybe I'll run over to the shop next week and see you.
How's Tuesday for you?

Talk to you soon.
Tracy


----------



## Brian Rice (Feb 21, 2005)

russo11218 said:


> anyways what i was trying to ask was wat you thought of the team cobra tire truer i saw on ebay for 99 dollars i was thinking about getting it.


I have an older MaxMod truer that I would be willing to sell. PM me if you are interested.

Thanks!


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

bdavis27701 said:


> I know Steve had some at the shop.You might want to call him first and make sure he hasn't sold them.


 Thank you-I told my buddy to call the Hobbystore today to see.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

Iyes we have peronal transponders at the store. Tracy, My schedule for next week wont be out till saturday. I will let you kow then, Russo, we will have rollout clas son friday LOL . See yaguys friday night


----------



## bdavis27701 (Oct 1, 2003)

Mr-Tamiya said:


> Toledo is saturdays I believe, YEs you will be able to run with the touring cars, but as long as matt the cat shows up(which he usually does) they will run 2 in a class! and have seperate 12th scale.


Jay , just have him run his 12th scale in the bomber class if he is the only one-lol.Actually I think Micro and one of the other BRP guys is bring their 12th scales out.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I will bring my 1/12th scale out tonight.....


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

Good night of racing! New layout is sooooooo fast with just that one turn radius'ed High 7 second laps are crazy! 1 board tap and your done! lap down! In the third qualifier there was a motor issue again, there were several of us that agreed that it didnt sound or seem legit, So I spoke up after and during the race, and from the sounds of things on the stand I figured others were gonna back me up so again was made out to be the bad guy cuz I made the claim, and only one other person backed me up and he wasnt even racing in that heat!!!! First when asked i was told the motor was a 4 magnet, then it became a monster stock, then supposedly the sound of the car which sounded like a modified(didnt run like one)was the ceramic bearings. I appreciate the race director(Bob) attending to the matter, Motor deemed legit, tag intact. Funny, thing though, in the main his car didnt sound like that. I know people want to beat me there real bad but come on, and everyone is getting closer by the day, No one is slow!!! and most of the timeSpeed wise majority of the cars are faster than mine going down th straight, Dan, me, Joe and Gary were all on the same lap in the third qualifier. And props to Joey Carroll for comming as far as he has in a short period of time this year. Joey just keep that car maintained and the tires all the same size!  See ya all in 2 weeks refreshed and relaxed!!!!, Oh By the way Nice race directing race directors awesome flow of the evening!!! A+++++++++


----------



## tc3racer98 (Nov 17, 2004)

*Thanks to all...*

No, this isn't Joey, this is Linda (Joey's Mom). I just had to thank everyone who supported me last night, which was my first time racing. I had a great time, made even better by the patience and support of everyone there. You have made the Strongsville Hobbytown race track a warm and inviting place to try your hand at racing. Watch out everyone, here I come!


----------



## woodworm (Nov 16, 2004)

i think running 32 laps the first time with your own touring car is a good thing for me to look twards racing in two weeks.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

tc3racer98 said:


> No, this isn't Joey, this is Linda (Joey's Mom). I just had to thank everyone who supported me last night, which was my first time racing. I had a great time, made even better by the patience and support of everyone there. You have made the Strongsville Hobbytown race track a warm and inviting place to try your hand at racing. Watch out everyone, here I come!


 You looked like you had fun!!!!! Glad to here you had a good time! I believe we had more spectators than ever as well last night too! We need more MOMS, Girlfriends wives to get involved with the hobby!!!!!


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

woodworm said:


> i think running 32 laps the first time with your own touring car is a good thing for me to look twards racing in two weeks.


Yeah woody it is! just keep up the good work AND DONT WORRY ABOUT GOING ANY FASTER!!!! your car was blazin fast just drive it like you stole it!:thumbsup:


----------



## bdavis27701 (Oct 1, 2003)

tc3racer98 said:


> No, this isn't Joey, this is Linda (Joey's Mom). I just had to thank everyone who supported me last night, which was my first time racing. I had a great time, made even better by the patience and support of everyone there. You have made the Strongsville Hobbytown race track a warm and inviting place to try your hand at racing. Watch out everyone, here I come!


You have what will make a great racer-You didn't try to go full speed around the track.This is something even good drivers try to dh, and I love that race face-I bet you will be beating alot of us guys before too long.Keep up the good work.


----------



## bdavis27701 (Oct 1, 2003)

woodworm said:


> i think running 32 laps the first time with your own touring car is a good thing for me to look twards racing in two weeks.


See Woody, I told you CJ built fast motors-lol.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

CJ wanna build one for me ? LOL


----------



## woodworm (Nov 16, 2004)

yeah, i knew i was going pretty quick but like what steve told me, that i need to tighten up my lines.


----------



## woodworm (Nov 16, 2004)

CJ can build me another motor if he wants to brian.


----------



## bdavis27701 (Oct 1, 2003)

Mr-Tamiya said:


> CJ wanna build one for me ? LOL


He has to build me one first.Then maybe I will let you guys have a turn with him-lol


----------



## chubsrugby (Aug 30, 2003)

Tec-Motors? Are you kidding me! come on, at The Gate some guys are LAPS faster then the rest of us......Remember when this was a "Fun,Hobby".......


----------



## DJohnson (Oct 27, 2004)

chubsrugby said:


> Tec-Motors? Are you kidding me! come on, at The Gate some guys are LAPS faster then the rest of us......Remember when this was a "Fun,Hobby".......


Who said anything about techin' motors ???


----------



## DJohnson (Oct 27, 2004)

Cudos and Props to the race directors on Friday :thumbsup: . You guys did a heck of a job keeping things moving in order to get all 3 qualifiers with in a very respectable finish time. It seemed like things went smoother for everyone keeping things on an up beat pace. I know it was a bit more effort on your part but I think it was well worth it for everyone and I greatly appreciate it, THANKS !!!


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

chubsrugby said:


> Tec-Motors? Are you kidding me! come on, at The Gate some guys are LAPS faster then the rest of us......Remember when this was a "Fun,Hobby".......


The only motor that was teched was one that was questioned by another racer. It did sound unusual. Found to be legal. I would hope that The Gate, as well as all tracks, would check motors that have been questioned. Or should I get my 19t stock motor ready?:jest: 

BTW, I did give a cursory glance to the questioners motor also.


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

chubsrugby said:


> Tec-Motors? Are you kidding me! come on, at The Gate some guys are LAPS faster then the rest of us......Remember when this was a "Fun,Hobby".......


I don't post inane or insipid comments in your thread. Please don't post them in ours.

Thank you


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

DJohnson said:


> Who said anything about techin' motors ???


Dan,

Back up to post #448


----------



## joneser (Oct 28, 2002)

Robertw321 said:


> I don't post inane or insipid comments in your thread. Please don't post them in ours.
> 
> Thank you


Robert, are you keeping track of scrabble points or something? That is officially the first time those two words have ever been used on an RC discussion board....you get triple points.

I will speak with Chubs because we should be supportive, but understand that the weekly dialogue about legal motors/teching motors sounds completely nonsensical.....especially since this is the "less serious/for fun" track.


----------



## chubsrugby (Aug 30, 2003)

Yes, I am sorry for posting an "inane or insipid comment" on this post. I must have lost my mind. I thought I was on "The Gate" Forum......the less serious/for fun forum. You are right Joneser, I or we should be more supportive, but I would not want to walk into a club race on say a friday night and have my motor torn down just because I beat the local "Hotshoe" at the track. When Ray Darroch beats us down do we tear his motors appart. how about seaball, anyone checked his stuff yet. Look out I ran some fast laps the other night, I guess I better get ready for the "MOTOR POLICE" All I have to say is that if you cheat, thats on you, If you beat me fair and square, I'll respect you like a man. After all this is just a "fun" track and not the "highly to competive", one down the road. As far as supporting one another, I guess both clubs should drop the lables, "fun fridays" or "Serious Sundays" Personaly I like to run with the Sunday bunch because I am serious about this. It's just a difference in outlooks on the hobby. Sorry to all I upset, I 'll keep my "inane and insipid" remarks to myself. For the time being....................


----------



## joneser (Oct 28, 2002)

"motor police":jest:


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

chubsrugby said:


> "fun fridays" or "Serious Sundays"
> 
> Your the first to use Fun Friday or serious Sunday comments.
> 
> ...


 Hobbytowns track is super fun and can be super serious, Especially in the A Main, The amount of spectators and new racers are increasing weekly, we had 10 heats last week and probably 20 spectators off the street. COme out and see for yourself instead of making comments from a post on a BBS board. Dave morrow, Kelly bean, Tracy rumschlag, and a few others from the Gate have raced there, or at least practiced, are you saying they are not serious?


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

chubsrugby said:


> just because I beat the local "Hotshoe" at the track. ....


Come on down Chubs, or anyone, you will be welcomed with open arms, If your up to the challenge of "beating just a local hotshoe"  so wadda ya say you up to it? :dude: Maybe you can be the one to dethrone me. hope to see you or anyone soon:thumbsup:


----------



## joneser (Oct 28, 2002)

Mr-Tamiya said:


> Hobbytowns track is super fun and can be super serious, Especially in the A Main, The amount of spectators and new racers are increasing weekly, we had 10 heats last week and probably 20 spectators off the street. COme out and see for yourself instead of making comments from a post on a BBS board. Dave morrow, Kelly bean, Tracy rumschlag, and a few others from the Gate have raced there, or at least practiced, are you saying they are not serious?


Jay...i dont think you are understanding his point and what mine was a while back. YOU have promoted hobbytown as being more laid back....less serious. Then we come out and read the weekly request to tech motors or the accusations that someone was cheating....all he did was remark on how crazy that is. If someone is cheating there or at the gate then they need a life....if its that serious then people need to calm down. The gate has a bunch of guys that make the A or B mains at big races and its super competitive but there has never been a request to tech a motor.


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

chubsrugby said:


> I guess both clubs should drop the lables, "fun fridays" or "Serious Sundays" .


Actually the animosity seems to be on a personal level, the clubs themselves are not involved. Jimmy and Chris have never posted on this thread and I rarely post on the Gate thread, and if I do it's a response to someone I know. Jay does work at HT but is not involved with running the track in any way. If there are personal ill feelings please take them to e-mail.


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

chubsrugby said:


> I 'll keep my "inane and insipid" remarks to myself. For the time being....................


I just find it rather presumptuous for someone that does not and has not run at HT to make comments about anything there. Seeing posts from one or two people only gives you a slight insight to what may have happened. One should not form conclusions with limited knowledge.

Eric your comments are always welcome.


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

chubsrugby said:


> I would not want to walk into a club race on say a friday night and have my motor torn down just because I beat the local "Hotshoe" at the track


First of all no motors were ever or will ever be torn down. For me to even consider looking at a motor there would have to be extenuating circumstances. In the two instances we had the first driver talked about running an illegal motor. In the second the car sounded highly unusual to everyone. Unless you were into dewinding I can look at a motor and see if it's legal. In the second instance the motor was coming apart anyway and the owner wanted me to look at it.


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

joneser said:


> Robert, are you keeping track of scrabble points or something? That is officially the first time those two words have ever been used on an RC discussion board....you get triple points.


Eric,

No Scrabble just the more I write the more my long lost vocabulary returns. I've been supervising entry level type people for 25 years and they don't understand 25% of the words I still use. So after using two syllable words for that long it becomes a habit. :jest:


----------



## joneser (Oct 28, 2002)

bob, you have a pm


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

Eric

Back at ya.


----------



## Doorman (Oct 6, 2001)

Bob, Let's get the doors open. I want to practice.


Tracy


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

Doorman said:


> Bob, Let's get the doors open. I want to practice.
> 
> 
> Tracy


Be there on the 8th & 15th. I didn't set the schedule.


----------



## chubsrugby (Aug 30, 2003)

Wow, called out on a thread, this is great, like highschool all over again, "my school is better than your school!" Lets get back to the facts:
1- It's not personal, so email is not required
2-My conclusions are forumlated on WHAT IS WRITTEN ON THIS POST, I don't need to go to hobbytown to see whats going on. It's spelled out for me every week.
3-As far as who does or does not post on this or that thread, who cares it's an OPEN forum 
4- I would not take any remarks made by me as "personal" or an attack on your track or hobby store. If any one has made it personal, well you know who you are........As far as testing my skills.....
P.S. Eric your comments are always welcome.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

chubsrugby said:


> Wow, called out on a thread, this is great, like highschool all over again, "my school is better than your school!" Lets get back to the facts:
> .


 Has nothing to do with "myschool is better than your school" LOL, But that was funny I was just wanting you to come out and play with us :hat: I have only been able to make it to your track this fall and winter season 2 times due to schedule conflicts, and i miss you guys! there is no questioning the ability of alot of the drivers at the gate. so just come visit at least. bubye~
P.S. Everyones post are welcomed here its an open forum! gosh and america grand!!!!


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

Chubsrugby


You have a PM.


----------



## DJohnson (Oct 27, 2004)

This is better than a day time soap opera "As the Motors Turn" :freak: !!! Makes for great mid day reading and entertainment !!!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

chubsrugby said:


> Wow, called out on a thread, this is great, like highschool all over again, "my school is better than your school!" Lets get back to the facts:





chubsrugby said:


> 1- It's not personal, so email is not required
> 
> ----It sounds personal to me!
> 
> ...






I am sure you would not go to the slot car forum on HobbyTalk, read a few posts, and them bash the track. The only person who I have EVER heard say “Fun Friday” and “Serious Sunday” is YOU?!?!?! 



I don’t know why someone who has never been to the track would say everyone is trying to cheat? Or that we are less “serious”, or your High School is better than my High School (That’s a lame argument).



---Yes I do take it personal when someone dumps on our track and the people who enjoy racing their….


----------



## joneser (Oct 28, 2002)

Some people are blowing this way out of proportion here. chubs simply came here and commented about how racing was supposed to be fun and how crazy it is that there is weekly talk of cheating and people wanting motors to be looked at. That is not up for dispute...simply go back to Jay's post every week and there is some comment about it. The comments about "serious" vs "fun" stems from once again....Jay....who way back when commented how hobbytown races may cater towards people that were looking to have fun and not take it so seriously. Bottom line is that where there is racing, there will always be people that take it seriously. Micro....as you know, while on the track, we take it very seriously at the gate....but go read the countless moronic posts that we have on our thread and its obvious that we have some fun while we are there. I have been there on Fridays to hang out and have heard people yelling at each other or getting frustrated with someone on the track...so its obvious that people take it seriously.....it happens to everyone and quite honestly its probably healthy. 


Some of these posts probably are based on some personal issues that some of you may never know about but bottom line is that everyone should just relax....there is a need and room for both tracks to exist. I came out here a few weeks ago...stated that I dont race there so take these suggestions for what they are worth.....I shared my past experience with the spec class and was challenged by someone here because I dont race there. Well, I think I said that up front.....hello mcfly!! I thought that the info that I gave was worth sharing. I will try not to do it again


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

I agree with Eric.

Chubs and I corresponded.

Eric has it nailed.

ALL IS COOL LET IT GO


----------



## Doorman (Oct 6, 2001)

Bob, 

May I use one of your chargers Tuesday?
I don't think my CE Turbo 30 will be back from the repairs in time for practice.
If you would rather not, NP, I will understand.

Hope to see you Tuesday.
Tracy


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

hope to see ya tuesday, I may run 1 battery pack through the car we will have to see, but i will be there after 6 pm


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

Why can't we all just get along? 





INDEED!


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

Doorman said:


> Bob,
> 
> May I use one of your chargers Tuesday?
> I don't think my CE Turbo 30 will be back from the repairs in time for practice.
> ...


Tracy,

No problem. I won't be using them.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

I'm just a baaaad baaaaad man, LOL


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

...


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

Ok anyone else hate how long it feels with taking the week off? AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH I am going NUTZ! Sinc ethe soapopera is over I am borred LOL! actually I am glad thats over and hope its all behind us. Anyone have a points total? steve? bob? just curious where everyone stands in all classes.


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

Mr-Tamiya said:


> Anyone have a points total? steve? bob? just curious where everyone stands in all classes.


You'll have to see Steve about points. He does them all.


----------



## Doorman (Oct 6, 2001)

Robertw321 said:


> You'll have to see Steve about points. He does them all.


Last time I checked, I was leading on Tuesday's!
Maybe not though, I was sick one week.
Should see you this week.

Tracy


----------



## insaneriders (Feb 15, 2005)

*Tracy is going down*

Can't wait to go practice tomorrow!! 
BOB, what is the logistical problem that we can't run all month?

Tracy, I made all of those changes except springs and servo saver, which can be done quickly at practice. Hopefully you found some horsepower, you're gonna need it.

Anyone have some Bud's tires for the 18t that will be at practice tom. Will pay cash. HT is out. 

Hey big daddy Johnson, you coming to practice?


----------



## DJohnson (Oct 27, 2004)

insaneriders said:


> Hey big daddy Johnson, you coming to practice?


You callin' me out or my daddy?  I won't make it, the work thing keeps gettin' in the way. My Dad might go??? See ya Friday though!!!


----------



## Doorman (Oct 6, 2001)

insaneriders said:


> Can't wait to go practice tomorrow!!
> 
> Tracy, I made all of those changes except springs and servo saver, which can be done quickly at practice. Hopefully you found some horsepower, you're gonna need it.


That's Insane!!!
Great! Looking forward to getting to the track tomorrow.
We'll get that baby dialed in for you.

Talk to you then.
Tracy


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

insaneriders said:


> BOB, what is the logistical problem that we can't run all month?


Steve set up the schedule.


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

*parking lot*

Bob: Conrad's is out. Seems like he's expanding too. At least he's got a permit up. My boss keeps saying its gonna happen in the spring so I guess we keep looking or have a big patching party yhis spring. I can prolly help w/that







Indeed


----------



## insaneriders (Feb 15, 2005)

*Tuesday's Practice, thanks Tracy*

Practice was awesome yesterday, I unveiled the new Dale Earnhardt car, and Tracy volunteered to be my crew chief! This was the first time in a year the car's handling set up has been looked at for some much needed changes. We changed virtually every setting on the car. In the end the biggest and simpliest change was to dial out some exponential steering. It was set at 
-30%, causing the car not to transition smoothly. Originally I set it up like this so I could drive in a straight line down the straight. Unfortunately I outgrew this and it hampered my infield. Now we are set at 0% EXP. My car also enjoyed its first time on a tweak board.

Another special thanks to Jay for bringing the truer, and for not buying the 1.181 SMC battery I found at Hobbytown. On its second charge you would have thought I was running a 7 cell pack, just ask Matt. Thanks to Steve and Bob for bringing out the transponders, it's the only way for me to improve since I can't run on Friday's right now. 

My consistency really picked up on my last qualifier, 25 8 sec laps in a row. For me that is awesome, in truth though I was the only one on the track. Remember that saying, " You run good by yourself, now let's put 40 other drivers on the track. 
*My best hot lap was 8.22 sec*:wave: Hopefully that will come down, I'm still losing time through the last corner before the main straight. 

Hey Big Daddy Johnson, and Little Daddy Johnson how were your hot laps last time? God willing, and endless pilot hiring might allow me to make it to Friday's race.


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

insaneriders-I have no idea who you are-but that is awesome stuff. Its also awesome to see Tracy once again giving so much of his "fun" time to others so they can have a night like you just had.

KILLER!!
Ray


----------



## bean's my hero (Oct 3, 2001)

OK Guys here it is THE GRAND FINALE of the 2004/2005 indoor carpet season. Its goint to take place on April 8th, 9th and 10th at the GATE in Cleveland, Ohio. It's going to be competitive, fun and exciting. What more can you ask for? Trophies, Yep theres going to be trophies. Check out THE GRAND FINALE race flyer for all the details! This is going to be the start of another great annual race! Come on out for this one. 

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## DJohnson (Oct 27, 2004)

Gabe - No more practice for you!!! (how do you type that so it sounds like the soup nazi said it?) Your startin' to get a little to fast for comfort  . Tracy's help made a world of difference for my car as well. I thought I knew what I was doing with my setup but I was kind of going down the wrong path. It's great to have guys like Tracy and others who are so willing to help out :thumbsup: .

The Grand Finale race sounds like alot of fun. To bad I'll still have to run my Slosi. Better than nothing, I guess!!!


----------



## DJohnson (Oct 27, 2004)

Gabe - Oh ya, I forgot... Real low 8's to just barely tickling high 7's. Your right there!!!


----------



## insaneriders (Feb 15, 2005)

*Thanks Dan, from Soup Nazi*

Side notes after car inspection, broke steering rack, battery had meltdown and burned hole in tool box. Luckily it wasn't the brand new battery. 

Tracy, I bought a new rack last week, knowing that you wanted to tighten it down. I think your method works on your car because you don't hit the walls at full speed> :freak: 

Talk to you soon,
Gabe


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

> Hopefully that will come down, I'm still losing time through the last corner before the main straight.
> 
> 
> > I can help you with that last corner. thats not in the setup, there is a line through there that will make yo ubreak into the 7's Oh man I am sooooooo gonna try and be there for the grand finale race! need to see if someone will work for me on that weekend! ahh trophies if i am lucky!!!!


----------



## Doorman (Oct 6, 2001)

*Great time!!*

Kudo's to everyone!

It's just great to be at the track. I love this stuff!
I was telling the wife what a great time we are all having.
Can't wait til next Tuesday.

Gabe, I was looking at bringing my Losi with me next week.
We'll see how it works on this layout.

Dan, Don't be skeered!! It's just a Losi!
Put it down and walk away......Slowly!!

Jay, Great to see you again!

Bob, I hope you guy's saved a picture of this layout.
It has everything you want all in one lap. Great!!
One thing that I liked at the Gate last summer, was a stair step section they had put in the infield. That has to be one of my all time favorite layouts to drive on.

Ray H. Thanks for the kind words. You've helped me along the way also.
Thankyou!

Talk to you soon.
Tracy


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

Doorman said:


> Kudo's to everyone!
> 
> It's just great to be at the track. I love this stuff!
> I was telling the wife what a great time we are all having.
> ...


 Ditto Tracy!!!!! hope we will get some track time together


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Dan-if you guys venture into 19t or modified-the Slosi will be a grear car. if you ever go that route I can get you a dialed mod set-up to try.


----------



## DJohnson (Oct 27, 2004)

Ray - I've never run 19t or mod... I would love too!!! Currently there is no 19t in the stable  . If I did what is the best 19t motor to start with? What will most of you good guys be running? One of each :thumbsup: !!! Is the track flowing, technical, or a combination? Thanks!


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

sorry guys no racing for me tomorrow, work and some personal issues are gonna keep me from racing, i should stop by at some point in order to pay bob for the motor, and pick up something of mine there. good luck to all! enjoy the new snack shack LOL


----------



## Doorman (Oct 6, 2001)

*Insanerider*

Gabe, 

If you want, I can try to bring my comm lathe and dyno next Tuesday.
I'm interested in seeing if that new motor you ran really is in need of some mojo.
We can look at before and after results and see how you like it on the track.
Make you one of those "good ole" stump pullin' motors.
Let me know, so I don't have to drag this stuff around for nothing.

Tracy


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

So who won? did dan pull it off with the slosi or was it joe with the pro4? or daddy johnso with the Xray? who who who tell me the suspense is killing me, anyone turn 37 laps?


----------



## bdavis27701 (Oct 1, 2003)

Jay, I think they all ran 34 laps.Might have been more.I just remember one of the qualifiers they all had 34 laps.Don't know who won the main.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

ewe, did they change the track again? or were there alot of wrecks? How were the coopers with the new motors? any ways, I will be there for sure this friday! Did steve have the points up?


----------



## bdavis27701 (Oct 1, 2003)

Coopers were running high 11's with the new motors.Gary Chappins boy was using a silver can and was running up front with the black motors.The track is still the same.How many laps do the touring cars usually turn?Bombers A-main was all 31 laps.


----------



## bigbadstu (Jun 3, 2003)

it looks like the black-can Tamiya motors have a little more oomph than the silver, but i still won with the silver. the black motors are timed, and i can't reverse it to run rwd.

the mini monster truck race was fun, and very popular with the younger crowd.

the bombers are getting faster every week. look out TCs!


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

bdavis27701 said:


> Coopers were running high 11's with the new motors.Gary Chappins boy was using a silver can and was running up front with the black motors.The track is still the same.How many laps do the touring cars usually turn?Bombers A-main was all 31 laps.


 they usually around 36 with an unofficial 37 being there isnt paper to prove it we estimated because the computer wasnt able to clock the faster times with the corner taken out. anything under 8 seconds it wasnt counting at first but the problem was quickly fixed. Wish I would have been there for cooper!


----------



## insaneriders (Feb 15, 2005)

*Bring it all*

Tracy,

Yeah I'd be interested, and I'll be there around 4:30 tom, for practice. I haven't had a motor dyno'd for about a year and a half, I think Ray up at the gate did it for me. Whoever sold motors with yellow stickers? Can't remember without digging through my box. 

I did a little German engineering with my makeshift lathe and dyno, we'll see how much improvement we can get with the right equipment. I got the com to quit bumping!

On a side note, my tire wear was so even with those camber link adjustments, you would have thought I just trued em, and not with the chainsaw like last time. 

What do you think of the lexan cover for the steering rack? I pulled out gobbs o hair, poor maintenance on that particular set of bearings.

Don't forget to bring your car from the gate!

Gabe


----------



## DJohnson (Oct 27, 2004)

Jay - It was a pretty darn good night of racing. I won all 3 heats and the main with 35-5:04 to 35-5:07... of course just missing an easy low 36 in each race with either a brain fart or traffic every time. Could've had a low 36 in the main but of course I went one run to many on my tires... I mean rims  . Sounded like ice skates in the corners, pushed like crazy :freak: . In the third heat we had an interesting start. As we were waiting for the tone someones phone rang and we all took off. Quite humorous!!! I thought the computer missed my first lap since I went under the timing bridge before the tone, because half way through they announced that I was in third when in fact I was about to lap the field. Some how it missed a lap somewhere in the first 2 minutes but my dad and I put together some of the best racing we have ever done against each other. The cars where so evenly matched it was scary. Bump drafting, swapping paint in the corners, braking late, looking for any edge, it was incredible. Especially the last turn of the last lap when we came up to a back marker, my dad went one way around the traffic and I went the other, we shot down the straight with less than a foot between us to the finish line. You would have though there was a sizeable purse on the line. The most fun we have ever had in a race. It was all out and crazy fun, THAT is what its all about. The whole night could have come down to either Joe, my dad or myself. I just had some better luck!!! Woody and Matt are catching up quick... There cars are just as fast there starting to run better lines, good job guys :thumbsup: . Can't wait until Friday!!!


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

WOW miss a friday and miss alot! I cant wait either, 2 more races and seaon is over 
8-( Man bummer! any ways see ya then, Good job by the way!


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

How was practice/ had every intention of coming out but had to celebrate bro's B-day


----------



## Doorman (Oct 6, 2001)

*It was Insane!!!!*

Jay, 

We are having a blast in practice!
We worked on some of Gabe's horsepower last night and what a difference.
He's getting to be a missle now. The chassis is working well and we just added more of the puzzle for him last night. 
It will be interesting to see how well we can do when we get back to the Gate.
I ran the XXX-S last night for a few runs when I wasn't tuning on somebody's stuff or working with the wife.
I find it hard to believe that the new cars are that much better.
I say that without having the opportunity to drive any of the new equipment though. I do know the car is on the heavy side though.
Thing was on rails.

Gabe and I ran a 5 min Bonzi run to see who had what.
It was pretty intense. We ran nose to tail for the whole 5 minutes.
I love that track layout. I am getting though some sections faster then I can react. (Old age showing) The older I get, the faster I was!!!
Bob told Gabe that he was getting into the 7's up front in the run.

There was another guy (Tom? Sorry Tom, don't know your last name)
bought a brand new Hpi Pro4. (I think?) What a sweet piece that is.
He was getting around real well with the new car until he found out that a oneway and carpet don't like each other...........Scrap one ring gear!!
That cut his night short.

Other than that, don't know what's left to tell you.
Joey's mom Linda? She's looking real comfortable with her new ride.
Get's around real well. Should be contending for the title in a few weeks also.

That's it for this week.
Maybe Bob might have something to add later.
There is practice next week that is NOT on the schedule.

Tracy


----------



## insaneriders (Feb 15, 2005)

*Big Loss for Friday only guys!*

It's too bad the printer ate my transponder results, out of four packs I have nothing to show. However with Bob saying he saw a 7.9?ish I'm sure that Tracy and I cut at least .3 off of last weeks averages. Hot lap last time was 8.2, and averaging 8.49. I would think we are averaging about 8.2 this week. 

The A main run was awesome, Tracy spun me out on lap one in the S section, his reply "That was cheap". He paused for a second and the next four minutes and 53 seconds was literally dead on racing. It was give and take, Tracy was ten car lengths back, then would gain five, and give it back, for the whole race. On the last lap he tapped a board and I gained the advantage. I haven't seen two cars that close for an entire race before. Between the setups and consistent driving it was close! Not even Dan and Jay run that consistent, Dan usually taps out, and Jay barrels a lapper.

In Dan's defense that only makes him drive even faster, and Jay just barrels me again on the next lap. :wave: For the sake of all of the new car Friday drivers, you better hope I have to work this week on race night.

Hey Tracy, PARAGON rules!  

Later, 
Gabe

P.S. I think the real reason Tracy would gain and lose five paces is that he was holding back! Good thing for you guys he doesn't race Fridays either.


----------



## insaneriders (Feb 15, 2005)

*Tom*

Tom is the guy that got the new PRO 4, once he gets it tuned the bombers had better watch out! 

I asked him " You bought a PRO 4 to run in Bomber Class?"


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

insaneriders said:


> Tom is the guy that got the new PRO 4, once he gets it tuned the bombers had better watch out!
> 
> I asked him " You bought a PRO 4 to run in Bomber Class?"


now thats what Im talking about! SMACK TALKIN! LOL :thumbsup: Bought time someone started talkin some smack on here! I hope you dont have to work this friday to see you put it together with real traffic!!!! we will see about consistancy, who has it and who wants it! Tracy, feel free if i ma there tursday night to drive some of the newer technology and you will see how much better they are. Gabe, I have your number, come and get! LOL. Sooo better call off sick and put your money where your mouth is!!! #3 is Goin DOWN!!!!!! Hey gabe, wanna go tot te gate thursday night? I work till 8 i wass gonna go after that.


----------



## vn1500 (Nov 19, 2003)

hey jay got any pro 4 parts laying around , like a diff and bevel gear...lol lol


----------



## DJohnson (Oct 27, 2004)

Alright insaner fly boy!!! Bring it on!!! :thumbsup: Lets see if you can pull low 8's while passing back markers on every or every other lap, then you'll know you've arrived. I could probably use some of your new found tracypower though. My motors are OK put I need some motor tuning speed secret help... anyone, anyone??? Be there Friday or be ragged on!


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

DJohnson said:


> Alright insaner fly boy!!! Bring it on!!! :thumbsup: Lets see if you can pull low 8's while passing back markers on every or every other lap, then you'll know you've arrived. I could probably use some of your new found tracypower though. My motors are OK put I need some motor tuning speed secret help... anyone, anyone??? Be there Friday or be ragged on!


 The key is to be on a 7.5 sec lap so when you hit traffic-you still have a low 8 sec. lap :lol: j/k-glad to see you guys stepping it up over there!!

Ray


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

vn1500 said:


> hey jay got any pro 4 parts laying around , like a diff and bevel gear...lol lol


sorry all parts went with the car! I heard PRO 4 for bomber your a sick sick man LOL


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

DJohnson said:


> Alright insaner fly boy!!! Bring it on!!! :thumbsup: Lets see if you can pull low 8's while passing back markers on every or every other lap, then you'll know you've arrived. I could probably use some of your new found tracypower though. My motors are OK put I need some motor tuning speed secret help... anyone, anyone??? Be there Friday or be ragged on!


 I can help with what I know(which aint much) i showed you the brush to run, now for some fine tuning! LOL


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

rayhuang said:


> The key is to be on a 7.5 sec lap so when you hit traffic-you still have a low 8 sec. lap :lol: j/k-glad to see you guys stepping it up over there!!
> 
> Ray


you laugh but your right~!:thumbsup:


----------



## insaneriders (Feb 15, 2005)

*Johnson*

Let me tell you, there is nothing I would like more than to make it to Fridays race and put it all on the line. :tongue: 

Your right on about the back markers, in practice the only ones I had were B mainers, a off the pace twelve scaler, and some other zig zaggers LOL. Dear lord forgive me, and save all the pigmies in New Guinea.

To give you some perspective I was passing the B mainers with my 18T! I'm sorry lord that was horrible.

See you sooner than later, because I'll be passing you.

Smack on,
Gabe


----------



## Doorman (Oct 6, 2001)

Let's play nice fellas.

Get on over to the gate and see how it all unfolds first.
The gate guy's may be Hard!, but they are Fair!
You may not like it there, but you will learn there!
And in defense of everyone, they are a Great bunch of guy's to race with also.
They are students of the game. That's all.
I have been apart of some great racing there and wouldn't give that back for the world.
I just can't wait to get to there summer series.

Now go getcha some!!

L8R,
Tracy


----------



## insaneriders (Feb 15, 2005)

*Nice*

I always play nice. I only pick on people that I like. If I didn't like these guys I wouldn't waste any energy talking to them. With these competition levels hopefully we will be fairly competitive when we go to the gate! I wish everyone would transplant over there once our season ends.

Nicer,
Gabe


----------



## DJohnson (Oct 27, 2004)

Doorman said:


> Get on over to the gate and see how it all unfolds first.
> The gate guy's may be Hard!, but they are Fair!
> You may not like it there, but you will learn there!
> And in defense of everyone, they are a Great bunch of guy's to race with also.
> ...


I totally agree, I would be there in a heart beat and having a blast on Sundays but Church and family interferes. So who all is going to the end of season race finale at the Gate? I'm hoping too... As far as summer racing, I might be tempted by the fumes of nitro and the feel of dirt in my teeth  ! Unless you guys can seriously tempt me otherwise and call me out on my man hood or something like that!!!


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

DJohnson said:


> I totally agree, I would be there in a heart beat and having a blast on Sundays but Church and family interferes. So who all is going to the end of season race finale at the Gate? I'm hoping too... As far as summer racing, I might be tempted by the fumes of nitro and the feel of dirt in my teeth  ! Unless you guys can seriously tempt me otherwise and call me out on my man hood or something like that!!!


i was going to make it but I dont have someone to cover me on that sundayso i am screwed unless a night person wants to come work but i doubt it so as of now I am out for the gates finale but will be there for the tuesday night smack fest


----------



## joneser (Oct 28, 2002)

Doorman said:


> Let's play nice fellas.
> 
> Get on over to the gate and see how it all unfolds first.
> The gate guy's may be Hard!, but they are Fair!
> ...


Tracy, I must be missing something here....whats the reference to the gate for.....I dont see any comments made by anyone from the gate other than Ray and I dont think those comments would lead you to say that? Do me a favor.....please tell Markovich to send me a PM or an email....I have tried emailing him at work about a possible job project and he has not responded. Thanks


----------



## Doorman (Oct 6, 2001)

Joneser, 

My post was in reference to how fast these guy's are getting.
It has nothing to do with anyone who races the gate. 
I enjoy you guy's chiming in. 
I have never slammed Ray, or anyone else for that matter.
Everyone helps everyone else get faster.
My point being is, go over to the gate and see how fast you are first.
Then compare your skills.
I believe I said that you guy's are the "Students of the game."
After March, we won't have a place to run until Jimmy switches over to the summer program.
I want these guy's to follow me there,so we can have another group of maturing drivers.
If I spoke incorrectly, I will be more than happy to edit my post to satisfy the masses.

See you for the summer.

Tracy


----------



## joneser (Oct 28, 2002)

Doorman said:


> Joneser,
> 
> My post was in reference to how fast these guy's are getting.
> It has nothing to do with anyone who races the gate.
> ...


Tracy...I did not think you were slamming anyone...you just made a reference and I did not see a post that it was referencing....not a big deal at all. you need to get your but out to the gate soon!!!


----------



## insaneriders (Feb 15, 2005)

*Mr Tamiya*

Want some candy little kid?

Just rub the smack on your gums.

Sure it's addicting, but wow.

How much money you got?

Hee,hee :tongue: I'm hooked on crack!!


----------



## insaneriders (Feb 15, 2005)

*Have Fun Friday*

Good luck to all this week, I just got called out to do a four day trip. While you guys are getting your adrenaline on I'll just be leaving Toronto from the overnight. Hopefully I don't use any adrenaline!

Can't wait to hear yalls times and results! :thumbsup: 

Sadly,
Gabe


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

joneser said:


> Tracy...I did not think you were slamming anyone...you just made a reference and I did not see a post that it was referencing....not a big deal at all. you need to get your but out to the gate soon!!!


 I may be the motor police, But I think Jonser has it hands down for the post patrol! :thumbsup: I still luv ya though! LOL


----------



## Doorman (Oct 6, 2001)

*4 cell TC*

I think the wife is going to join me again next week at practice.
I'm going to let her drive my TC3 racer kit that I have for bashing around.
The only difference is I'm going to put in 4 cells instead of 6 and see how that goes.
I thought I heard some talk that might be the direction some tracks might go to for entry level stock racers.
Hopefully that will save on some wear and tear.
Anyone have any thoughts on this?
I know there are some new drivers at the track that seem to have there hands full.

Talk to you soon.
Tracy


----------



## DJohnson (Oct 27, 2004)

Tracy - 4 cells was the way to go for my son when he first started. It allowed him to go full throttle and not have to worry about letting off. It helped him learn how to manuever the car instead of trying to keep it under control and off the boards. The only problem was the other hack beginners with him were way faster with no control, which caused a few accidents but it was well worth it until he felt comfortable handling the higher speeds. Speeds no good w/o control :thumbsup: !!!


----------



## Doorman (Oct 6, 2001)

DJohnson said:


> Tracy - 4 cells was the way to go for my son when he first started. Speeds no good w/o control :thumbsup: !!!


DJohnson, Was that last part actually about Insanerider and his new found speed?  Or was that really intended for Mr. Tamiya and his febal attempts at passing? 
I's gotsta know!!!!

Tracy


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

Doorman said:


> DJohnson, Was that last part actually about Insanerider and his new found speed? Or was that really intended for Mr. Tamiya and his febal attempts at passing?
> I's gotsta know!!!!
> 
> Tracy


OhHhh Ohhhhh, ITS ON NOW! febal passing? What driving through people isnt passing?LOL, I will be there tuesday, WITH the Mega Ray LOL, we will see if he will actually start the clock for us for one or 2 runs, put the pressure on a bit, I know you can handle it, but captin insano will feel the burn:dude: Lets see if the young jedi learned anything from his master. see ya tuesday.(all in good fun)


----------



## DJohnson (Oct 27, 2004)

Doorman said:


> DJohnson, Was that last part actually about Insanerider and his new found speed?  Or was that really intended for Mr. Tamiya and his febal attempts at passing?
> I's gotsta know!!!!
> 
> Tracy


No... but it does kinda fit doesn't it :devil:


----------



## insaneriders (Feb 15, 2005)

*Secrets out*

Unfortunately there is no secret, my car is not faster, as in horsepower. It has had the same horsepower for the past six months. Pressure is good Mr Tamiya, lets keep it on, and get er done.

Tracy, if only other beginners would run four cells, would be a great challenge for your wife. I guess you already burned the BRP, and then peed on it. :wave: 

Now for a new contest the first person to make a post and sum up the race night wins. Currently I'm in Toronto, this sucks. :hat: 

Torontoing,
Gabe


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

DJohnson said:


> No... but it does kinda fit doesn't it :devil:


Thems fightin words!  ya dirty varmint


----------



## Doorman (Oct 6, 2001)

Jay, 

When Gabe and I ran the other night, I had set the timer in my M8 for 5 minutes. The computer was on just for lap times.
If you want to set up the computer, that's fine for me.
I would like to try the XRAY once if you don't mind?
The wife too!!!:devil: j/k.
Hey Gabe, sounds like your having fun. Stay safe.
See you guy's at the track.

Tracy


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

Doorman said:


> Jay,
> 
> When Gabe and I ran the other night, I had set the timer in my M8 for 5 minutes. The computer was on just for lap times.
> If you want to set up the computer, that's fine for me.
> ...


Yeah tracy no problem. I let poeple drive it all the time when they ask or look like they want to drive it.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

insaneriders said:


> Now for a new contest the first person to make a post and sum up the race night wins. Currently I'm in Toronto, this sucks. :hat:
> Torontoing,
> Gabe


Heres how it went down in the main, Me w/36, Joe/35, Woody/33. Was a horrible main. there was 7 in the main Me dan gary joe hall, matt, woody, joey carroll. When the bell went off it was everyman for him self in the first corner, I went from first to last it was a cluster. then the rest of the main pretty much played out the same way, poor dan and gary were just getting railed. Gary is super fast and is now in the 7 second club with I think a 7.94. hopefully dan will be there this comming friday (Dan, time for a new car, I just think you need a change wanna try a tc3?). My best was a 7.83. I ran five 7 second laps, Now if I can only get them all into the 7 second range. it was still a fun evening even with all the messes in the heats and main. Joe hall definitly stepped it up a bunch on the driving. we were back and fourth a few times in the main of touring. but he and I in cooper, oh man it was a blast!!! back and fourth he would wait for me, then I would wait for him the whole freakin race! it was awesome. Fun factor was up, and the hack-o-meter was off the charts!!!!


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

Doorman said:


> Jay,
> If you want to set up the computer, that's fine for me.
> Tracy


Yeah tracy, 
I think it would be fun, since you and I havent "raced" for geeze probably close to a year together. You will also be able to see your lap times a bit better too. see ya tuesday! oh and Dan, come on up, and get some good track time in on tuesday!!!! bring your DAD too. hopefully it will be a good turn out for practice.


----------



## insaneriders (Feb 15, 2005)

*Sounds like fun*

By the time you guys got done I was already in Austin Texas. I'm quite envious of all of the shenanigans.

By the way who owns a hackmeter? :freak: 

Congrats to all, see you guys on Tuesday.

Departing,
Gabe


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

insaneriders said:


> By the way who owns a hackmeter? :freak:


HACK-O-METER, Owned and operated by the R/C Gods, which for whatever reason they grabbed the knob on the meter last night and just cranked it till it pegged the needle!!!

I think the cooper guys had better mains and quialifiers! 

The FUN-METER was way up too, I had a ton of fun last night, which was much needed. 

I think Kenny Blankenships most painfull elimination award went to Matt when Woody hit him three times in a row in a qualifier, and parked Matt on top of the boards! Matts car never touched the ground from the first hit to the last!!! 

I think next year we should have somekind of trophy race, to bring in other people from other tracks or get with the Gate and one other track and have like a 3 race series or so. OR is anyone up for an enduro race? BUD, BOB, and Don remember those!!! Have like 3 man teams

Is there anychance of running a few more friday nights as FUN nights? meaning no points just pure racing? what about continuing into summer instead of going outside? not on fridays but another day/evening?


----------



## ATeam232 (Nov 26, 2004)

I second the motion for staying inside over the summer. Also a trophy race next year sounds like fun. Yes, the hack-o-meter was up, but it was still fun. The only downside to that night was that I walked away with a main that was three laps down from my fastest qualifier. In addition to the crappy run in the main, I now have a recurring nightmare that wakes me up at least once a night of my car being punted over several boards multiple times in a row and then landing perfectly balanced on a barrier. Your lucky my car didn't break Woody!! :wave: 

I also would like to suggest that we no longer run heads up starts for TC Stock in our qualifyers. It's just more hassle and everyone on the drivers stand in TC Stock seems to dislike it. It would still be OK to run heads up in the main, just in the qualifiers we should stick strictly to the IFMAR start. Anyone else think this is a good idea?

-Matt :dude:


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

ATeam232 said:


> I also would like to suggest that we no longer run heads up starts for TC Stock in our qualifyers. It's just more hassle and everyone on the drivers stand in TC Stock seems to dislike it. It would still be OK to run heads up in the main, just in the qualifiers we should stick strictly to the IFMAR start. Anyone else think this is a good idea?
> 
> -Matt :dude:


2nd the motion to do away with heads up 3rd qualifier, I do like the heads up 3rd qualifier for one reason and one reason only, Takes the stress out of the MAIN's heads up for me. BUT, kinda kills it for someone who had to real bad qualifiers to make it up with a clean start at a good run. and to be seperated a bit at the start. i think anyone will agree the first three laps are a bit rough because you have to get settled in. So if you didnt have to worry about getting rear ended or nailed in the first turn on your last qualifier, than you have a better chance of getting a second 3rd shot if yoru first to suck! I dont think H town would stay open in the summer unless some of us opened our wallets and help contribute financially. Its expensive to run a track. I know i was the first to say "lets stay open all summer" but when i sat down and thought of it logisticly its expensive, unless we get a place thats cheaper or free to use I dont see it happening. especially since alot of the people go to the way of Dirt in the summer. I personally would love to have Htown indoor for summer, So lets get our heads together get a proposal and talk to steve!


----------



## woodworm (Nov 16, 2004)

yeah sorry matt for treating your car like crap, im lucky i didnt break the x-ray friday because i always find a way to break something. i would like to run IFMAR for the 3rd qualifer b/c i think we should. see you guys friday.


----------



## Doorman (Oct 6, 2001)

Matt & Jay,

The thing that I remember about running at Htown, is the starting grid is to small. Spread that grid out. How many cars run in the A main?
Run the 5 fastest guy's in the A, and the same for the lower mains. Use the whole straight for the grid. Give everybody plenty of room.
Make people want to qualify better, not just make the show and hack your way through the field. (No reference to you Jay! It's just what I read somewhere.) Ha!
As for running indoor through summer. That's tough! You only have so many diehard racers that will do that. And you don't want to be competing for racers at 2 different tracks on the same night. I would like to see the core Htown group go to the Gate and support that effort on Tuesday nights in the summer. One week is usually practice and one week is racing.
Just some thoughts on my part. I hope no one takes offense.
Quick survey. How come we don't race TC's on handout rubber tires like other parts of the country? I had a great time racing at Classic Hobbies in summers past doing that.

Should see you Tuesday.
Tracy


----------



## Doorman (Oct 6, 2001)

*ROAR Nats.*

Hey Bob!

I'm glad practice on Tuesdays doesn't run like the ROAR Nats in Ct.
Did you guy's read the posts about that race?
Man, I would of had to come home.
I think I'll stick to the Champs.

Tracy


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

I would like to say that having the racers from Strongsville Hobbytown run at the Gate this summer would be great. THeres no mystique about the Gate-its just anothe track to run at in the end. 

Ray


----------



## insaneriders (Feb 15, 2005)

*Sponsor Money for Htown*

All,

I have talked to Steve as well, and let him know that I was interested in running indoors all year. Unfortunately, I think that everyone that posted above has hit on all of the downfall points of operating all year round. 

However, I think I would kick in a hundred bucks a month plus race fees to be able to keep running. Hell, that would be cheaper than converting my car back to pavement. Wait a minute, I have been spending 150 per week at HTown, whatever.

Want to up the anti, put your money on the table and see if Steve bites the big worm.

If the outdoor track at H town sucks or I can't schedule to be there, maybe I'll just concrete my backyard! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

rayhuang said:


> I would like to say that having the racers from Strongsville Hobbytown run at the Gate this summer would be great. THeres no mystique about the Gate-its just anothe track to run at in the end.
> 
> Ray


Count me in at the gate this summer!


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

Doorman said:


> Matt & Jay,
> 
> The thing that I remember about running at Htown, is the starting grid is to small. Spread that grid out. How many cars run in the A main?
> Run the 5 fastest guy's in the A, and the same for the lower mains. Use the whole straight for the grid. Give everybody plenty of room.
> ...


All this talk about me hacking, I tell ya no love!  someone is definitley talkin smack now! :thumbsup: LOL Yeah we try and get them to grid larger but it seems like before the start they all crunch up again, would be nice! we have been runnig 7 cars per heat to cut down on heats and that translates into about a 7 lap spread fromn 1st to 7th. thats a bit much


----------



## bigbadstu (Jun 3, 2003)

Jay you have a PM


----------



## DJohnson (Oct 27, 2004)

I am another who would like to do away with the third main heads up. At the beginning of the season it seemed like a good idea but like Jay said you have two bad qualifiers and you have a really good chance of loosing your third. Take my night for instance. The first two qualifiers I had car handling issues(which I totally can not figure out, perfectly dialed the week before to garbage this past Friday, didn't touch the car at all, nothing noticeably wrong or broken  ) so that left me with one qualifier left to get it together or I was going to be running in the B main with my son :roll:. The horn sounds and I felt lucky to get back to the starting line for my first lap!!! My goodness. I was extremely lucky to finish the heat with the car in one piece, sorry to say the body didn't make it after a head on meeting someones borrowed car that was going the wrong way at full speed :freak: . Thanks to Joe Hall for throwing a body my way for the main. O'well, just trying to say it would be great to have an IFMAR third qualifier. I also think the carrnage is up in the first lap due to having a 175 degree first turn 8 feet from the start of the grid. Not much of an opportunity to get away unscathed if you check up in the first turn.

One more thing... why are we bringing someone up from the B main when no one is going down. Shouldn't you keep the number of racers in a heat the same throughout the night? Just wondering!!!


----------



## insaneriders (Feb 15, 2005)

*Poll?*

Hey,

I don't know how to set up a poll, if someone else does, it would be interesting.

How many people would race carpet at H town all year.

choices:

yes, definitely

no, outside pavement

no I'm done

going to gate

going to dirt


----------



## insaneriders (Feb 15, 2005)

*Phone numbers on sign in sheet with yes or no*

If we get enough interest, and or sponsors, maybe it could happen.

Spread the word at race night to those people who don't view this website, and we can add them to the poll.


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Hey guys,

Does Cleveland really need two carpet tracks competing for so very few racers in the summer evenings? Due to the nature of the GAte being a permanent track- it is there for use. I do think Cleveland needs a good on-road program though. Preferably permanent-both electric and 1/10th nitro size track.

I invite all you guys to the Gate this summer. I guess you could say the Gate Needs you!! 

Ray


----------



## EAGLERACER (Feb 1, 2005)

One question i have for the guys that want to keep this open all year do you know or have any idea how much your going to have to raise each month to keep this running.


----------



## DJohnson (Oct 27, 2004)

This spring/summer racing for my dad, Adam and I will probably be done out in the dirt and/or at the gate on occasion. If I race some on-road I want to race on a nice big track like the one at the gate.

On another note, are they going to do trophies this Friday for both the first and second half (and the 2nd half of last year)??? Just wondering, haven't heard anything.

This upcoming race I'll be piloting my Dads x-ray since he'll be out of town. Should be interesting, hopefully the chassis will be returned to him in one piece unless we have a week like this past Friday!!! Are we actually racing since its Good Friday? Later!


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

DJohnson said:


> This spring/summer racing for my dad, Adam and I will probably be done out in the dirt and/or at the gate on occasion. If I race some on-road I want to race on a nice big track like the one at the gate.
> 
> On another note, are they going to do trophies this Friday for both the first and second half (and the 2nd half of last year)??? Just wondering, haven't heard anything.
> 
> This upcoming race I'll be piloting my Dads x-ray since he'll be out of town. Should be interesting, hopefully the chassis will be returned to him in one piece unless we have a week like this past Friday!!! Are we actually racing since its Good Friday? Later!


 Steve is out of town all week so I wouldnt count on trophys yet.


----------



## joneser (Oct 28, 2002)

rayhuang said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Does Cleveland really need two carpet tracks competing for so very few racers in the summer evenings? Due to the nature of the GAte being a permanent track- it is there for use. I do think Cleveland needs a good on-road program though. Preferably permanent-both electric and 1/10th nitro size track.
> 
> ...


I would second Rays comments. This is not about switching loyalty or taking business away from Steve. If you race at Hobbytown and you buy there...then keep supporting Steve. The cost of keeping 2 tracks open for summer months that have proven to be low turnout months is probably a little crazy. I dont know what Steve pays in Rent and utilities for the place but I am guessing that you are looking at a couple thousand for the summer at least. Now divide that among the people that are your hardcore guys. People are going to have to commit to being there all the time in order to get any value out of that investment. Now they could come to the gate on a biweekly race and pay 15 or whatever it will be. Over the course of the summer it will probably be way cheaper. I dont know Steve's numbers so the previous comments are just a guestimate of what it would take. Ultimately, you guys and gals are the ones that need to make that decision for yourselves. I was up visiting on Friday and you have a good number of people up there....could get a decent little turnout at the gate this summer. 

Talk to you later

Eric


----------



## bigbadstu (Jun 3, 2003)

*outdoor racing*

for anyone who's interested in running this summer, we are planning an outdoor series in the parking lot again. this time we will use the lot in front of the store, where it's less cratered (actually fairly smooth) and close to the store for those who need parts.

not sure yet if we're going to run 10th scale cars yet. based on the low turnout last year, we may only run 18th scale trucks and BRPs.

now's the time for all the 10th scale guys to speak up. if you want a place to race this summer with the, shall we say, relaxed atmosphere of Hobbytown's races, get some rubber tires and come on out. no one will have to sponsor the races, and the money Steve makes outdoors will subsidize next year's indoor season (which actually loses money).

we'll have a nice big layout IF we do 10th scale, maybe even a semi-permanent painted surface. parking lot racing is a lot of fun, so i encourage everyone interested in running 10th scale outdoors to let Steve know you want to do it.

obviously the hardcore carpet guys can go to the Gate for the summer; i hope to see you back next winter, though! for the rest, come on outside and put together a few laps on the concrete. :thumbsup:


----------



## insaneriders (Feb 15, 2005)

*April Schedule at the Gate?*

Well I guess you can count me in at the gate, I have every Tuesday off. Does anyone know the times and if it will be every Tues in April? Thanks in advance to Ray and Eric for keeping an eye on us. Hopefully you can help all of us HT guys get adjusted and up to speed on yalls track.

On a side note I lost .5 to .6 seconds per lap tonight at practice, but don't worry, I found it again! :thumbsup: 

Hopefully racing FRI.
Gabe

P.S. Not likely!


----------



## joneser (Oct 28, 2002)

insaneriders said:


> Well I guess you can count me in at the gate, I have every Tuesday off. Does anyone know the times and if it will be every Tues in April? Thanks in advance to Ray and Eric for keeping an eye on us. Hopefully you can help all of us HT guys get adjusted and up to speed on yalls track.
> 
> On a side note I lost .5 to .6 seconds per lap tonight at practice, but don't worry, I found it again! :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


Gabe....Its not about keeping an I on you guys. We have been reading your posts on keeping the track open and we have a permanent facility and we have some experience with what it costs to keep it open. Steve has always been a nice guy to me and everyone else I know but if he is willing to pay rent for the summer turnout then you guys better nominate him for sainthood! We are working on a schedule right now. probably racing every other tuesdays with practice on the off tuesday. Racing used to start at 6:30 or so and we moved along pretty good. It would be great to get some of you guys out to the gate for the summer. Summer racing is not a money maker. We used to not have indoor summer racing for that reason. Electricity alone is in the 400-600 range...plus water, gas, and phone. Then throw on that little thing called rent. Bottom line is that when all is factored in, its thousands to keep open in the summer. I am not sure who is going to sponsor something like that and I know that it would take more than a hand full of guys to make that feasible. As I said earlier, Steve may have some sweet deal and maybe you guys can swing it but not too many people are giving away cheap rent. You will have to make that decision...just dont stop supporting Steve...just come and race with us in the summer. You guys will have no problems. Everyone will get better by racing at a different facility with different guys. Example....I drove Jays car this week....I made a few suggestions and his comments to me were that it was good because it was giving him the fastest laps there....but the key is how is it stacking up against other cars not there. I thought it could be better for him....thats the kind of stuff you will find out. Keep in mind that you also have some of the country's best that are there to learn from Blackstock from Team Associated, Chicky from Trinity, Losi, Buran is sponsored for onroad gas by Serpent....Jones from....oh well....nobody really . I think you will find that people will help you out and while we all like to do good, you will see that there is alot of clowning around. I ran at both facilities for a couple of years. I cant give up a Friday, and sundays because of two young kids. Some of you may find that you can race both places next year. 

We will keep you posted on a schedule. Dont be surprised to see a summer schedule that starts out right after the Grand Finale race that in early april.

Eric


----------



## Doorman (Oct 6, 2001)

*Smart business sense*

Eric, You are so right!!!

I plan on racing the Gate when the Tuesday summer schedule starts.
Hopefully sooner then later. Everybody is still in the Tuesday race mode. 
It has been a great way to get around not have race days off!
Definetly looking forward to some help myself.
There is some chassis stuff I want to run by you.
Keep us up to date.

Did you get a hold of J.M. yet?
I let him know you were looking for him.

Talk to you soon.
Tracy


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

Doorman said:


> Eric, You are so right!!!
> 
> I plan on racing the Gate when the Tuesday summer schedule starts.
> Hopefully sooner then later. Everybody is still in the Tuesday race mode.
> ...


Thanks for all the chassis help, Eric and Tracy both, I wasnt blowing your comments off Eric, I just didnt want to mess with it on a race night it was working for me, But now the car was working for me even better!, Tracy took the time With me to expound a little more on what you were saying eric about my car, and we started working the bugs out. there is still a ways to go with the car but just from last nights adjustments I went from a handful of 7 second laps to 8 or 9 consecutive 7 second lapsback to back not just here or there with a total of about 15 7 second laps and the rest in ther very very low 8.0 8.1 range Except for 3 parks in the boards which when your running a heat race with no martials SUCKS! LOL Could have been a slow 38 laps with 4 cars on the track.I will be at the gate on tuesdays as well and probably starting to head out on thursdays after work at H town, since this friday at hobbytown the season is over.


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Thanks Joneser for expounding on my thoughts.

Tracy and everyone-it will be great to have you guys back.

Look at some of these great ideas we have to make the summer extra fun.

Expert stock class-we will offer a class to move the guys who place in the A/B-Mains at major races out into there own class. This opens up a much more comptitive Stock A-Main.

A meaningful Points series with prizes or trophies at end of series.

More classes-BRP, 1/18th truck class, Mod and stock 12th scale, stock touring, Expert stock-heck f1 and MIni-Cooper-bring three and well run a class for you......

On the 1/18th class-anyone want to be in charge of bringing jumps? For the BRP-we have thought of having cut through on the layout to allow the BRP cars to not have to run a 90' straightaway.

I we are looking for your ideas-lets hear it.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

bigbadstu said:


> we may only run 18th scale trucks and BRPs.


Um it will be too rough to run BRP even in front of the store guys. Just ask the BRP guys. when they run outdoors at BRP in the summer its fresh and very very smooth surface. so Basicly its 1/18th truck unless others say 1/10th scale, wich i could say i will be there bit I work the weeknds sorry


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

rayhuang said:


> Expert stock class-we will offer a class to move the guys who place in the A/B-Mains at major races out into there own class. This opens up a much more comptitive Stock A-Main.


What about those that dont go to too many or any big races? how can one get into the expert stock then? if they are turning same laps or close in regular stock? cuz if not what does that give them to shoot for? just curious, not hating on anything or anyone.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

rayhuang said:


> On the 1/18th class-anyone want to be in charge of bringing jumps? For the BRP-we have thought of having cut through on the layout to allow the BRP cars to not have to run a 90' straightaway.
> 
> I we are looking for your ideas-lets hear it.


also i will Talk to jeff the builder of most of the jumps at H town and see if tuesdays and or sundays for next fall work for him, he doesnt come on here. he is a fanatic about the 1/18th scale. also would you guys do a bomber class like they have here? pre 1980's body on a TC? very popular here! and great for someone learing because the bodies are so much more sturdy!


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Expert stock will use 19t. motor. I think its a know your limitations class. If someone wants to run, but they -and lets be 100% honest with ourselves-are going to be a moving chicane to the other 4 or 5 guys/gals-your not an expert so dont run. Now-having said this-there can be and probably will be a 19t or 19t/mod class too for guys who want to go faster than stock.


Also-there will be plenty of fast guys in stock AND dont be suprised somedays to see some of the Expert stock guys running stock on occasion and especially come fall.

Ray


----------



## bean's my hero (Oct 3, 2001)

Jay,

To answer your question, Yes the Bomber class is an option. If fact all classes can be run as long as three people show up to run the class. 

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

bean's my hero said:


> Jay,
> 
> To answer your question, Yes the Bomber class is an option. If fact all classes can be run as long as three people show up to run the class.
> 
> ...


Cool! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

rayhuang said:


> Expert stock will use 19t. motor. I think its a know your limitations class. If someone wants to run, but they -and lets be 100% honest with ourselves-are going to be a moving chicane to the other 4 or 5 guys/gals-your not an expert so dont run. Now-having said this-there can be and probably will be a 19t or 19t/mod class too for guys who want to go faster than stock.
> 
> 
> Also-there will be plenty of fast guys in stock AND dont be suprised somedays to see some of the Expert stock guys running stock on occasion and especially come fall.
> ...


sounds goood


----------



## DJohnson (Oct 27, 2004)

You guys are making it difficult to be a dirt only guy this summer!!!


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

DJohnson said:


> You guys are making it difficult to be a dirt only guy this summer!!!


 Well-I still have my Losi MF truck. I have almost sold it about 100x-but keep thinking-Medina is on Saturday-could always go there once or twice this summer.....

Its good that we have too much racing available then none though!!


----------



## Doorman (Oct 6, 2001)

Save the money on the trophys.
I don't care about the point series either.
I want to come race with my friends and try to get better again.
Miss a winter, Miss a whole season.

I got my new 12th and want to start racing it again.
There should be 12th again right?

The bomber class guy's are having a lot of fun.
It would be good to see those guy's run.

Also for the guy's that have to work the next day, I wouldn't mind seeing a shortened race program. Maybe 2 Q's and the Main. 
I would hate to lose guy's because the program runs all night. Just a thought. I can play all night and it won't bother me.

And for the guy's who choose dirt in summer, Like Ray say's, you have a choice were you can still do both.

Come on Jimmy, open the doors, I can't get in!!! j/k

See you soon.
Tracy


----------



## Brian Rice (Feb 21, 2005)

Doorman said:


> There should be 12th again right?


I think we will run 12th scale and touring, probably alternating between the classes occasionaly. I am sure that there will be at least one heat of 12th scale every week though!!


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

I concur with Jay the concrete surface would be to rough for the BRP's. Even if the concrete is smooth the expansion joints would be a problem. I also feel the surface might cause extreme tire wear.

I vote 1/10th scale.

Stu, open motor Coopers at the Gate?


----------



## ATeam232 (Nov 26, 2004)

Well after reading all of these posts and thinking long and hard about my options. It's either I keep the carpet car I already have and race at the Gate, or buy a whole new car and run outside. I don't seem to like the idea of dropping 300 on a chassis I can run outside. So I'll see you guys at the Gate this summer!

-Matt


----------



## russo11218 (Feb 13, 2005)

just wanted to tell every one i had a good time racing this winter and hopefully next season will be just a good ........i sure wish HT was open all year around then i would love to come back and race. these past few weeks i have been stuck working nights and i haven't been able to come up .Anways it was fun getting meet all you guy's .Time to get ready for the dirt in medina . see you Robert Russo


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Robertw321 said:


> I concur with Jay the concrete surface would be to rough for the BRP's. Even if the concrete is smooth the expansion joints would be a problem. I also feel the surface might cause extreme tire wear.
> 
> I vote 1/10th scale.
> 
> Stu, open motor Coopers at the Gate?


Hey Bob-Strongsville out doors track will be concrete again-right? I just found my rubber tires made for running Classics concrete roadcoursse.

Ray


----------



## Doorman (Oct 6, 2001)

ATeam232 said:


> Well after reading all of these posts and thinking long and hard about my options. It's either I keep the carpet car I already have and race at the Gate, or buy a whole new car and run outside. I don't seem to like the idea of dropping 300 on a chassis I can run outside. So I'll see you guys at the Gate this summer!
> 
> -Matt


Good choice Matt!
I would run both and buy a new chassis for the fall though.
Those things tweek pretty easy.
I use to think like that though.
Don't save anything. Just use and abuse.

Tracy


----------



## Doorman (Oct 6, 2001)

*Classic Hobbies*



rayhuang said:


> Hey Bob-Strongsville out doors track will be concrete again-right? I just found my rubber tires made for running Classics concrete roadcoursse.
> 
> Ray


Oh Ray, 

I miss those days.
That was a great time and I loved that track.
Still do.
I wish we had Touring guy's in Akron.

Tracy


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

rayhuang said:


> Hey Bob-Strongsville out doors track will be concrete again-right? I just found my rubber tires made for running Classics concrete roadcoursse.
> 
> Ray


Ray,

Are they Sorex or Take Offs? Both will work, but i think the Take Off CS-27's are the best all around concrete tire. We would have to see about Take Offs new RP (I think) tire or Powers version of the Take Off.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

russo11218 said:


> just wanted to tell every one i had a good time racing this winter and hopefully next season will be just a good ........i sure wish HT was open all year around then i would love to come back and race. these past few weeks i have been stuck working nights and i haven't been able to come up .Anways it was fun getting meet all you guy's .Time to get ready for the dirt in medina . see you Robert Russo


What about your tires? i still have em! i will leave them at the shop with your name on em.


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Robertw321 said:


> Ray,
> 
> Are they Sorex or Take Offs? Both will work, but i think the Take Off CS-27's are the best all around concrete tire. We would have to see about Take Offs new RP (I think) tire or Powers version of the Take Off.


1-set 138g's
1-set Takeoff c32
1-pr takeof c37

Ray


----------



## insaneriders (Feb 15, 2005)

*Johnson*



DJohnson said:


> You guys are making it difficult to be a dirt only guy this summer!!!


If you take the whole summer off, I might be able to beat you next fall, yeah go ahead and take the whole summer off. :tongue: 

Later,
Gabe


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

:thumbsup:


insaneriders said:


> If you take the whole summer off, I might be able to beat you next fall, yeah go ahead and take the whole summer off. :tongue:
> 
> Later,
> Gabe


Show up friday, I think you will give them all a run for there money, you turned a solid 35 lap with a park or two in the boards with 4 cars on the track so thats pretty quick. and your in the 7 second club too, all though not official yet cuz it needs to be on a race night


----------



## losidude44857 (Mar 19, 2002)

Just a reminder, the Gate is having a trophy race on April 8,9,10th information can be found at www.clevelandcarpetracing.com. This race should be fun, come on out, and if you have any questions, you can email me at [email protected]
-Buddy


----------



## insaneriders (Feb 15, 2005)

*To show up, or not to show up.*

That is not a question! It is a matter of pilot shortage. Our coverage just went from decent yesterday, to pretty bad today. So tomorrow thou shalt fly. 

Hope you guys are flying too, I stole the hackometer from the track so it shouldn't be a problem this week. :wave: 

Soon to be in another City,
Gabe


----------



## DJohnson (Oct 27, 2004)

Gabe - Pilot shortage... I'll fly, how hard could it be if your doing it?  I hope ya don't fly like ya drive!!! :freak: j/k Hey, you might be forcing me to race indoor on occasion this summer, the last thing I need is someone else to catch up to in the fall!!! :thumbsup: I'll wave to you in the sky, later.


----------



## insaneriders (Feb 15, 2005)

*Flying is easy*

It really is easy, after you get your licenses
Private
Instrument
Single Engine Commercial
Multi Engine Commercial
Flight Instructor
Instrument Flight Instructor
Multi Engine Flight Instructor
Airline Transport Pilot

Our airline minimum hours
600 Total time
200 Multi Engine time

figure 120 per hour on single engine
and 200 per hour on twins

Call me after you did all that and I'll let you fly right seat on our Regional Jet. By the way most guys with 600 hours don't know they are just getting started. We have a 99.8% completion rate, and are usually number one in the country for on time performance. FNG :wave: 

the N stands for new and the G stands for Guy can you guess the F

Sadly you don't make any decent money for the first 5 to 7 years that you are working because you are a FNG.

Nothing on Fridays schedule yet, your going down O'DOYLE :thumbsup: 

Hopefully See Ya,
Gabe


----------



## bigbadstu (Jun 3, 2003)

Robertw321[font=Comic Sans MS said:


> Stu, open motor Coopers at the Gate?[/font]


let's see how the outdoor season shakes out. i'd rather be outside, but if we're not running 1/10th, i could go to the Gate


----------



## DJohnson (Oct 27, 2004)

insaneriders said:


> your going down O'DOYLE :thumbsup:


O'DOYLE RULES!!! :lol:


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

well tonight ended the season for hobbytown carpet! next stop, Hobbytown Outdoor parking lot racing.not for me though, I will be heading for the gate to further my carpet education. I turned my personal best tonight 38 5.85 then I let bud borrow my car and he ran a 38 5.711 it was awesome! I like to watch him drive!!! he said the car was hooked. Made me feel good! Thanks Tracy for the set up help again. All in all I think it was a good season, Cooper was a blast! bomber was neat! mini 18th truck was a kick! and the BRP are always cool! hope lots follow over to the gate!


----------



## Doorman (Oct 6, 2001)

*No More indoor racing this year at HT*

Jay,

What rollout did you run? Same as you had run, or did you go down a little like I suggested?
Good to hear you did so well.
Was the car consistant?

Bud, he's a trip!
That boy has skillzzzz.
I remember him killing me one night at the fair grounds with a TC3 and a Blue endbell hand out motor from the champs.

What about Gabe? Did he show his silly little mug?

Sorry that the racing is all done indoors at HT.
I really appreciate the efforts of Bob and Steve to do this deal.
Wish I could of ran a little more at there.
Let me know where and when the doors will open for next season.

See you at the Gate this summer.

Tracy


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

Doorman said:


> Jay,
> 
> What rollout did you run? Same as you had run, or did you go down a little like I suggested?
> Good to hear you did so well.
> Was the car consistant?


I actualy went back to the pinion i was running Before you had me change it, I willl have to let youknow on the rollout tires were 2.20 and I was running a 31 pinion 128 spur. It was very consistant all 8.0 to 7.7 With a stray 8.1 or 8.2, i actually Turned a few faster laps than Bud be he ended up overall a hair more consistant with my car.




Doorman said:


> What about Gabe? Did he show his silly little mug?


Yeah he was there! and did excellent, he turned a personal best of 36 laps, Although dont know if he made the 7 second club though. I actually started the main a lap down my motor was hung up and I didnt get my car down untill everyone had gone by so I actually didnt start clocking till everyone had already gone under once, I finished a 1/2 second behind Dan in second place. Dan was running hi dads X ray and all I can say is Dan needs to buy a new car, he drove the wheels off of it! he quickly joined the 7 second club with the car!!!! 

See you at the Gate this summer.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Jay thanks for the wheel time on your TC it was a blast!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

BudBartos said:


> Jay thanks for the wheel time on your TC it was a blast!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


 No problem anytime! 1st time running TC in 2 years for you, you could never tell you left! I think you should make a come back!:thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

A BIG thank you to Steve at HobbyTown Strongsville, the Williams Brothers, and everyone who made the Friday Night Fight (whoops that's RACE) FUN!


It was an awsome track, and facility to race at! Best of all were all the new friends I made!

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

*Oh Yeah!!!!!!*



Micro_Racer said:


> A BIG thank you to Steve at HobbyTown Strongsville, the Williams Brothers, and everyone who made the Friday Night Fight (whoops that's RACE) FUN!
> 
> 
> It was an awsome track, and facility to race at! Best of all were all the new friends I made!
> ...


Couldnt agree more!!
THANK YOU!!!! it goes to Steve, the Williams Bros (and for putting up with my crap) and the Carrolls for all the time and effort put in! I hope next year we are in a place as nice and permanent! :dude:


----------



## woodworm (Nov 16, 2004)

yes i agree, we need a perminent place to run b/c we are always changing places.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

HAPPY EASTER to all !!!


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

*Parkin lot*

It seems to me that if there's no 10th scale in the parking lot there's no track. All the guys who set up and tore down are running 10th scale.
And while we're on the suject, why is it that its always the same handfull of cats week in and week out? 






Indeed!


----------



## GRIZZLY-A (Jan 25, 2002)

ghoulardi,I see that hasn't changed.When we first started the track it was the same way if you remember.A handful of people would help set up and the rest would stand around and wait for us to finish.


----------



## ATeam232 (Nov 26, 2004)

It seems to me, that whether we decide to run 1/10th scale or not, that there is going to be a lack of people. Our most popular class during the indoor season was the BRP class. Week in and week out we would have three solid heats of BRP. All the other other classes would greatly fluctuate. At the beginning of the scond half, we had a solid three heats of TC Stock, but towards the end of the year we were only running two heats. Since we have already came to the conclusion that the concrete is way to rough to run BRP's on, this would eliminate most of the families that came to race with us indoors in addition to those who ran strictly BRP from running outside.

That being said, if only 18th scale trucks were run, I could not see more than 10-12 people showing up every week to race outside. Another point that needs to be made, most of the 18th scale trucks that ran indoors were fully modded out with brushless motors that would eat up anything other than a 10th scale track. I raced my 18T inside, and I can honestly say that our indoor track felt small due to the massive power of the mamba. Steve is considering running only 18th scale trucks because it would be less track that would have to be set up, however I think that a smaller track would only make the 18th scale trucks less appealing to run. 

Also, the great thing about running outside is exactly that, you are outside and get to enjoy the outdoors. If only 18th scale trucks were run, I could not see racing taking more than an hour and a half to two hours. In the past few outdoor seasons racing began around noon and ended between four and five in the afternoon, which gave everyone ample time to practice and get their cars adjusted. Since we could not practice due to the temporary track setup, I found the extra time useful to get my car dialed in. Less time means less practice time. 

I think that not running tenth scale would be a big mistake, and all of you tenth scale guys better speak up to Steve or else you wont have a place to race outside. I hope that Steve decides to run tenth scale outside because I know a lot of people enjoy it and it is very laid back. I decided to run at the Gate because it will be more economically sound for me, but this is my $.02.

As for the 2004-2005 Winter Carper season, a huge thanks goes out to the Williams Brothers for doing a great job in addition to Steve for giving us a place to race. I ended the season on a good note of turning my fastest time durng one of my qualifyers. I'm looking forward to running at the Gate and learning from some of the best drivers in the country, and if you so choose (or Hobbytown decides not to run tenth scale), I suggest you come on out and do the same!

-Matt :dude:


----------



## DJohnson (Oct 27, 2004)

My dad and I would also like to throw out a big THANKS! to Steve, the Williams Bros., and all others who made this Friday night season possible. A lot of fun, friendship and of course competition. :thumbsup: 

Ya Jay, the X-ray is unbelievable. Prior to Fri. I only had a couple of 7 second laps with the Losi. In the first qualifier I already had 5 or 6 with the X-ray. Give me another week or two to dial that baby in to my driving style and 38's would be a no brainer. Incredible piece!!! I am going to have a big problem trying to go back to the Losi if I race in the Gate Finale. Anyone have an Xray to lend for a weekend!!!  Is anybody else going to race in the finale? Later


----------



## EAGLERACER (Feb 1, 2005)

I want to thank everyone that came out and raced with us this season all you guys and gals made it very fun.

As far as the outdoor season goes like ross said if we dont run 1/10 scale who is going to set up the track me and my family run 1/10 the Carrolls run 1/10 Ross runs 1/10 Stu runs 1/10 and a few others i cant rember right now run 1/10 and we were the main track crew without 1/10 there is no track crew .
Also if we dont run 1/10 there is no Race director other then Steve I only run 1/10 so no 1/10 no race director.

Steve run the 1/10 outdoors


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

EAGLERACER said:


> I want to thank everyone that came out and raced with us this season all you guys and gals made it very fun.
> 
> As far as the outdoor season goes like ross said if we dont run 1/10 scale who is going to set up the track me and my family run 1/10 the Carrolls run 1/10 Ross runs 1/10 Stu runs 1/10 and a few others i cant rember right now run 1/10 and we were the main track crew without 1/10 there is no track crew .
> Also if we dont run 1/10 there is no Race director other then Steve I only run 1/10 so no 1/10 no race director.
> ...


Ok guys its too quiet here, we can atleast bench race come on


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

Mr-Tamiya said:


> Ok guys its too quiet here, we can atleast bench race come on


I don't think anyone knows what to talk about, until we know what and where we are going to run.


----------



## EAGLERACER (Feb 1, 2005)

Robertw321 said:


> I don't think anyone knows what to talk about, until we know what and where we are going to run.


 Everyones just waiting to here from Steve as to what the outdoor season looks like What Classes and what dates

Steve whats the word


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

EAGLERACER said:


> Everyones just waiting to here from Steve as to what the outdoor season looks like What Classes and what dates
> 
> Steve whats the word


I will check with him the next time I work and see if nothing is posted by then, I know he has been sick and busy.


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

*just some thoughts*

yeah, parkin lot is great ! As for being done by 4:00, you obvously aren't helping w/set up or tear down. If just a few ppl would lend a hand it would be a whole lot more enjoyable for a lot more ppl. 
Last I heard they were talking about setting up right in front of the store. Great idea! That way when new ppl show up and think "Cool! I GOTTA get one" they dont have time to rethink yhe impulse while they're walking over to the store. Sounds like win-win to me.
We can only hope that the old "if there's three we'll set up a class" deal applies. 
Maybe we can set up some kind of award for the first cat to launch and bust through a store windw. J/K:jest:


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

ghoulardi said:


> Maybe we can set up some kind of award for the first cat to launch and bust through a store windw. J/K:jest:


:thumbsup: yeah its called the Bill LOL!!!!!


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

I was thinking of something more like a certificate (suitable for framing of course) of lifetime banishment.




Indeed...


----------



## ATeam232 (Nov 26, 2004)

ghoulardi said:


> yeah, parkin lot is great ! As for being done by 4:00, you obvously aren't helping w/set up or tear down.


When Steve is your boss and you work at Hobbytown as I do, you really don't have a choice as far as helping set up and tear down the track, you are kind of expected to. I remember quite a few times when we were done right around five INCLUDING teardown of the races, because I used to work sundays there, and we close at five on sundays, and the racing would have been done for a good 45 minutes.

-Matt


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Hey guys,

I should have a Mini Cooper again soon. POst on the Gate thrread when you guys are gonna make it and we can have some fun at the Gate this summer. I recommend foam tires and mabuchis, but I am game for anythng really.

Ray


----------



## bigbadstu (Jun 3, 2003)

rayhuang said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I recommend foam tires and mabuchis, but I am game for anythng really.
> 
> Ray


Ray, have you driven one with the Mabuchi? after 2 races we all yanked 'em and went back to an open motor. 19t is about the practical limit unless you enjoy buying the disposable metric pinion gears. try one with more motor, i guarantee you'll have more fun than with that paperweight it's got in it.

still working out an outdoor schedule. i may still do some Gate action if i have free Sundays.

THE POINTS ARE IN! THE POINTS ARE IN! See how you finished up the year, the points are posted in the RC Penthouse at Hobbytown, and we also have 3600 Tony Packs. I ran one in the Losi and thought for a minute i was using a 7cell pack.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

Points!!!!! Trophies????? Anyone............. Anyone????? Bueler...........


----------



## insaneriders (Feb 15, 2005)

*Penthouse?*

Stu quit sniffing paragon, Penthouses have women, and I can assure you women you have not.

Yoda


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

insaneriders said:


> Stu quit sniffing paragon, Penthouses have women, and I can assure you women you have not.
> 
> Yoda


Champagne room is in da back! toys in da front!


----------



## bigbadstu (Jun 3, 2003)

*mackin' penthouse action*



insaneriders said:


> Stu quit sniffing paragon, Penthouses have women, and I can assure you women you have not.
> 
> Yoda


yo Yoda man, you trippin. you don't be _sniffin_ Paragon, we shoots it, up da mainline. quit dissin' my crib, we got all da bazziches we need in da penthouse. that's what the back issues of Xtreme is fo'.

see you in da parkin' lot


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

*penthouse*

Right you are Stu !






Indeed:dude:


----------



## Medved (Sep 19, 2002)

What kind of chassie do you guys use for the bomber class? 

Dan Medved


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Touring car


----------



## bigbadstu (Jun 3, 2003)

Medved said:


> What kind of chassie do you guys use for the bomber class?
> 
> Dan Medved


any chassis, really, as long as it will take a pre-1980 body. touring cars (we've even had an X-Ray), pan car, Legends, home-made, even Mini Coopers could run in Bomber (as long as it's the old Mini and not the BMW body). any 27 turn motor is okay.

just be aware that Bomber is a contact class. not by design, it just sort of worked out that way.


----------



## insaneriders (Feb 15, 2005)

*Contact Sport*

I haven't seen more contact since the last Jenna Jameson video. However it is inevitable if you put a novice driver on a poor set up with a huge body. Not banging anyone since I haven't run the class, just glad my chasis isn't out there. I,d rather scrap it on the ground outdoors than run with you cannonballers. And as we all know I won't run outdoors! :freak: 

Hey Tracy, got 3rd in the C at the gate. Not great but the car handled better on that run, and so did I, than any other qualifier or practice. Tires at 2.13 inches, yeah it was a pimpin low rider.


----------



## STONE (Mar 7, 2003)

*Hobbytown idea*

Since there were no trophies this year steve could give out gift cards to the people that finished at the top. I doubt he would lose money, how many times to people just spend the amount they have on the gift card? I know I never do.


----------



## insaneriders (Feb 15, 2005)

*Post Card in the Mail*

Hey Steve,

I just got my post card in the mail, uh not. :thumbsup: 

Did the number 3 decal kit come in yet?

How about BRP tires for 18T, or any foam derivitive.

Gabe


----------



## Doorman (Oct 6, 2001)

Gabe, 

Are you going next week?
I should be there. Can't wait!
You finished 3rd in the "C"?
Your better then that!
2.13 tires? Did you go there to race or ride around the track?
I'll have my 12th scale with me next week.
I'm painting a new touring body also.

See you then.
Tracy


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

STONE said:


> Since there were no trophies this year steve could give out gift cards to the people that finished at the top. I doubt he would lose money, how many times to people just spend the amount they have on the gift card? I know I never do.


No trophies? I yjought that was a rumour!!! uh oh!!!!


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

Doorman said:


> Gabe,
> 
> Are you going next week?
> I should be there. Can't wait!
> ...


I will see ya tuesday, hopefully my sg1 will be finished soon, then 12th scalers look out!


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

Warm weather is FAST approaching, what is the proposed outdoor schedule???? people are buggin me to know, and what are they running????? 

Also, i still hear a lot of Hobbytown racers are intimidated by going to the "GATE" The Gate isnt a scarey place! Just ask Tom, Gabe or Mangione, Gabe and Tom each earned a Trophy at the gate during the finale!!!! Rob Russo was in and someone else the other day saying they "werent Good enough" to go out there, Well get your head out of the sand and come on out, there will be more hobbytowners there on Tuesday nights than you guys think, There are also a lot of Great drivers to help everyone out, they even posted that on there forum that they will help whom ever somes out, If you want to learn and Improve beyond anything you can imagine, then come on out, Where else can you compete and race with many of the top drivers in the country for next to nothing AND support a local track!!!! There has been talk of some hobbytowners want to race the Champs this year in november, Well The Gate is the best place to practice for that!!!! Hope to see you guys there over the summer!


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

Mr-Tamiya said:


> Warm weather is FAST approaching, what is the proposed outdoor schedule???? people are buggin me to know, and what are they running?????


You see Steve more than i do, ask him. I gave him a proposed schedule and classes flyer last week. We're waitng on him.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

Robertw321 said:


> You see Steve more than i do, ask him. I gave him a proposed schedule and classes flyer last week. We're waitng on him.


OK will do :thumbsup:


----------



## insaneriders (Feb 15, 2005)

*Yo Tracy*

Your right, if I had a perfect mindset, I probably could have won the C. But I'll tell you the guys in the A and the B really have it together. It really gives me something to shoot for. 

However I left that race feeling better than I have at any of the hobbytown races! Mostly because I performed better in the main than I did earlier. For the first half of the race my front bumper was an inch off the ground pointing straight out from a wicked impact. Another wall tap put it back where it should be. I was also running about a .05 lower rollout than most people suggested. I was working on staying in the groove.

I saw some guys in the B that I really respect, and the guys in the A were a true pleasure to watch. Anyone that says they aren't good enough to come to the gate is missing out on an awesome experience.


----------



## Doorman (Oct 6, 2001)

Gabe, 
I'll be at the Gate Tuesday! I need more Niftech. Ha! 
You can also check my latest "Pimped Out" ride for the summer.
It's pure squibmobile.
I usually pit down somewhere on the left side as you enter the track.
Just stop on by.

L8R,

Tracy


----------



## losidude44857 (Mar 19, 2002)

We at The Gate want all of you to come out, and if you plan on racing at the Indoor Champs this year, it would be a good idea to start racing on a "more to scale" track. The "Hobbytowners" did good at the finale, and we look forward to seeing them come out and race this summer, it should be fun....
-Buddy


----------



## insaneriders (Feb 15, 2005)

*Where were you Marty and Tom*

Missed you guys at practice last night! New track lay out calls for a little lower roll out in my opinion. Still has the long straight and sweeper chicane. 

Hey Jay, 3600's like three charges per night, no drop off. Last time it came off the charger it was smokin! As in temperature, Ok, in speed too. I still think my Zebra is better. Tony said he will bring the drugs to the drop zone. 

Sure could use some more HT guys, or just stay home and I'll run all three quals and a main and get home by 10 PM. I run better on short nights anyway, since I have a short attention span. ADD :wave: 

Gabe


----------



## vn1500 (Nov 19, 2003)

*sorry Gabe had to work*

:thumbsup: I'll be there next week ready to race!!!!


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

Hey all New Losi's JRXS are in at Hobbytown get em while they last!


----------



## EAGLERACER (Feb 1, 2005)

Hay guys that work at Hobbytown any word from Steve on the outdoor season been two weeks since I last talked to him
Don


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Just a quick note to all HT racers.....the Gate now has jumps for the 1/18th scale trucks....the track is BIG and fast! Bring them out! Next race is Tuesday May 10th with a practice on Tuesday May 3rd...


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

EAGLERACER said:


> Hay guys that work at Hobbytown any word from Steve on the outdoor season been two weeks since I last talked to him
> Don


I will ask tonight, he has been busy with the installation of the stairs


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

Ok guys, I talked to steve about the racing, we are waiting to get permission form the landlord on using the front lot. thas where it stands, he hasnt forgotten or wasnt ignoring anyone. So hopefully we will hear from the landlord soon!


----------



## russo11218 (Feb 13, 2005)

this thread is getting so slow now i rember when i used to come and check it out there would be so many post's i guess everyone is getting ready for off road or some thing ....anyways have a nice summer guy's


----------



## russo11218 (Feb 13, 2005)

hey jay ........i wanted to ask,I wanted to sell my losi xxx-s and the spare parts i have with it . i was woundering how diffcult would it be to sell and how do figure out how much to sell it for. i mean the car is like two years old and i don't expect to get much for it but i do got lot parts for it too .i guess you have some experince selling stuff on the internet that is why i am asking you .the reason i wana sell it though is i noticed you had a jrx-s up at the shop and i wanted to get that for next season .(hobbytown coupon came in ya!)Anyways if you could give me some info on how do do this stuff that would be cool i don't ha ve a clue ha ha


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

russo11218 said:


> hey jay ........i wanted to ask,I wanted to sell my losi xxx-s and the spare parts i have with it . i was woundering how diffcult would it be to sell and how do figure out how much to sell it for. i mean the car is like two years old and i don't expect to get much for it but i do got lot parts for it too .i guess you have some experince selling stuff on the internet that is why i am asking you .the reason i wana sell it though is i noticed you had a jrx-s up at the shop and i wanted to get that for next season .(hobbytown coupon came in ya!)Anyways if you could give me some info on how do do this stuff that would be cool i don't ha ve a clue ha ha


register with E-Bay







and post it there for sale, mostlikely it will do its best for sale there, sell the car seperate, than the parts youwill make more money that way, also sell the electronics seperate also


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

Ok guys its been over a week now and nothing new on the board. so when ar ewe gonne see mor hobbytowners at the gate? they run buds and 18th truck now! and they have there own jumps too! Come on Carrol family! lets goooooo!!!!


----------



## Doorman (Oct 6, 2001)

*How bout' the Gate?*



Mr-Tamiya said:


> Ok guys its been over a week now and nothing new on the board. so when ar ewe gonne see mor hobbytowners at the gate? they run buds and 18th truck now! and they have there own jumps too! Come on Carrol family! lets goooooo!!!!


Jay's Right!!

The track layout is soooooooooo sweet.
If you really want to still race carpet on Tuesday's, The Gate's the place for race. Jimmy and the guy's do a great job.
If you need help, Mr. Tamiya, Gabe or myself are alway's available for set up help and any other questions.
Our first race night was great. Got out at a decent time.
Home by 11pm. That was with a 45 min. drive.

See you Tuesday,
Tracy


----------



## russo11218 (Feb 13, 2005)

problem with the gate is at least with me not only do i feel that like i am not good enough to race there (.......i know jay you have told me not to think that but i still do) But i wounder why did they pic a tuesday for a pracitice /race day ? i mean i know with me i have to be up the next day at 5;30am to go to work .just seems like i liked it better on friday's at hobbytown .i talked to matt the kat at regan park over the weekend and he said he just don't like going thier because he hates the steps .He said to much of a pain in the ass for him going up and down the steps .oh well i was just reading these post and some one mention why there weren't to many hoobbytowners at the gate well........there you go.


----------



## joneser (Oct 28, 2002)

Russo......couple of quick comments. First off, the reason why a Tuesday was chosen was because getting people out to race during the summer is hard enough. Making it on a Friday night or a weekend night would eliminate a bunch of people. Giving up a summer weeknight is much easier than a weekend night. This has been discussed a number of times over the last few years so I think that a lot of thought went into that. If it does not work out well for you that is unfortunate....it would be very hard to get a night good for everyone. As far as not being good enough to race at the gate.....I dont understand that thinking. A few years back I was intimidated going to bratenaul (pre-gate). I went there...did not ask any questions and really did not get better. I improved a little but ultimately raced with the same guys week in and week out. We then move to the gate...I became friendly with a few of the good drivers and soon was feeling like I belonged. If you want to get better then you go race with people that you can learn from or that are better than you. What I see from some of the guys stuck in the lower heats is cars that are not taken care of....bodies that just dont work, bodies without wings etc. All this stuff matters....many of those guys are probably better than they know. A number of us have talked about having some how too classes on the practice nights. Learn how to maintain and set-up a 12th scale from Chicky, Wayne or someone else that understands. I totally respect your opinion on the subject but I think you are sounding like a person willing to be mediocre at this. You can have fun at this and learn at the same time. Hope to see you out there again.

By the way, you will probably hear something soon about these how to classes. I beleive Chris Goetz was preparing some of the topics that would be discussed. I would strongly suggest sitting in on one or two.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

joneser said:


> Russo......couple of quick comments. First off, the reason why a Tuesday was chosen was because getting people out to race during the summer is hard enough. Making it on a Friday night or a weekend night would eliminate a bunch of people. Giving up a summer weeknight is much easier than a weekend night. This has been discussed a number of times over the last few years so I think that a lot of thought went into that. If it does not work out well for you that is unfortunate....it would be very hard to get a night good for everyone. As far as not being good enough to race at the gate.....I dont understand that thinking. A few years back I was intimidated going to bratenaul (pre-gate). I went there...did not ask any questions and really did not get better. I improved a little but ultimately raced with the same guys week in and week out. We then move to the gate...I became friendly with a few of the good drivers and soon was feeling like I belonged. If you want to get better then you go race with people that you can learn from or that are better than you. What I see from some of the guys stuck in the lower heats is cars that are not taken care of....bodies that just dont work, bodies without wings etc. All this stuff matters....many of those guys are probably better than they know. A number of us have talked about having some how too classes on the practice nights. Learn how to maintain and set-up a 12th scale from Chicky, Wayne or someone else that understands. I totally respect your opinion on the subject but I think you are sounding like a person willing to be mediocre at this. You can have fun at this and have fun at the same time. Hope to see you out there again.
> 
> By the way, you will probably hear something soon about these how to classes. I beleive Chris Goetz was preparing some of the topics that would be discussed. I would strongly suggest sitting in on one or two.


Nicely said! :thumbsup: Those classes sound like they will be awesome, I cant wait! and there are alot of us who will benifit greatly from them and appreciate the time they are putting fourth in this.


----------



## Doorman (Oct 6, 2001)

russo11218 said:


> problem with the gate is at least with me not only do i feel that like i am not good enough to race there (.......i know jay you have told me not to think that but i still do) But i wounder why did they pic a tuesday for a pracitice /race day ? i mean i know with me i have to be up the next day at 5;30am to go to work .just seems like i liked it better on friday's at hobbytown .i talked to matt the kat at regan park over the weekend and he said he just don't like going thier because he hates the steps .He said to much of a pain in the ass for him going up and down the steps .oh well i was just reading these post and some one mention why there weren't to many hoobbytowners at the gate well........there you go.


If the stairs at the Gate are that big of an obstacle, then I guess the stairs at River Jct. in Beaver, Pa. are out of the question!!

Joneser got it right!!
Enjoy the summer.

Tracy


----------



## rctazmanmc (Oct 8, 2001)

I would try selling it here on the hobbytalk board or rctech before e-bay - one it is free here and there, and the prices on them are a little low with the new losi coming out. Do not get me wrong - e-bay is a good place to sell things but sometimes they do not and it costs you.

Selling here and rctech you have to be patient and a little willing to bend to sell what you have. Look around, do some searches and go from there. Just be realistic on what you are asking.

Good luck!

mc

Off to medina I go....




russo11218 said:


> hey jay ........i wanted to ask,I wanted to sell my losi xxx-s and the spare parts i have with it . i was woundering how diffcult would it be to sell and how do figure out how much to sell it for. i mean the car is like two years old and i don't expect to get much for it but i do got lot parts for it too .i guess you have some experince selling stuff on the internet that is why i am asking you .the reason i wana sell it though is i noticed you had a jrx-s up at the shop and i wanted to get that for next season .(hobbytown coupon came in ya!)Anyways if you could give me some info on how do do this stuff that would be cool i don't ha ve a clue ha ha


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

rctazmanmc said:


> I would try selling it here on the hobbytalk board or rctech before e-bay - one it is free here and there, and the prices on them are a little low with the new losi coming out. Do not get me wrong - e-bay is a good place to sell things but sometimes they do not and it costs you.
> 
> Selling here and rctech you have to be patient and a little willing to bend to sell what you have. Look around, do some searches and go from there. Just be realistic on what you are asking.
> 
> ...


 He wanted to know the best way, and E- Bay is the best, Fastest, maximize your money way. Here is ok when you have time and want to wait forever, Here people are mostly racers and they want to do the same thing he is doing, Upgrade, E- bay your dealing with people all over the world who might just be bashing and not racing and are willing to pay a little more for it than people here(no offense to people here) So for a quick, good return, E- Bay is the bets place i have been selling on there since 98!!! trust me!


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

*E-bay*

As my close prsonal friend, Foose Babaganosh would say," Dis e-bay is best. I get all tea towels there. Make great head wraps."




Indeed...


----------



## fuzzchop (Sep 28, 2001)

*racing outdoors*

I was wondering is there a scheduleing set for summer yet.


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

fuzzchop said:


> I was wondering is there a scheduleing set for summer yet.


We're still waitning to hear from Steve if we will be allowed to use the lot.


----------



## EAGLERACER (Feb 1, 2005)

Steve whats the word from the landlord can we use the lot or look somewhere eles


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

EAGLERACER said:


> Steve whats the word from the landlord can we use the lot or look somewhere eles


you should call him at the store, He wont be back till monday though.


----------



## insaneriders (Feb 15, 2005)

*Seriously!*

Are you guys still waiting? Holy pot smoking procrastination batman. Get er done. Later, I'll be racing. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

where is wood worm lately? havent heard from or seen him lately, he stopped by the Hobby shop the other day to pick up his paycheck then was gone just as fast?


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

well if you 1/18th scale car and truck guys need a race "fix" -- the first BRP race is Sat May 14th at BRP...contact Bud for all the details....


----------



## EAGLERACER (Feb 1, 2005)

Outdoor scheduale set see Strongsvill Hobbytown Parking lot raceing


----------

